# Querido alumno universitario de grado: Te estamos engañando



## Amerika (1 Ene 2023)

Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..

Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.

La primera asignatura que impartí fue en el curso 1997/98. Era Dirección Estratégica de la Empresa (sigo aún impartiéndola), entonces del plan antiguo de 5 años de Económicas y Empresariales. *Tenía matriculados 524 alumnos* en cada grupo. Era imposible distinguir las caras de los que se sentaban atrás en aquellas gigantescas aulas del Pabellón de Tercer Curso de la UCM. Eso sí, las aulas estaban llenas. Algunos alumnos se tenían que sentar en las escaleras porque no cabían. 

En las horas de tutoría, los alumnos hacían cola en la puerta de mi despacho. Responder todas las consultas, curiosidades, dudas… era tan agotador como satisfactorio. Las constantes preguntas de los estudiantes en clase me obligaban a llevar la materia muy preparada. Yo ya tenía 25 años y no recuerdo estudiar más que entonces.

La asignatura era dura y las preguntas de desarrollo configuraban exámenes que duraban horas. Era imposible corregir todo aquello en menos de diez días. Las revisiones eran complejas (sobre todo para los que estaban entre el 4 y el 5).

Todo lo anterior es tan sólo un eco del pasado.


*Hoy me dedico a engañar más que a enseñar*. Me explico a continuación.

Los grupos hoy son de unos 50 alumnos, de los cuales raramente *viene a clase *más de un *30*%. Los que vienen, lo hacen en su mayoría con un portátil y/o un teléfono móvil que utilizan sin ningún resquemor durante las horas de clase. Las caras de los alumnos se esconden tras las pantallas. De hecho, me sé mejor las marcas de sus dispositivos que sus rasgos faciales. *Es raro que alguien pregunte*, por mucho que se les incite a hacerlo. Quince minutos antes de que acabe la clase ya están recogiendo sus cosas, deseosos de salir.

Cada vez me siento más como un profesor del instituto de una serie mediocre de los 80 que como un catedrático. A menudo tengo que callarme porque el rumor generalizado se extiende por el aula y me da vergüenza mandar callar a universitarios constantemente. He separado a gente para que no hablen entre ellos, *he expulsado alumnos del aula* y me he llegado a marchar de clase ante el más absoluto desinterés.

Soy consciente que para vosotros, soy sólo un estímulo más que compite con las redes sociales y el vasto imperio de internet. Evidentemente, soy más aburrido que un video de _influencers_ de _Tiktok_.

Como respuesta a este panorama y, siguiendo las cambiantes normativas universitarias (siempre peores que las anteriores), los profesores hemos tomado *cartas en el asunto* con las siguientes medidas:

-El nivel de la asignatura ha bajado. Impartimos *menos temas *de manera mucho más superficial.

- Hacemos parciales tal y como establece la evaluación continua para tratar de *aprobar a un mayor número de alumnos*, pues un número de suspensos superior, a lo que la universidad establece como límite, conlleva una sanción que influye en el presupuesto del departamento, esclavizado a través del denominado contrato-programa.

- El *nivel de los trabajos y presentaciones* de los alumnos no pasaría, en su mayoría, los estándares del teatrillo de Navidad de primaria. Pero eso, para nosotros es más que suficiente para poner un 5.

De este modo, cumplimos el contrato-programa, el departamento es feliz, la universidad es feliz, nuestros alumnos aprueban, creen que saben algo y son felices y nosotros *languidecemos ante la triste realidad*.


Por eso, te digo que me dedico a engañarte, querido alumno/a. Vives en una mentira que nosotros edulcoramos. Por eso, es mejor que si quieres seguir viviendo en tu burbuja, mientras puedas, *no sigas leyendo*, ya que voy a contar lo que hay detrás de _Matrix_.

Bueno, si sigues leyendo, lo haces *bajo tu propia responsabilidad*. No digas que no te advertí. Aquí van algunas realidades que no te van a gustar:


Te faltan habilidades básicas indispensables en estudios superiores. *No tienes capacidad de expresión*. Tu vocabulario es muy básico y se limita a verbos débiles (hacer, ser, estar) en lugar de específicos como desarrollar, evolucionar, ampliar, …
Por ello, cuando entregas un trabajo o haces una exposición de un texto que has copiado de _Wuolah_, El rincón del vago u otros, donde plantas frases como «considerando la posibilidad de articular el concepto de selección adversa con las bases teóricas de la economía de las organizaciones…», *sé de sobra que no lo has escrito tú* porque, para más INRI, cuando te pregunto en clase sobre el significado de esa frase, no sabes qué contestar.
Por supuesto, al exponer en clase, la frase del punto anterior la has leído literalmente de tu móvil, del que no despegas los ojos aún enfrente de tus compañeros, y la has colocado en una transparencia de Powerpoint cuyo diseño en 1995 ya estaba obsoleto. El resto de tu presentación se limita al *«efecto karaoke»*, leer los interminables párrafos que has cortado y pegado.
*No sabes estar*. Sí, estar. Balbuceas, te encorvas, no fijas la mirada, llevas una o las dos manos en los bolsillos, vienes a una exposición en chándal o con _leggins_… No te dignas a respetar la institución milenaria que te acoge y que se llama universidad. No entiendes lo que eso significa y tampoco tienes ningún interés en saberlo.
Si tu expresión es limitada, tu escritura lo es más. Se nota que ya no se hacen dictados en educación secundaria. Caso aparte merecen los alumnos que *no hablan español* y no comprendo que hacen ocupando un asiento, especialmente aquellos provenientes del país creador de _Tiktok_.
Jamás hubieras superado esta asignatura hace 10 o 20 años. De hecho, de tu clase, no más de 10 personas seguirían admitidas en estos estudios. Te lo dice un licenciado que acabó dos titulaciones en la Universidad Carlos III de Madrid donde tras 4 convocatorias suspensas de una asignatura, ibas a la calle.
*Tu nivel de lenguas extranjeras es nulo*. Doy clases en un Máster íntegramente en inglés donde apenas hay españoles y el nivel de los estudiantes extranjeros es infinitamente superior. De hecho, el máster es lo único que alimenta mi motivación a enseñar.
Las habilidades blandas brillan por su ausencia. *¿Liderazgo, resiliencia, trabajo en grupo?* Son básicas para cualquier empleo. Cuando me escribes un email para decirme que te has peleado con tus compañeros de grupo o envías a tu madre a una revisión de exámenes, mi perplejidad no cabe en mi persona. Hace años que no recomiendo a ningún alumno para ninguna empresa. 
Vives anestesiado por las redes sociales. ¿Te crees que no me entero? Mientras doy clase veo tu cara de soslayo tras la pantalla con risitas y yo sé que explicar la cadena de valor de la empresa es de todo menos gracioso. No estás en clase, estás en Instagram. Pero *yo me hago el tonto y miro para otro lado*.
Estos puntos son sólo la cima del Iceberg. Los profesores estamos hartos de formarnos en técnicas docentes multidiversas y de pelajes exóticos para motivar al alumnado. Lo que está claro es que *si tú, estudiante, no tienes interés, yo no puedo plantarlo en ti*. Pero sí puedo hacerte creer que vales, aunque sepa que es mentira. Me he convertido en un experto en hacerlo porque el sistema me lo exige y cumplo. Y rezo por que esto sólo me ocurra a mí, y como mucho en mi facultad, pero no ocurra en Medicina o Ingeniería de caminos, sobre todo cuando cruce un puente o, Dios no lo quiera, esté en la camilla de un quirófano.

Podemos echarle la culpa a la universidad pública y tiene bastante, pero no toda. *«Si quieren calidad, que se vayan a la privada»*, he escuchado por ahí. Y los números van apuntando en esa dirección. Quizás, el pago de una matrícula de cuatro ceros aumente la motivación en lugar de las irrisorias tasas académicas públicas. Puede que la universidad pública reaccione cuando la privada le coma la tostada, cosa que está haciendo muy bien.


No obstante, mis evaluaciones docentes son muy buenas y las he publicado. Pero no soy una excepción. Cuando hablo con compañeros coinciden con mi visión. *Escribir esto es arriesgado y es más cómodo callar y obrar*. Lo entiendo perfectamente, patada y al área es la actitud mayoritaria.

No quiero terminar exponiendo un problema sin dar soluciones. Las hay. Pero para ello, hay que romper el paradigma en que estamos sumergidos y ser muy valientes. He aquí algunas propuestas incómodas:


No somos todos iguales. *Hay estudiantes con vocación e interés eclipsados por la mediocridad imperante. Centrémonos en ellos. *La universidad es para formar a las élites intelectuales. Antes de que me llaméis facha, esa frase es del insigne Gregorio Peces-Barba, mi rector cuando estudiaba en la Universidad Carlos III, padre de la Constitución y socialista de los de verdad (cómo han cambiado las cosas). La Formación Profesional forma grandes profesionales que no han de ser universitarios.
*Devolvamos al profesorado universitario las competencias perdidas *como autoridad intelectual a la hora de diseñar planes de estudio, modelos de enseñanza y currículum. No podemos esperar dos años a que la ANECA dé el visto bueno a una modificación de los planes de estudio. El mundo cambia demasiado rápido para seguir impartiendo contenidos obsoletos.
Reforcemos las capacidades básicas en enseñanzas no universitarias: *Enseñar a pensar,* a enfrentarse a obstáculos, a expresarse, a tener modales, a leer y escribir bien en español e inglés, a tener tolerancia a la frustración y, sobre todo, a buscar la superación constante. 
*Eliminemos cualquier rastro de gadgets tecnológicos en la enseñanza* (lo que incluye ordenadores portátiles). Darle un Chromebook a un niño de 10 años es como darle una cuchilla de afeitar a un bebé. *SEÑORES TECNO-PROGRES LEAN ESTO POR FAVOR:* Cruzar un puente no te hace ingeniero de caminos, de la misma manera que tener un ordenador no te hace nativo digital. Mis alumnos no saben, en su mayoría, elaborar un _Excel_ o dar formato a un texto en _Word_. Las TICs a edades tempranas sólo sirven para distraer. La plasticidad neuronal se desarrolla con lápiz y papel, no con la dictadura de los teclados.
*Hacer sentir a los chavales orgullosos de quienes son y donde están*, con admiración hacia lo que les rodea y hacia otras culturas. Fomentar la curiosidad innata y el respeto. Crear descubridores y jamás plantar la semilla del odio o la desolación. Huir de los nacionalismos, siempre manipuladores y huir de los populismos, de cualquier cosa negativa que acabe en ismo. La mente de un niño es sagrada.
*Fomentar la cultura de la competición y la colaboración en todo tipo de enseñanzas*. El esfuerzo conlleva recompensa, a veces a largo plazo. Los mejores serán premiados y los peores se quedarán fuera de juego y, si quieren volver a entrar tendrán que esforzarse más, o bien, centrarse en otro juego, esto se llama flexibilidad académica. Si tu hijo es malísimo en matemáticas, pero le encanta tocar la guitarra, quizás tengas que ponerle un profesor particular en guitarra y no en mates. Y el sistema ha de aceptar esto. Saquemos lo mejor de cada individuo.
Con 18 años no sabes, salvo que tengas una vocación innata, que es lo que quieres estudiar (yo no lo sabía, pero tuve suerte al elegir). *Flexibilicemos los primeros años universitarios y de FP*. Las titulaciones no han de ser bloques de cemento. ¿Empiezas Informática y no te gusta? Hagamos pasarelas. Implantemos el major y el minor como en EE. UU. Que una mala decisión no frustre una vida.
En fin, querido estudiante, esto es lo que hay. Quizás seas la excepción a todo lo escrito, ojalá sea así, pero los números me dicen que las probabilidades son inferiores al 10%. En todo caso, *no busques la solución en el estado*, ni en los sindicatos, ni en los cantos de sirena de los -ismos, ni en las redes sociales. La solución está en ti. Si tú cambias, el mundo cambia.

Y si no quieres cambiar, no te preocupes, *te seguiremos engañando*, haciéndote creer que lo estás haciendo muy bien.










Querido alumno universitario de grado: Te estamos engañando


Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de 25 años, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones resp




www.linkedin.com












*Tema mítico* : - INFORME DE LA OCDE: un TITULO UNIVERSITARIO en ESPAÑA VALE MENOS que la E.S.O. en Paises Bajos o Japon


El informe es de hace 5 años, pero es interesante, podemos decir que si hace 5 años tenia razon, ahora la tiene mas que nunca. Viene a decir que un recien titulado universitario en España e Italia tiene menos capacidades que un chaval holandes o japones que acaba de terminar el instituto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## belenus (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...



VAya novedad, si da clase en un instituto en un mes, se suicida.


----------



## RatRace (1 Ene 2023)

Soy mediocre pero es casi en su totalidad por genética defectuosa pero hace 10 o 12 años esto no me lo decían a mí en todos sitios me decían sacate la carrera que te vas a forjar un futuro menuda estafa todo me tiembla la voz ya y no se esto es un amierda todo soy carne de palillero empresaurio


----------



## Octubrista (1 Ene 2023)

En la quedada de este año de diciembre, un amigo y antiguo compañero de ingeniería que quedó como profesor, se despedía de nosotros, dejaba España, dejaba la docencia y se iba a trabajar a México ( y ocasionalmente EEUU), y nos comentaba lo mismo que este hilo.

Se supone que llegaban a esa ingeniería los estudiantes de mejores notas, y se da cuenta de que sufren graves carencias de matemáticas básicas, por no hablar de cuestiones de comportamiento y respeto básico.

Que empezó con muchas ganas de arreglar y superar problemas, y que decidió mover hilos y dejar totalmente la docencia.


----------



## Algol (1 Ene 2023)

El tio reconoce que le pagan por engañar a los universitarios. Engañarlos con unos conocimientos que nunca van a utilizar porque esos trabajos en Spain no van a estar. ¿Empresas? ¿Qué empresas, hijo de puta? Aun puede dar gracias que algun alumno no le parta la cara por estafador.


----------



## Apocalipsis (1 Ene 2023)

Excelente reflexión

Pero seguro que no será tomada en cuenta


----------



## Honkytonk Man (1 Ene 2023)

Lo leí esta tarde. No dice ninguna mentira.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (1 Ene 2023)

Habla como si los alumnos no hubieran superado una enseñanza preuniversitaria y una pau.

El problema no lo tiene el alumno.


----------



## Javito Putero (1 Ene 2023)

Excelente estupidez. Que empiece a trabajar el parásito petulante que escribe la nota.


----------



## Deninguna parte (1 Ene 2023)

Vaya ego gasta el personaje este por pertenecer a una institución "milenaria"


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Ene 2023)

Si lo miro desde un punto egoista, cuando peor sea la formación de las nuevas generaciones mejor para mi carrera profesional.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (1 Ene 2023)

Ibai y su millón de napos anuales mandan saludos al pájaro este...

Este es el problema: que queda en la universidad que merezca el esfuerzo que los docentes dicen que querrían poder exigir como en tiempos pasados?

Para acabar levantándose 3k netos al mes como un triunfo, después poner 6 años de tu vida a disposición casi absoluta de unos enfermos mentales, no se...


----------



## LordEntrophy (1 Ene 2023)

Perfectamente expuesto, la realidad del panorama Universitario actual en España, y rezo porque no en el resto de Europa.

Nos vienen años duros con la porquería de sociedad que nos viene en los próximos 20 años.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Ene 2023)

Hace poco vi los temarios de las asignaturas que curse hace 20 añazos... variaciones minimas sobre cosas ya desafasadas cuando yo las estudie. Pero los cojonazos del profersor muy descansados, que ya se los calienta lo suficiente en su trabajo civil el resto del dia.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (1 Ene 2023)

Ya te has gastado la doble paga?

Si eres profe vocacional D.E.P. tienes que tener un estomago fuerte.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (1 Ene 2023)

Ojo, que el pavo "exige" que los alumnos sepan editar y formatear un texto en Word (eso también lo he notado yo, la juventud no tiene ni puta idea de "sacar un texto limpio" porque eso es de boomers; ellos son "creativos") y el repite 3 veces lo de su doctorado en Linkedin... Otro fenómeno 

Otro que probablemente tenga vocación frustrada de figura del toreo...







Y su curriculo es bastante vulgarcillo; como se presente como ejemplo, la chavaleria se mete directamente al Onlyfans...


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ene 2023)

Si no le gusta su trabajo, que renuncie y se dedique a otra cosa.
Lo del nivel de las universidades, no hay más que ver cómo está el país para darse cuenta.


----------



## Knight who says ni (1 Ene 2023)

De todo el texto y más cosas que no ha contado (falta bastante bastante autocrítica) creo que lo más importante es que todo crío de 9 años tiene ya su móvil y su tablet a las que dedica TODAS LAS HORAS DEL DÍA, todo el puto día si no le obligas a hacer otra cosa.

Eso es la mayor lacra y lo que les va a hacer adultos con el seso sorbido. Y de ahí viene todo, no leen, no saben escribir, no saben expresarse...

Seguramente en 10 o 15 años recularemos y retiraremos los ordenadores de la enseñanza (y sobre todo los móviles en casa), cuando se haya consumado la catástrofe de tener una generación entera subnormalizada.


----------



## klopec (1 Ene 2023)

Grotesco corporativismo que echa la culpa a los alumnos como en etapas anteriores a los padres para tapar la inutilidad del sistema educativo tan progresista como inútil para los alumnos como beneficioso a los parásitos de las "mareas verdes".

Nombrar al castuzo psocialista Peces Barba me ha echo recordar al partido al que perteneció y que es el absoluto responsable del hundimiento de la educación en España.

En resumen, otro rojo llorando como Boabdil por contemplar y disfrutar de la obra que han hecho los suyos. Y eso ni se puede olvidar ni se puede perdonar.


----------



## McFly (1 Ene 2023)

Algol dijo:


> El tio reconoce que le pagan por engañar a los universitarios. Engañarlos con unos conocimientos que nunca van a utilizar porque esos trabajos en Spain no van a estar. ¿Empresas? ¿Qué empresas, hijo de puta? Aun puede dar gracias que algun alumno no le parta la cara por estafador.



Estás equivocado
Os engañan porque sois idiotas y no quereis dejar de serlo


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (1 Ene 2023)

Interesante lo que dices, con verdades y mentiras, en especial esta....


"esa frase es del insigne Gregorio Peces-Barba, mi rector cuando estudiaba en la Universidad Carlos III, padre de la Constitución y socialista de los de verdad (cómo han cambiado las cosas)"

Gregorio Heces Barba: "Con la creación de las Autonomías los colocaremos a todos"

Otro socialista que ha destrozado todo lo que ha tocado

socialista de los de verdad, trilero e impostor

de insigne más bien poco desde la creación del engendro de Constitución hasta su puesto de Alto Comisionado y traidor a las Victimas, un ser repugnante


El futuro de la Universidad es que la IA tome el mando y los mega sueldos de miles de parásitos que la infestan se vayan a cavar zanjas


La han destruido desde dentro con un sistema caduco y masificado.


----------



## Gerión (1 Ene 2023)

La realidad que vivimos es exactamente la imaginada y planeada por las élites universitarias desde hace cincuenta años mínimo, así que hoy no hay derecho a la queja.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2023)

La culpa no es de los alumnos, claro que no, la culpa es de los españoles que han votado a mediocres, chorizos, mangantes, trileros, puteros y demás gente de la peor calaña a dirigir un país. La enseñanza en este país para los políticos es un medio de adoctrinamiento y de engañar a la gente, bajar y bajar cada vez más los niveles para hacerlos todos tan tontos que les metas una plandemia y aplaudan con las orejas, aunque es cierto que con estudios esto tampoco cambia y depende de otros factores. Para mi dar FP es un privilegio comparado con la ESO, aunque van a cargarse la FP si o si. Las reformas deben ser desde abajo, si corrompen la primaria el resto es efecto domino. Lo importante son chorradas, que si criterios de evaluación, aprendizajes, adaptaciones pedagógicas, que sean felices, etc, pero sobre todo, que usen poco el cerebro. Pero eso lo van a reconocer cuatro, la mayoría del profesorado no acepta que su trabajo es una mierda.


----------



## Hyperion (1 Ene 2023)

Pese a que el texto tiene bastantes verdades, y alguno de los puntos que propone para solucionarlo dan bastante en el clavo, mezcla varios temas y como todos no se atreve a mentar los problemas verdaderos no ya de la educación si no de la sociedad.

Porque la educación ha fracasado en dar valores, conocimiento y criterio a las personas, pero también se debe decir que ésta no se ha adaptado jamás a la sociedad que intentaba "enseñar".

En una sociedad tan cuadrillista semítico-gitana en lo social como es la sociedad española de los últimos 220 años no se puede pretender ni elitismo intelectual ni hostias. Es más, la mayoría de personas ni siquiera lo valorará porque no se valora nada que no sea la cuadrilla socioeconómica que te haya tocado.

En ese aspecto, los intelectuales paco que se creen poseedores de la cátedra lucasiana no se han parado a pensar que quizás no es culpa del alumno, ni del sistema, si no que es el sistema equivocado teniendo en cuenta la idiosincrasia del alumno.


----------



## Fanego el gitano (1 Ene 2023)

Menudos mierdas son los profesores.

Limítese a dar su clase y cierre la boquita que no es el centro de atención.

Se empeñan en amargar y no dejar ser felices a los estudiantes. Luego cuando ven bullying y violentos se ponen de parte de ellos y se callan como putas muertas de miedo.

Que gentuza son.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Ene 2023)

Hyperion dijo:


> Pese a que el texto tiene bastantes verdades, y alguno de los puntos que propone para solucionarlo dan bastante en el clavo, mezcla varios temas y como todos no se atreve a mentar los problemas verdaderos no ya de la educación si no de la sociedad.
> 
> Porque la educación ha fracasado en dar valores, conocimiento y criterio a las personas, pero también se debe decir que ésta no se ha adaptado jamás a la sociedad que intentaba "enseñar".
> 
> ...



A mi me hace gracia que los alumnos no se motivan. Hay que ver los contenidos tambien.. y como se dan.
Si tu le estas enseñado cosas caducas ...el chaval va a calentar la silla, aprobar el examen y olvidarse de tu asignatura lo mas rapido posible. Esa parte no la toca por ninguna parte de su escrito.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ojo, que el pavo "exige" que los alumnos sepan editar y formatear un texto en Word (eso también lo he notado yo, la juventud no tiene ni puta idea de "sacar un texto limpio" porque eso es de boomers; ellos son "creativos") y el repite 3 veces lo de su doctorado en Linkedin... Otro fenómeno
> 
> Otro que probablemente tenga vocación frustrada de figura del toreo...
> 
> ...



Un tiparraco que se llena la boca de formar directivos.. y no le ha pegado un palo al agua fuera de la universidad... Si es que se tiene uno que reir.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (1 Ene 2023)

El mecanismo es muy sencillo. Regalan los dieces en la privada a los burros hijos de políticos y allegados.

Estos obtienen plaza en las carreras interesantes, y los de la pública los trituran y acaban yéndose, con suerte, a un grado.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Ene 2023)

La ESCUELA sirve como cárcel para encerrar a tiempo parcial a los niños y jóvenes, con la intención añadida de formarlos de acuerdo a los intereses del ESTADO y el GRAN CAPITAL.

Eso es la escuela, sobre todo la universitaria.

Ahora el ESTADO español ya no necesita tantos universitarios como antes, pero con la baja natalidad ya lo tiene logrado. Por tanto, el siguiente paso es ir cerrando universidades a medida que el ESTADO ya no las necesite...

Además, con las sucesivas subidas del salario mínimo interprofesional consiguen desincentivar que la gente estudie carreras ya que los salarios de los empleos cualificados no van a subir de forma proporcional a la subida del SMI (o de la RBU, la RMI, la RGI, etc.).

No obstante, por ahora, siguen siendo necesarias las universidades porque aún hay una masa importante de jóvenes a los que seguir manteniendo encerrados y engañados, para que no den problemas... hasta que la sustitución poblacional por inmigración haya sido completada (completada en tanto que irreversible, no hace falta que sea total).

Hasta que ya no han hecho falta más universitarios (fin del bienestarismo), se ha promovido la titulitis, y la gente se ha lanzado a estudiar carreras, teniendo o no capacidad para ello... y el Estado dando becas a trote y moche. Por ahora las universidades siguen funcionando, pero a medida que la población envejezca, disminuya y sea sustituida por inmigración, irán cerrando.

Y si lo que importa es la capacitación y el esfuerzo, es precisamente la UNIVERSIDAD MASIVA la que ha impedido a los más capacitados y más esforzados sobresalir sobre el resto... Es todo al revés de lo que indican las apariencias, todo al revés. A más universidad, más mediocridad generalizada... Por no hablar del adoctrinamiento masivo que se da en las carreras de letras... adoctrinamiento que sirve para formar a los futuros cuadros de mando que sostendrán el sistema de dominación.

El dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL potenció en una primera etapa la universidad después de las guerras (guerras mundiales, guerra civil, etc.) porque necesitaba personal cualificado para reflotar la economía, las estructuras y las infraestructuras destruidas. No hay ningún misterio.

Luego introdujo a la mujer masivamente en la universidad y en el mercado laboral para generar más trabajadores que pagaran impuestos, y así crecer más aún al ESTADO (vía impuestos) y al GRAN CAPITAL (vía consumo).

Eso es el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR: la progresiva destrucción de todo lo humano y de todas las sociedades humanas en las que se implanta.

La gente no se quiere dar cuenta de la REALIDAD: la etapa de la CLASE MEDIA, de la titulitis universitaria, del crecimiento infinito de la economía y del bienestarismo HA TERMINADO... Ahora las clases dominantes están preparando economías de GUERRA, en las cuales ya no hará falta la clase media ni tanto titulado, sino mano de obra barata y sumisa (sustitución poblacional por inmigración). En unas décadas la población será en un 90% clase baja, y el 10% clase dominante y sus servidores (empezando por la judicatura, policía y el ejército que son la base del ESTADO, es decir el poder coercitivo y represivo).

El que lo quiera evitar (no el FINAL del bienestarismo, el cual es NECESARIO, sino que el sistema de dominación siga funcionando) ya sabe: REVOLUCIÓN INTEGRAL.


----------



## Hyperion (1 Ene 2023)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El mecanismo es muy sencillo. Regalan los dieces en la privada a los burros hijos de políticos y allegados.
> 
> Estos obtienen plaza en las carreras interesantes, y los de la pública los trituran y acaban yéndose, con suerte, a un grado.



Hay parte de razón en estas palabras, la particular forma de puntuar el acceso a la universidad ha generado millones y millones a los colegios concertados y privados gracias al negocio de compra de notas que hay montado, teniendo seguramente el sistema educativo secundario con mayor porcentaje de educación privada de Europa, UK incluida.


----------



## frankie83 (1 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...



Pero
Si usted se queja de lo mismo que hace

empiece a exigir y suspender y quizás la universidad permanezca de la calidad deseada


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Ene 2023)

Cuanto más saturada esté la universidad, menos lo estará la FP.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ene 2023)

La realidad es que los progres, como el mencionado Peces-Barba, han hecho mucho daño, no sólo al nivel de enseñanza, que es una mierda, sino a la economía, al desarrollo y a todo lo que han tocado.
Este señor se sincera, ahora, algo es algo, pero también ha estado contribuyendo a esto durante años.
Cualquiera que tenga una edad y un poco de cabeza y ha pasado por los diferentes estudios hasta tener la carrera, ha podido ver la situación penosa. Los planes de estudios que no valen para nada, arcaicos. Los funcionarios que se limitan a cubrir el expediente sin gracia ninguna, sin ningún afán por enseñar. 
Que los alumnos no valen, pues se suspenden y que hagan otra cosa.
Igualar por abajo es hacer una castaña que no vale para nada.
No sólo engaña este señor, engañan todos, profes y políticos. Y a ellos les debemos la situación actual.
Me pregunto por qué lo dice ahora, después de tantos años.... algún tipo de estrategia...
En fin, la sociedad camina hacia las más altas cotas de la miseria


----------



## oldesnake (1 Ene 2023)

Demoledor, y tiene toda la razón, hace ya unos años que acabé la universidad y era lamentable ver a mis compañeros con el móvil en la mano. Hace poco quedé con ellos y no hablamos NADA DE ECONOMÍA (carrera que hemos estudiado), y me da que no se están enterando de por donde van los tiros......


----------



## mike69 (1 Ene 2023)

El sistema educativo sólo sirve para crear remeros.

Que se sientan al principio o al final de la bancada en la galera.

Un sistema patrocinado, creado, y financiado por los más poderosos del planeta.

Un sistema educativo de mierda donde se castiga al alumno porque no acierta en un resultado.

He sido universitario y salvo alguna honrosa excepción los profesores les importaba un puto carajo que aprendieras.

Por supuesto saber enseñar es la clave de cualquier formación. Y la práctica adquirida por el profesor en el mundo laboral es fundamental para que los conocimientos los pueda aprovechar el alumno.


Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## RatRace (1 Ene 2023)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> La ESCUELA sirve como cárcel para encerrar a tiempo parcial a los niños y jóvenes, con la intención añadida de formarlos de acuerdo a los intereses del ESTADO y el GRAN CAPITAL.
> 
> Eso es la escuela, sobre todo la universitaria.
> 
> ...



Era todo mentira los mediocres como yo nunca debimos haber ido a la universidad ahora cuando me pregunten lo contaré con la cabesa bien agachada como me timaron en la universidad lo mal que se me da estudiar que no sirvo para nada


----------



## tartesius (1 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si lo miro desde un punto egoista, cuando peor sea la formación de las nuevas generaciones mejor para mi carrera profesional.



Aunque peor para nuestra pensión, peor cuando necesitemos de un profesional, peor cuando nuestros hijos quieran trabajar, peor para los impuestos del futuro, ya que sólo habrá paguiteros y semiabalfabetos con lo que seguirán subiendo, peor para la deuda pública...

Me parece que no sale a cuenta por muy seguros que estemos en nuestros puestos.


----------



## Autómata (1 Ene 2023)

Algol dijo:


> El tio reconoce que le pagan por engañar a los universitarios. Engañarlos con unos conocimientos que nunca van a utilizar porque esos trabajos en Spain no van a estar. ¿Empresas? ¿Qué empresas, hijo de puta? Aun puede dar gracias que algun alumno no le parta la cara por estafador.



Esa es la gran mentira.

A la universidad deberían de haberle aplicado la gran reforma y criba de la que se hablaba en 2011 antes del patadón para adelante de lo público. 

Me llama la atencion especialmente lo que dice sobre que te pongan un chromebook con 10 años no te hace nativo digital y que siguen tan peces en ese tema como lo estabamos nosotros hace 20 años.

Aun así no me dan ninguna pena. Quien va a la universidad ahora ya sabe lo que hay. No como nuestra generación a la que si que engañaron de verdad, y encima con una mayor exigencia académica.


----------



## el tio orquestas (1 Ene 2023)

Si el nivel de los alumnos es bajo es porque el de los profesores en primaria, secundaria y bachillerato es bajísimo.

Otro puto imbécil de mierda que no sirve ni como abono que siente la imperiosa necesidad de colgarse medallas en las redes. Me puede comer la polla por debajo del culo, como la mayoría del profesorado.


----------



## tartesius (1 Ene 2023)

Dice muchas verdades, pero la Universidad española era ya un pozo de mierda antes de que entrasen los móviles a las aulas.

Temarios obsoletos, nulo interés en adaptarse al mundo actual o en competir con universidades punteras, politiqueos internos, enchufes, rencillas, retiro dorado de catedráticos que no hacen ni el huevo pero luego salen como directores de todas las tesinas...
Una puta basura.
Y efectivamente luego llegó la "generación más preparada", los "nativos digitales" combinado con el "no hay que suspender a más del 5%" y ya ha sido el acabóse.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Ene 2023)

Repaso brutal a los profesores.


----------



## Tzadik (1 Ene 2023)

Mucho exigir para luego sacar pringados matandose en entrevistas y oficinas por 1.500€ a tomar por culo de sus pueblos y compartiendo habitaciones. 


La universidad es una estafa, la gente ya lo usa como evento social, conocer gente, follar cada semana y porque quieren alargar lo máximo posible el entrar en el mercado laboral, que es patético. Pero tu como buen dinosaurio funcionariado estas totalmente desconectado del mundo real y esperar que la chavaleria se tome en serio tus clases. 

La mayoría de empresarios que conozco no tienen ni el graduado, abandonaron la escuela y trabajando desde los 12 años.


----------



## Fanego el gitano (1 Ene 2023)

Os resumo mi vida estudiantil.

Nunca presté atención, hacía pellas todo lo que podía, fotocopiaba los apuntes o estudiaba por el libro la noche antes, copiaba todo lo posible con chuletas tamaño folio que metía debajo de la hoja del examen, me partía de risa en clase con mis amigos, iba siempre al bar a jugar al mus, me lo pasaba de coña y ligaba todo lo que pudiera

A los 25 mucho mejor trabajo y ganando más dinero que todos los formales empollones virgenes.

¿Por qué?

Pues porque la inmensa mayoria de la poblacion (el 85%) consigue su trabajo a traves de amistades y familiares. Y a mi familia le sobra la pasta y por tanto los contactos que te deben favores. Como todo el mundo.

PUNTO.

Amargar a los estudiantes es de ser un CABRON. Si no te dejan vivir y ser feliz ni de estudiante solo quieren amargarte toda la vida, en el colegio, en la universidad, y por supuesto en el trabajo.

Los estudios tienen que ser algo donde divertirse y hacer amistades de tu campo profesional, aprender nociones elementales y listo, lo demás lo aprenderás cuando te lo expliquen en tu trabajo al que has accedido por amistades y familiares.

Y A TOMAR POR CULO.


----------



## España1 (1 Ene 2023)

Precioso panorama


----------



## España1 (1 Ene 2023)

La educación era un esfuerzo propio para prosperar.
Normal que los ricos prosperen. La idea era que también los pobres pudiesen mejorar


----------



## Sapere_Aude (1 Ene 2023)

Gerión dijo:


> La realidad que vivimos es exactamente la imaginada y planeada por las élites universitarias desde hace cincuenta años mínimo, así que hoy no hay derecho a la queja.



Fin del hilo y añado: la universidad es una creación cristiana. Le han robado su espíritu y sólo ha quedado la carcasa, como no podía ser de otra forma.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Ene 2023)

pues prefiero esto a lo que pasaba en mi epoca, que de 90 alumnos aprobaban 5...


----------



## Castellano (1 Ene 2023)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> De todo el texto y más cosas que no ha contado (falta bastante bastante autocrítica) creo que lo más importante es que todo crío de 9 años tiene ya su móvil y su tablet a las que dedica TODAS LAS HORAS DEL DÍA, todo el puto día si no le obligas a hacer otra cosa.
> 
> Eso es la mayor lacra y lo que les va a hacer adultos con el seso sorbido. Y de ahí viene todo, no leen, no saben escribir, no saben expresarse...
> 
> Seguramente en 10 o 15 años recularemos y retiraremos los ordenadores de la enseñanza (y sobre todo los móviles en casa), cuando se haya consumado la catástrofe de tener una generación entera subnormalizada.



No sólo subnormales, también gordos y sebosos.

No hacen deporte, no juegan, no se mueven, solo están con el puto móvil.

Nosotros cuando teníamos tiempo libre y no teníamos clase o que hacer deberes, salíamos a jugar a la calle.


----------



## C4III (1 Ene 2023)

1. Profesor que no ha emprendido nunca enseña a montar empresas sin cambiar el temario en 25 años.

2. Sabes algo de Facebook Ads? Hablas mucho de instagram pero sabes que la mayoría de las nuevas empresas nacen en redes sociales?

3. Si la universidad me fuese a dar lo mismo que daba hace 25 años (casa + familia) me la habría cogido con mas ganas.

Disculpa la descortesía. Pero a mí realmente la universidad me engañó.

El resto del hilo sólo son síntomas de que la universidad como método educativo está en quedándose obsoleta.

Y el comportamiento de los alumnos simplemente representa la decadencia de la sociedad. Se va a poner todo muy feo.

(acabo de ver que es un artículo copiado y que lo ha escrito otra persona)


----------



## .AzaleA. (1 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...




Novedad novedosa: La uni es una extensión del insti.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (1 Ene 2023)

C4III dijo:


> 1. Profesor que no ha emprendido nunca enseña a montar empresas sin cambiar el temario en 25 años.
> 
> 2. Sabes algo de Facebook Ads?
> 
> ...



Exactamente mi experiencia, además los títulos universitarios hoy en día valen para limpiarse el culo y poco más.


----------



## grom (1 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...



Siendo cierto lo que dice, el hijoputa se aparta como si no tuviese culpa.

La universidad publica, como todo el empleo publico, es un pozo infecto de mierda apestosa.


----------



## rey0 (1 Ene 2023)

Por una vez, alguien que parece ser lo que dice.......


----------



## troll random (1 Ene 2023)

Pues nada chavales. Nosotros aquí suspendiendo a todo Cristo y dándole el título a los 2-3 top solamente, y todos los puestos de trabajo donde se requiera cualificación y no haya españoles (que serán muchos puestos vacíos si suspenden a casi todos los chicos) que los cubran venezolanos e indios, que seguro que sus universidades tienen un nivelazo, no?


----------



## HDR (1 Ene 2023)

El error no es casual, sino provocado intencionadamente. Queda muy bien hacerse el digno ahora, pero has colaborado a lo largo de las décadas, con tu voto "a los socialistas de antes".


Requerimientos básicos para ser profesor eficaz en la Hespaña actual:

- Te tiene que dar igual todo, no puedes implicarte personalmente, si lo haces te chamuscas.
- Tienes que pasar olímpicamente de lo que digan las leyes.
- Tienes que tener mano de hierro, lo que digas va a misa y el que no cumpla queda fuera.
- Tienes que ser un cabrón de suprema calidad.


Si queréis un ejemplo práctico, os veis la película de "El Sargento de Hierro", o la volvéis a ver por trigésimo quinta vez, y entenderéis a qué me refiero.

Soy profesor.


----------



## el tio orquestas (1 Ene 2023)

HDR dijo:


> Requerimientos básicos para ser profesor eficaz en la Hespaña actual:
> 
> - Te tiene que dar igual todo, no puedes implicarte personalmente, te chamuscas.
> - Tienes que pasar olímpicamente de lo que digan las leyes.
> ...




Me encanta como no has mencionado lo de "SABER DEL CAMPO, ESTAR ACTUALIZADO Y SER BUENO TRANSMITIENDO ESOS CONOCIMIENTOS". Se nota que eres profesor, sin duda alguna.


----------



## cepeda33 (1 Ene 2023)

Yo solo se que cuando me toca hacer entrevistas para contratar a algun nuevo, noto que el nivel de los candidatos cada vez es menor. cuanto mas cercana esta la fecha de la finalizacion de sus estudios mas carencias tienen. Si vienen de una universidad privada ya ni me molesto en entrevistarlos, es una perdida de tiempo. Esos curriculum son los primeros que descarto.


----------



## jota1971 (1 Ene 2023)

El Texto es muy bueno, y el Trabajo muy triste, solo añadir a mi parecer, los tiempos cambian, y para muchos su Tiempo ya ha pasado.....


----------



## niebla13 (1 Ene 2023)

Ya que va de nazi del vocabulario y la expresión escrita, cabe señalar que la frase "con admiración hacia lo que les rodea y hacia otras culturas" es incorrecta. Según la RAE no es apropiado repetir la preposición hacia.

Cuando escribe lo de huir de los nacionalismos, no se da cuenta de que cuanto más fuerte era la nación española más fuerte fue su educación (siglo de Oro).
Lo de insultar a los del país creador de TikTok contradice el significado de la citada frase.

Critica el nivel de inglés pero ignora que muchos chavales solamente pueden aprender inglés con los dispositivos que él desprecia porque el nivel de los colegios es deficiente salvo que paguen un pastizal. El nivel de inglés de los alumnos de su época era, con probabilidad muy inferior al de los estudiantes actuales.

Al igual que ahora, muchos estudiantes se distraían antaño, lo que pasa es que no tenían portátiles. Se distraían escribiendo o dibujando tonterías, mirando escotes o, simplemente, pensando en sus cosas. De 500 alumnos, es probable que solamente 50 o 100 estuvieran realmente interesados y rindieran en clase, los que el profesor recuerda.

Si cada vez hay más universitarios, el porcentaje de brillantez comienza a escasear porque no todos pueden ser genios.

Por último, la Universidad ofrece menos a sus alumnos que antaño, por lo que es razonable que los alumnos ofrezcan menos en consecuencia. Antes, un estudiante solamente requería la carrera para trabajar en un puesto cualificado con un sueldo decente. Ahora, requiere la carrera, el Máster, el examen para colegiarse, los idiomas, superar una gran competencia, conseguir experiencia laboral para un sueldo mediocre.


----------



## C4III (1 Ene 2023)

Fanego el gitano dijo:


> Y a mi familia le sobra la pasta y por tanto los contactos que te deben favores. Como todo el mundo.



Tiempos buenos crean hombres débiles.

Verás como tú nunca tendrás más dinero que el que tuvo el abuelo o padre tuyo que realmente tuvo huevos de ganarlo.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (1 Ene 2023)

Tipico funcionario criticando la función pública.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Ene 2023)

HDR dijo:


> El error no es casual, sino provocado intencionadamente. Queda muy bien hacerse el digno ahora, pero has colaborado a lo largo de als décadas, con tu voto "a los socialistas de antes".
> 
> 
> Requerimientos básicos para ser profesor eficaz en la Hespaña actual:
> ...



Este señor te destroza sin despeinarse y aclara lo que realmente sois.


----------



## HDR (1 Ene 2023)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Me encanta como no has mencionado lo de "SABER DEL CAMPO, ESTAR ACTUALIZADO Y SER BUENO TRANSMITIENDO ESOS CONOCIMIENTOS". Se nota que eres profesor, sin duda alguna.



El que hace el artículo cumple eso perfectamente y queda claro que como profesor es un fracaso. Por tanto no es un factor decisivo.




Gorrión dijo:


> Este señor te destroza sin despeinarse y aclara lo que realmente sois.



Conozco a ese de oídas, y algunas de sus obras. Tremendo progre feministoide-bolchevique-manginesco. Esa es la basura que ha destrozado la Universidad en Hespaña, no merecéis más atención.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Ene 2023)

Está todo podrido. No es ningún secreto. ¿Quién va a ponerse a implantar cambios de sistema si todo está corrompido?

¿Vas a implantar educación con temario puntero en tecnología e industria en un país que no tiene tecnología e industria?

¿Vas a complicar un temario para seleccionar a los mejores alumnos si la verdadera selección que van a realizar son unas oposiciones en cuanto terminen?

¿Vas a intentar potenciar el pensamiento crítico, libre e independiente cuando el presupuesto de la Universidad depende de la consejería de educación autonómica de turno?

¿Vas a implantar programas docentes exigentes cuando las leyes educativas están agilipollando por completo a los alumnos de primaria?

¿Vas a alzar la voz y convertirte en el tonto útil contra el que todos los colectivos progres de la Universidad van a justificar sus presupuestos?

¿Vas a ponerte exquisito como profesor de una asignatura troncal cuando luego en un concurso-oposición van a valorarle más a tus estudiantes cualquier mierda de dialecto pueblerino autonómico antes que la calificación que obtuvo en tu asignatura?

A tomar por culo. El que quiera verdaderamente aprender que se busque la vida. ¿Acaso el SEPE sirve para buscarte empleo? ¿Acaso los tribunales sirven para obtener justicia? ¿Acaso la Constitución se cumple? ¿Por qué debería entonces la Universidad ser el único estamento público que debiera cumplir los objetivos para los que fue fundado?

Que las ovejas sigan pagando sus impuestos y saliendo a aplaudir a las ocho.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Ene 2023)

Es la democrasia que nos hemos dado.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (1 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Hace poco vi los temarios de las asignaturas que curse hace 20 añazos... variaciones minimas sobre cosas ya desafasadas cuando yo las estudie. Pero los cojonazos del profersor muy descansados, que ya se los calienta lo suficiente en su trabajo civil el resto del dia.



Ídem. No soy tan pellejo como tú, salí muy poquito antes del paso de licenciatura a grado, pero la estructura del ahora grado que cursé hace años apenas ha variado. Consulté la página web para ver si había algún gradete o máster curioso recientemente y es vergonzoso como NADA ha cambiado. En económicas se siguen dando las mismas mierdas que hace 10-15 años. Los chavales salen de la carrera y el máster sin ver herramientas de análisis (SQL, R) que en otros países dan como parte del currículo básico. En el mundo actual es una desventaja brutal.

Será verdad todo lo que dice (mi promoción ya apuntaba maneras de ir pabajo) pero hay que actualizar el programa cada 7 años sin miedo. Además es curioso que rebuzne sobre el inglés cuando están los chavales dando inglés toda su santa vida y salen sin ser capaces de hablarlo medio bien. 

Al final la opción será o ir a la privada o hacer la carrera en el extranjero para los más aventureros.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Ene 2023)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Ídem. No soy tan pellejo como tú, salí muy poquito antes del paso de licenciatura a grado, pero la estructura del ahora grado que cursé hace años apenas ha variado. Consulté la página web para ver si había algún gradete o máster curioso recientemente y es vergonzoso como NADA ha cambiado. En económicas se siguen dando las mismas mierdas que hace 10-15 años. Los chavales salen de la carrera y el máster sin ver herramientas de análisis (SQL, R) que en otros países dan como parte del currículo básico. En el mundo actual es una desventaja brutal.
> 
> Será verdad todo lo que dice (mi promoción ya apuntaba maneras de ir pabajo) pero hay que actualizar el programa cada 7 años sin miedo. Además es curioso que rebuzne sobre el inglés cuando están los chavales dando inglés toda su santa vida y salen sin ser capaces de hablarlo medio bien.
> 
> Al final la opción será o ir a la privada o hacer la carrera en el extranjero para los más aventureros.



El problema tambien esta en que no las sabe usar ni el profesor.
Hay cada caiman en las aulas que dios tirita.

Y aqui el personal se rie... pero hay mucho cuarenton en banca que ahora se ha ido a la puta calle y ha flipado del "frio" que hace fuera. De la pasta ya no hablamos... pero de la dificultad para meterse en otro sitio primero de cosas de su carrera, y luego de manejo de tecnologias de su carrera. En España un tio que funciona bien con excel sigue siendo un tio puntero... y en fin...


----------



## ChortiHunter (1 Ene 2023)

¿Y lo mejor que ha salido de ti, como individuo, es hacerte funcivago? Te habrás metido buenas kakunas para mantener el puesto y salario.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (1 Ene 2023)

Y añado: lo de los alumnos chinos clama al cielo. Nadie sabe cómo es posible que aprueben cuando es que NO SABEN español alguno. Pero cero. Ya en mis tiempos había grupitos de chinos que no se relacionaban con nadie, no hablaban una gota de español y mágicamente aprobaban.


----------



## julioff79 (1 Ene 2023)

Algunos alumnos se tenían que sentar en las escaleras porque no cabían.

Esta frase ya marca todo su discurso, de autofelacion, porque los alumnos ya no saben, ya no, ya no, ya no , etc....
Yo lo sigo haciendo todo bien, son ellos, no soy yo.
En fin, veo mas autocomplacencia y complejos en el que en los alumnos.
Si no preguntan, pregunta tu, sino los ve motivados ,motivalos,
Dice que los engaña, no se estara engañando a si mismo diciendose que hace bien su trabajo, cuando fracasa estrepitosamente.
Siempre es mas facil echarle la culpa a otros, cuando normalmente la culpa suele ser compartida.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Ene 2023)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Y añado: lo de los alumnos chinos clama al cielo. Nadie sabe cómo es posible que aprueben cuando es que NO SABEN español alguno. Pero cero. Ya en mis tiempos había grupitos de chinos que no se relacionaban con nadie, no hablaban una gota de español y mágicamente aprobaban.


----------



## FilibustHero (1 Ene 2023)

Conozco a un profesor que da clases en primero en económicas y me comenta que está alucinado con el bajón de nivel que ha habido en los últimos 2 años, no es algo gradual sino que parece de cámara oculta. La derroición es extrema.


----------



## Dr Robert (1 Ene 2023)

niebla13 dijo:


> Ya que va de nazi del vocabulario y la expresión escrita, cabe señalar que la frase "con admiración hacia lo que les rodea y hacia otras culturas" es incorrecta. Según la RAE no es apropiado repetir la preposición hacia.
> 
> Cuando escribe lo de huir de los nacionalismos, no se da cuenta de que cuanto más fuerte era la nación española más fuerte fue su educación (siglo de Oro).
> Lo de insultar a los del país creador de TikTok contradice el significado de la citada frase.
> ...



Lo que expones al final funciona también en el otro sentido : hace 30-40 años, un simple diploma universitario servía para acceder a un puesto de trabajo porque solo una minoría podía obtenerlo : el nivel era mucho más alto en todas las etapas educativas, accedían a la universidad a lo mejor el 20-30% de cada quinta. Y de estos, una buena parte abandonaban la carrera a medio camino. El sistema FILTRABA para quedar al final con la élite intelectual en ese campo o con gente que compensaba su menor capacidad con trabajo y tesón.
Cuando eliminas esa función de filtro, un síntoma de lo cual es que más del 50% de una quinta accede a diplomas universitarios, lo que estás haciendo es despojar de valor la formación universitaria. Lo que no cuesta nada (o poco) obtener tiene un valor… cero (o poco). Es lo que pasa cuando se « democratiza » la enseñanza universitaria (que, se supone, debería estar reservada a una élite intelectual) : tienes un montón de licenciados para fardar en los rankings internacionales, pero el valor de esos diplomas es cuasi-nulo.
De ahí viene el pedir masters, idiomas y mil milongas más : para filtrar lo que la parvulización del sistema educativo ya no filtra.


----------



## mudj (1 Ene 2023)

Me alegro pues. Así ahora el nivel del alumnado ya está de acuerdo al nivel del profesorado.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (1 Ene 2023)

Yo, de mi época de universitario, solo recuerdo 1 o a lo sumo 2 buenos profesores por curso. Profesores que se preocupaban por aclarar conceptos, que querían que no fuésemos a clase a tomar apuntes en forma de dictado sino que entendiéramos el contenido, que te dedicaban tiempo fuera de tutorías porque no podías asistir si trabajabas.. Han pasado más de 10 años y aún me acuerdo de los nombres y caras de estos.

Profesores prepotentes, que no se dignaban a responder claramente las dudas de los alumnos ni en las tutorías, que iban a dar sus clases magistrales y les daba igual que aprendiéramos nada porque ya habían cumplido las horas, profesores que te decían el primer día de clase que salvo algún repetidor nadie más iba a aprobar su asignatura... De estos por desgracia unos cuantos más.

Si pones a un profesor español a enseñar en una clase de otro país que no sea incluso peor que España en ese sentido en menos de un mes lo despiden de la cantidad de quejas que generaría etre los alumnos pero aquí, los funcivagos tienen patente de corso.


----------



## DarkNight (1 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...



Mucha verborrea pero no cuenta que el gobierno ordena al profesorado APROBAR y MAQUILLAR a niñatas paletas de cerebro subdesarrollado, solo por ser mujeres. Para luego vender la moto de que ellas son mas listas y responsables. Es un auténtico CRIMEN la manipulación de datos estadísticos para vender la basura hembrista del Estado. Se ha bajado el nivel del sistema educativo para adaptarlo a ELLAS. Y este cobarde no se atreve a contarlo


----------



## CaCO3 (1 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ojo, que el pavo "exige" que los alumnos sepan editar y formatear un texto en Word (eso también lo he notado yo, la juventud no tiene ni puta idea de "sacar un texto limpio" porque eso es de boomers; ellos son "creativos") y el repite 3 veces lo de su doctorado en Linkedin... Otro fenómeno
> 
> Otro que probablemente tenga vocación frustrada de figura del toreo...
> 
> ...



No hace falta ni acudir al currículum: él mismo afirma que con 25 años (o sea recién salido de la Universidad) daba clases de "Dirección Estratégica de la Empresa". cuando lo más probable es que lo más cerca que en ese momento hubiera estado de dirigir una empresa fuera montar con ayuda de papi la Granja de Playmobil.


----------



## Chatarrero (1 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...



Tranquilos, no estudiéis, ya lo hacen mis hijos.


----------



## Progretón (1 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ibai y su millón de napos anuales mandan saludos al pájaro este...
> 
> Este es el problema: que queda en la universidad que merezca el esfuerzo que los docentes dicen que querrían poder exigir como en tiempos pasados?
> 
> ...



Menudo imbécil el que ha escrito esto.

De todos los que se dedican a esto del _streaming_ - una ocupación tan digna como la de ese profesor universitario -, ¿qué porcentaje tiene el éxito profesional de Ibai Llanos? ¿Qué porcentaje de estas personas genera los ingresos suficientes para pagar las facturas y tener un nivel de vida propio de clase media?

¿Decimos a los chavales que no estudien un oficio o una carrera universitaria por que van a ser el próximo Ibai Llanos, Rubius, etc.?


----------



## Smoker (1 Ene 2023)

Le ha faltado hablar de los enchufes. Sin enchufe no hay party por loque se esfuerzan poco. Además si eres hijo de un fontanero te van a poner más trabas


----------



## revisa esos digitos (1 Ene 2023)

No hay peor mafia que la de los profesores universitarios. Hablo de los que tienen plaza fija en una pública y son intocables, puediendose tocar los cojonazos durante toda la asignatura si asi lo desean.
No siempre es el caso y he de decir que he tenido profesores maravillosos, pero ahi van algunos ejemplos de caraduras: Uno que te "invitaba" a su despacho para que le compraras su libro si querias _aprobar_, otro que metia su ideario politico indeperro en cada asignatura, la típica femicerda vieja insoportable que además se inventa la mitad de las cosas (de estas tuve varias)...

El que escribio eso se habra quedado agusto, ya veremos si los ingenieros subsaharianos y magrebies le pagan su pension deluxe cuando le toque jubilarse y nadie tenga nada y sea feliz. Entonces se acordará de cuando pudo hacer algo, en vez de tocarse las bolas, soltar un berrinche en internet y preocuparse sólo de lo suyo.


----------



## meusac (2 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...



La secundaria se ha primarizado y la universitaria se ha logseado a nivel de la ESO


----------



## RatRace (2 Ene 2023)

De todos modos, aunque los estudios fueran exigentes y el 100% de los alumnos fueran brillantes, no tendriamos el mismo problema? nadie querria trabajar en empleos de bajo valor añadido o fisicos, y por muy buenos que fueran los que han hecho carreras jamas podrian ser absorvidos en el mercado laboral habria muchisimos menos puestos de trabajo en comparacion a alumnos brillantes por muy buenos que sean.


----------



## Burrocracia (2 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...



Viejo chocheando diciéndo las mismas paridas que decían de ellos( cuando el era estudiante )sus profesores en 1990.Que aburrimiento es el subnormalismo, da igual el nivel de estudios .


----------



## Akathistos (2 Ene 2023)

Yo propondría despedirle a él y a la inmensa mayoría de catedráticos y profesores universitarios, y reemplazarles por un puñado de ellos, los mejores y más prestigiosos investigadores de cada ramo, que impartirían clases online o grabadas (convenientemente asesorados para dar la talla en docencia) para poder ser fiscalizadas. Y así el nivel podría y debería ser alto y común a toda España, y el alumno que no quiera o no pueda seguir el ritmo pues a la calle. Cosas como la resolución de dudas, la corrección de exámenes y las prácticas de muchas asignaturas se pueden configurar de forma acorde a ese modelo y según las circunstancias. 

El modelo de universidad presencial con profesores-loro con poca o nula capacidad investigadora es algo que no tiene mucho sentido material, formativo y organizativo a estas alturas del siglo XXI. Tengo la impresión de que los nuevos alumnos están muy decepcionados y desmotivados a causa del nivel subterráneo de tantos docentes universitarios, de la falta de realismo y utilidad de muchos programas y carreras, del exceso injustificado de dificultad en ciertas materias, del memorismo, del abuso de potestad (que no de autoridad, ya que esa hay que ganarla y casi ninguno se la gana), del nepotismo... Eso se tiene que acabar pero ya.

Y el chorro de dinero que se dejaría de gastar podría emplearse para bajar impuestos y/o en usos más productivos, como contratación de investigadores serios. Tampoco estaría de más exigir una fp previa y una edad mínima para acceder a la universidad, configurando esta enseñanza como una súper-fp.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...



Titulitis que le llaman, y que es pillado a los pocos minutos en una entrevista laboral.

Yo, que por mi trabajo contrato a gente, diréctamente he dejado de contratar a españoles, junto con otras nacionalidades. Al principio hacía el paripé de la entrevista pero ya cansa. Cuando tienes a 50, 100 tios para un puesto de trabajo empiezas la criba llamando a gente mas del norte que sabes que responden mejor. Además, ya en el propio CV puedes entrever las gilipolleces que ponen, desde el clásico "inglés medio" (cuando vienen así les hago la entrevista 100% en inglés), al puesto "senior" con menos de 10 años de experiencia laboral, claro que si guapi.

Ese profesor hace lo que le piden, y hace feliz a la gente para que luego puedan decir aquello del "con tanta preparación y solo tengo curro de mierda".

No tienes preparación, lo que tienes son titulillos de mierda.


----------



## Calahan (2 Ene 2023)

Hyperion dijo:


> Pese a que el texto tiene bastantes verdades, y alguno de los puntos que propone para solucionarlo dan bastante en el clavo, mezcla varios temas y como todos no se atreve a mentar los problemas verdaderos no ya de la educación si no de la sociedad.
> 
> Porque la educación ha fracasado en dar valores, conocimiento y criterio a las personas, pero también se debe decir que ésta no se ha adaptado jamás a la sociedad que intentaba "enseñar".
> 
> ...



Los valores y el criterio los enseñan los padres.
O deberían hacerlo.


----------



## Tiresias (2 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> "Tu vocabulario es muy básico y se limita a verbos débiles (hacer, ser, estar) en lugar de específicos como desarrollar, evolucionar, ampliar, …"



Precisamente este primer punto no estoy muy seguro de que SEA malo.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (2 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...



Me he leído el tocho completo. Empatizo contigo y te doy mi pésame. La educación pública está muerta. Desde la primaria hasta la universidad.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (2 Ene 2023)

Que gracia me hace este hilo, el OP pone de un catedrático que se queja de lo mismo que se quejaban hace 30 años.

Bajón hay y hubo con 50 alumnos en 2022 y con 150 en 1994.

En el momento en que pusieron en 1994 el sistema de créditos empezaron a meter la pata.


----------



## Calahan (2 Ene 2023)

Hyperion dijo:


> Hay parte de razón en estas palabras, la particular forma de puntuar el acceso a la universidad ha generado millones y millones a los colegios concertados y privados gracias al negocio de compra de notas que hay montado, teniendo seguramente el sistema educativo secundario con mayor porcentaje de educación privada de Europa, UK incluida.



En mi época, cuando acabamos el bup y tocaba cou, unos pasamos a una escuela dura que preparaba bien la selectividad y otros a una de opus que les hinchaba las notas un montón para que saliera mejor la media para entrar en la uni.
El cou fué una tortura pero el primer curso en la uni me resultó un paseo.


----------



## Burrocracia (2 Ene 2023)

Pero que cojones tiene que protestar un profesor universitario español, la universidad española es la peor del mundo, por el sistema y por los mierdas de los profesores no por los alumnos.

No puedo extenderme ahora,pero son mierda pura ,y lo peor es que joden a la secundaria y al mundo laboral y al país en general .

Deberían ser fusilados,los de ahora y los de antes, siempre lo supe pero encima ahora hay uno que le caí en gracia y me está contando todos los chanchullos que ya me olía pero ahora comprobado.
Putos privilegiados de mierda, son ellos los que deberían hacer erasmus obligatoriamente y ver que mierda le dan a jóvenes españoles .


----------



## pepeguay (2 Ene 2023)

La universidad española es una extensión de la guardería.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (2 Ene 2023)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Me he leído el tocho completo. Empatizo contigo y te doy mi pésame. La educación pública está muerta. Desde la primaria hasta la universidad.



La educación pública colega estaba muerta desde Franco.

Los Arquitectos que salían el 90% morralla, solo 4 destacaban.
Lo mismo para los ingenieros, con empresas como Barreiros dirigída por un "Aprendiz de mecánico", la mayoría de los ingenieros cobrando menos de lo que les correspondería.

Los ingenieros con empresa que conozco vienen de tener bastante pasta sus padres, si no, ¿de que van a crear empresa?

Y depende de que carreras unas aun tienen nivel y otras ya lo dejaron de tener hace décadas.

Medicina (En Madrid y Barcelona) aun tienen nivel.
Veterinaria de momento puede pasar y no falta trabajo con la cantidad de cerdos que hay.

Los Magisterios son un desastre NWO en España, el profesorado que sale es muy deficiente.

De Telecos e Informática poco sé.

Física y Mátemáticas han sido siempre carreras en las que solo 4 destacaban y generalmente emigraban.

Geológicas, Arqueología, Antropología, etc. Viven de Subvenciones y la formación es suficiente por que no son steams.

Derecho es ya refugio feminista al igual que graduados sociales, Enfermería, etc.

Enfermería tiene buen nivel en España.

El ADE no tiene nivel en España, lo siento, si tienes ADE y no creas empresa estás haciendo el gilipollas, no, lo siguiente.

Económicas es una carrera para generar GESTORIAS de chicha y nabo que no saben ni hacer un 111 en condiciones.

*El problema que tiene el profesor que pone el OP es que ve solo su propia mierda y piensa que está en el mismo vater.*


En 1994 empecé 1º de Ingeniería y lo dejé el mismo año y me metí a GRADO SUPERIOR (FP) y fue la mejor decisión de mi vida. Con no mucho estudio pero trabajo constante y luego a ganar experiencia y dinero con 20 añitos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Ene 2023)

Algol dijo:


> El tio reconoce que le pagan por engañar a los universitarios. Engañarlos con unos conocimientos que nunca van a utilizar porque esos trabajos en Spain no van a estar. ¿Empresas? ¿Qué empresas, hijo de puta? Aun puede dar gracias que algun alumno no le parta la cara por estafador.



Hay empresas y trabajo por mucho que sigais repitiendo mil veces la misma mentira progre de mierda.

Pero aunque hubiera los millones de empresas que pedis, los Millennials no trabajarian en ninguna, porque es la peor generación de la Historia tanto en aptitudes como en actitudes. Y eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya tenido que trabajar con jóvenes en su empresa. Es como si hubieramos vuelto al colegio de nuestra infancia, para tratar de convencer al tonto del curso, que nos ayude a tirar de la empresa.


----------



## Burrocracia (2 Ene 2023)

[


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Titulitis que le llaman, y que es pillado a los pocos minutos en una entrevista laboral.
> 
> Yo, que por mi trabajo contrato a gente, diréctamente he dejado de contratar a españoles, junto con otras nacionalidades. Al principio hacía el paripé de la entrevista pero ya cansa. Cuando tienes a 50, 100 tios para un puesto de trabajo empiezas la criba llamando a gente mas del norte que sabes que responden mejor. Además, ya en el propio CV puedes entrever las gilipolleces que ponen, desde el clásico "inglés medio" (cuando vienen así les hago la entrevista 100% en inglés), al puesto "senior" con menos de 10 años de experiencia laboral, claro que si guapi.
> 
> ...



Pero si antes era mucho peor, los universitarios eran máquinas de chapar en los últimos meses previos a los exámenes, no sabían hacer nada más ,casi no hacían trabajos ,no exposiciones orales ni tocaban un ordenador ,patético .


----------



## RatRace (2 Ene 2023)

Si antes muchos sabian 0 ingles menuda estafa todo el nivel necesario ha subido como la espuma no hay escondite para los mediocres como yo ingles medio no sirve para nada tiene que ser ingles muy bueno estoy llorando ademas como pretendes que alguien tenga ingles bueno si es fobico social evidentemente casi nunca ha hablado ingles oralmente solo leido escuchado y escrito los fobicos sociales estamos discriminados


----------



## Thuma Dree (2 Ene 2023)

Funcivago socialista admirador de Peces Barba reconoce q su única función es tangar dinero del contribuyente en un chiringuito público estafando a los alumnos enseñando basura incapaz de motivar a nadie. Cada vez os tienen más pillada la matrícula, funcivagos


----------



## Visilleras (2 Ene 2023)

Las facultades de magisterio son el verdadero problema.

No me cansaré de repetirlo jamás.

Si permites que auténticas analfabetas funcionales, de manifiesta inmadurez y vergonzosa actitud, formen fatal a los alumnos más pequeños, y que para colmo, sean tratadas como eminencias por el 90% de la sociedad, el resultado no puede sorprender a nadie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

Monedero y Pablo Iglesias son profesores universitarios al igual que casi la totalidad de los energúmenos a los que encargaron el engendro psedo-comunista llamado PODEMOS.
Son la más clara demostración de lo inservible y degenerada que es esa institución pública. 

Al que escribe el artículo le diría ¿ si tan listo te crees ... ¿ por qué no eres rico ? ya no como Amancio Ortega, que solo tiene estudios primarios ... rico como un profesional medio, como un taxista, por ejemplo.

La universidad está muy desfasada . Enseñan a cazar ballenas y elefantes, en un mundo donde ya no se cazan . Aburre el contenido y el método de enseñanza. Ese absoluto interés que tiene el alumnado por lo que salga por internet, debería ser el método de aprendizaje, de la misma manera que este foro engancha y claro que se aprende!

La mayoría de los personajes que han cambiado el mundo o han triunfado siendo excepcionales , no pisaron la universidad .

Michael Jackson por ejemplo no sabía ni solfeo ni tocar ningún instrumento. Su genialidad nacía de él no de lo que le enseñasen los demás. 

*La sabiduría, sapiencia o sagacidad es la capacidad de contemplar y actuar utilizando el conocimiento, la experiencia, la comprensión, el sentido común y la intuición.*









¡Esta fue la peculiar manera de componer de Michael Jackson!







oasis.pe













La plataforma para compartir apuntes Wuolah recauda 5M€ con los que crecer en Latinoamérica - Marketing 4 Ecommerce - Tu revista de marketing online para e-commerce


Con esta nueva ronda de financiación, la startup sevillana buscará consolidarse como el "Twitch de la educación".




marketing4ecommerce.net


----------



## optimistic1985 (2 Ene 2023)

El tiempo que pasé en un aula fue el tiempo más perdido de mi vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> VAya novedad, si da clase en un instituto en un mes, se suicida.



Eso iba a decir yo. Estos se quejan ahora cuando en primaria y secundaria cuando se implantó la LOGSE ya dijimos lo que iba a pasar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Visilleras dijo:


> Las facultades de magisterio son el verdadero problema.
> 
> No me cansaré de repetirlo jamás.
> 
> Si permites que auténticas analfabetas funcionales, de manifiesta inmadurez y vergonzosa actitud, formen fatal a los alumnos más pequeños, y que para colmo, sean tratadas como eminencias por el 90% de la sociedad, el resultado no puede sorprender a nadie.



Pues quieren hacer un grado de secundaria, que los profesores especialistas no les gustamos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Algol dijo:


> El tio reconoce que le pagan por engañar a los universitarios. Engañarlos con unos conocimientos que nunca van a utilizar porque esos trabajos en Spain no van a estar. ¿Empresas? ¿Qué empresas, hijo de puta? Aun puede dar gracias que algun alumno no le parta la cara por estafador.



¿Ese profesor tiene la culpa de eso? ¿De que España sea un solar empresarial?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Habla como si los alumnos no hubieran superado una enseñanza preuniversitaria y una pau.
> 
> El problema no lo tiene el alumno.



Claro que no lo tiene el alumno, se le engaña desde que entra en primaria y hasta que acaba con su titulito en la mano.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ibai y su millón de napos anuales mandan saludos al pájaro este...
> 
> Este es el problema: que queda en la universidad que merezca el esfuerzo que los docentes dicen que querrían poder exigir como en tiempos pasados?
> 
> ...



No soy yo un gran defensor de la universidad actual, pero poner como ejemplo a tipos que sin tener talento consiguen forrarse en esta mierda de país, pues no sé yo Rick.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Perfectamente expuesto, la realidad del panorama Universitario actual en España, y rezo porque no en el resto de Europa.
> 
> Nos vienen años duros con la porquería de sociedad que nos viene en los próximos 20 años.



En Europa hace años que están así, nosotros hemos sido de los últimos. Los asiáticos se nos van a comer vivos. Pero eh, que somos muy inclusivos y sociales.


----------



## Burrocracia (2 Ene 2023)

En


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Ese profesor tiene la culpa de eso? ¿De que España sea un solar empresarial?



En buena parte si. En gran parte la tiene la mierda universidad que tenemos


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> El tiempo que pasé en un aula fue el tiempo más perdido de mi vida.



De lo que se trata es de sometimiento. 

Buscan que el individuo acepte una tediosa jornada laboral hasta su jubilación temiendo a la figura de autoridad que es el jefe.

Los exámenes son un tipo de estrés que en los animales se hace con el maltrato físico para llevarlos al shock y pierdan su voluntad.
Los animales " domados " obedecen cualquier indicación. Una vez que han quedado sometidos ya no tiene vuelta atrás.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> [
> Pero si antes era mucho peor, los universitarios eran máquinas de chapar en los últimos meses previos a los exámenes, no sabían hacer nada más ,casi no hacían trabajos ,no exposiciones orales ni tocaban un ordenador ,patético .



¿Y de qué sirve evaluar trabajos que no han hecho ellos y que si se evaluaran de verdad no aprobaría ninguno? En un examen por lo menos demuestras que TÚ sabes hacerlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Progretón dijo:


> Menudo imbécil el que ha escrito esto.
> 
> De todos los que se dedican a esto del _streaming_ - una ocupación tan digna como la de ese profesor universitario -, ¿qué porcentaje tiene el éxito profesional de Ibai Llanos? ¿Qué porcentaje de estas personas genera los ingresos suficientes para pagar las facturas y tener un nivel de vida propio de clase media?
> 
> ¿Decimos a los chavales que no estudien un oficio o una carrera universitaria por que van a ser el próximo Ibai Llanos, Rubius, etc.?



Sasto. Es como los que creen que van a llegar a ser CR7.


----------



## spica (2 Ene 2023)

Hay que cerrar la mitad de las universidades y extinguir carreras.

Hoy la educacion es un timo para tener entretenida a la juventud.


----------



## RatRace (2 Ene 2023)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> De lo que se trata es de sometimiento.
> 
> Buscan que el individuo acepte una tediosa jornada laboral hasta su jubilación temiendo a la figura de autoridad que es el jefe.
> 
> ...



Yo no quiero someterme pero que alternativa hay si no trabajo no como si no como me muero


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> A mi me hace gracia que los alumnos no se motivan. Hay que ver los contenidos tambien.. y como se dan.
> Si tu le estas enseñado cosas caducas ...el chaval va a calentar la silla, aprobar el examen y olvidarse de tu asignatura lo mas rapido posible. Esa parte no la toca por ninguna parte de su escrito.





Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Un tiparraco que se llena la boca de formar directivos.. y no le ha pegado un palo al agua fuera de la universidad... Si es que se tiene uno que reir.



Me lo has quitado de la boca.

Es un texto tan lamentable que no sé ni por dónde empezar a bajarlo de su atalaya mental de superioridad.


----------



## OYeah (2 Ene 2023)

El artículo de un profesor bastante más estúpido que sus alumnos.


----------



## Vaisadiñar (2 Ene 2023)

RatRace dijo:


> Soy mediocre pero es casi en su totalidad por genética defectuosa pero hace 10 o 12 años esto no me lo decían a mí en todos sitios me decían sacate la carrera que te vas a forjar un futuro menuda estafa todo me tiembla la voz ya y no se esto es un amierda todo soy carne de palillero empresaurio



Y las comas, ¿te las robaron?


----------



## RatRace (2 Ene 2023)

Vaisadiñar dijo:


> Y las comas, ¿te las robaron?



Ya lo he dicho soy mediocre,


----------



## CiclopeBizco (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues quieren hacer un grado de secundaria, que los profesores especialistas no les gustamos.



Extiendase en ello, me interesa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

RatRace dijo:


> Yo no quiero someterme pero que alternativa hay si no trabajo no como si no como me muero



Es que realmente los que están para pagarles las pensiones somos nosotros, no los negros. 

No quieren sabios, quieren esclavos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

spica dijo:


> Hay que cerrar la mitad de las universidades y extinguir carreras.
> 
> Hoy la educacion es un timo para tener entretenida a la juventud.



sobre todo a las mujeres jóvenes en una etapa trascendental de la vida y que no tiene vuelta atrás.

Es un periodo ventana como la impronta de los bebés en el que todas nuestras antepasadas se emparejaban y tenían su primer hijo.

Superados los 23 años se deja de crecer y esa etapa finaliza. Se convierten en solteronas.

Por mucho sexo estéril que tengan , es solo un entretenimiento como rascarse la espalda o buscarse piojos. Ya no son la hembra de la especie humana, han perdido su instinto maternal. Son eunucos.


----------



## Petazetah (2 Ene 2023)

Vaya llorón el subnormal este, encima de los dinosaurios, que entraron a dedo y no dan palo al agua. La universidad española es puro cáncer, décadas de endogamia es lo que le ha llevado a la ruina, y a tener alumnado y docencia basura


----------



## Ginko (2 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Hace poco vi los temarios de las asignaturas que curse hace 20 añazos... variaciones minimas sobre cosas ya desafasadas cuando yo las estudie. Pero los cojonazos del profersor muy descansados, que ya se los calienta lo suficiente en su trabajo civil el resto del dia.



Yo esto del desfase no lo entiendo, pero estudie física, y ahí más del 90% no se puede desfasar.

Es el problema de las carreras de pinta y colores o las ciencias sociales.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Habla como si los alumnos no hubieran superado una enseñanza preuniversitaria y una pau.
> 
> El problema no lo tiene el alumno.



Exacto.

El problema no es solo de la Universidad. Es que cuando desde la guardería nada menos te centras en "formar personas" y no estudiantes, pues pasa lo que pasa. Que tienes un 10 en buen rollo y mariconeo pero un cero patatero en todo lo demás.

¿En que país del mundo hasta hace al menos unos 50 años una nulidad en todos los aspectos como Irene Montero podría llegar siquiera a funcionaria? No digamos ya ministra. Por no hablar de un presidente del país que plagia su tesis a base de refritos de trabajos previos y ajenos.

Y a esta gente la votan otros tantos. Que si no son capaces de ver lo obvio es que no son mucho mejores.

Nos centramos en criticar a la juventud, el mismo autor de ese artículo se lamenta amargamente. Pero si esto ha llegado a este punto es porque la cosa ya venía así de antes. Porque generaciones anteriores se han empeñado en formar directamente a imbéciles y analfabetos funcionales expertos en repetir como loros todos los mantras progres pero que se vienen abajo si se les plantea en la vida algún problema complicado.

Yo lo veo a diario en el trabajo. Y no son las batallitas del abuelo cebolleta. Es que compruebas como gente de 20 y 30 años que deberían ser ya gente adulta se bloquean por completo o se ahogan en un vaso de agua. Como sienten una inseguridad que raya lo patológico. Como tienen que hacerlo todo en parejitas o sentirse apoyados y valorados positivamente de forma constante. Como cada vez que se sacrifican hay que valorarlo y reconocérselo por encima de todo y cada vez que meten la pata justificarlo. Que parece que hayan sido ellos los inventores de dicho sacrificio.

Y yo que me creía que en mi generación ya éramos unos blandos y unos quejicas.

Yo ya me he resignado, porque entiendo que esto no tiene remedio y simplemente responde a ciclos históricos imposibles de evitar. El progresismo, yo pensaba que era la causa, pero me parece que solo es la consecuencia de los últimos estadios de descomposición de una sociedad.

Y en ello estamos me temo. Eso sí, me gustaría equivocarme, pero cada vez tengo más claro que no es así.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Ene 2023)

Yo más que menor nivel de alumnos lo que veo es:

- Fracaso del plan bolonia
- Desmotivación de los alumnos: antes en esa época un ingeniero sabía que al acabar ingeniería iba a ganar 3000€/mes que descontando la inflación hasta hoy, era un buen dinero, hoy día 3000€/mes es mucho menos sueldo.
Hoy día los alumnos salen y están en paro o ganando 1000-1500€ y tienen que opositar tras la ingeniería.

Aumento del nivel de conciencia de los alumnos: ya saben que la universidad es una farsa saca dinero, los master ni comento, para sacar de ahí esclavos que trabajen para el sistema por cuencos de arroz, que los profesores son unos fracasados que jamás han hecho dinero de verdad en la calle y sólo saben explicar teoría, teoría que repiten como loros año tras año sin cambiar nada de sus apuntes y que podría hacer una grabación grabada un año y repetida los siguientes, sin tener que pagar a ningún profesor o como mucho para tutorías online.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Dr Robert dijo:


> Lo que expones al final funciona también en el otro sentido : hace 30-40 años, un simple diploma universitario servía para acceder a un puesto de trabajo porque solo una minoría podía obtenerlo : el nivel era mucho más alto en todas las etapas educativas, accedían a la universidad a lo mejor el 20-30% de cada quinta. Y de estos, una buena parte abandonaban la carrera a medio camino. El sistema FILTRABA para quedar al final con la élite intelectual en ese campo o con gente que compensaba su menor capacidad con trabajo y tesón.
> Cuando eliminas esa función de filtro, un síntoma de lo cual es que más del 50% de una quinta accede a diplomas universitarios, lo que estás haciendo es despojar de valor la formación universitaria. Lo que no cuesta nada (o poco) obtener tiene un valor… cero (o poco). Es lo que pasa cuando se « democratiza » la enseñanza universitaria (que, se supone, debería estar reservada a una élite intelectual) : tienes un montón de licenciados para fardar en los rankings internacionales, pero el valor de esos diplomas es cuasi-nulo.
> De ahí viene el pedir masters, idiomas y mil milongas más : para filtrar lo que la parvulización del sistema educativo ya no filtra.



El discurso educativo en los países europeos parte de la Revolución Francesa, destruir el elitismo es su esencia.
Pero el elitismo es lo más justo que existe. Y su contrario es la mediocridad.
Siguen muy empeñados en probarlo.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Ene 2023)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por mucho sexo estéril que tengan , es solo un entretenimiento como rascarse la espalda o buscarse piojos. Ya no son la hembra de la especie humana, han perdido su instinto maternal. Son eunucos.



¿A qué te refieres con que las mujeres de hoy día son eunucas castradas? por perder el sentimiento maternal?


----------



## RatRace (2 Ene 2023)

Leí hace tiempo que en las mujeres tener varias relaciones con varones diferentes es fatal por la oxitocina que cada vez quieren menos al siguiente y acaban mal para formar familia.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

La educación que imparte el Gobierno funcionarial consiste en una lucha permanente contra el elitismo, como si siempre fuese 1790 en París. E igual que entonces, su único motivo es la adquisición del poder mediante trucos, agitación y malas artes, y ser ellos, que son lo más bajo, las únicas élites.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Progretón dijo:


> Menudo imbécil el que ha escrito esto.
> 
> De todos los que se dedican a esto del _streaming_ - una ocupación tan digna como la de ese profesor universitario -, ¿qué porcentaje tiene el éxito profesional de Ibai Llanos? ¿Qué porcentaje de estas personas genera los ingresos suficientes para pagar las facturas y tener un nivel de vida propio de clase media?
> 
> ¿Decimos a los chavales que no estudien un oficio o una carrera universitaria por que van a ser el próximo Ibai Llanos, Rubius, etc.?



Menudo imbécil el que ha escrito esto.

De todos los que se dedican al mundo de la empresa/consultoría/etc, cuantos en España pasan de los 3k netos? Les decimos que van a ser el próximo amiguete de Perro-Antonio al que van a enchufar en Correos como presidente? O el próximo hijo de Botín?

Para andar malviviendo, es mejor mandarlo todo a tomar por el culo (y hacer algo que no te vuelva demasiado loco) que pasarse las mañanas soñando con las pausas para salir a fumar en tu trajecillo de 250 napos a las puertas de una de las big 4 en rascacielos de la Castellana.

Esta claro que en España ha quedado lo mejor, lo mas valiente, lo mas subnormal.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No soy yo un gran defensor de la universidad actual, pero poner como ejemplo a tipos que sin tener talento consiguen forrarse en esta mierda de país, pues no sé yo Rick.



1. se están forrando (proporcionalmente) en TODOS los paises; además, Llanos es la cima de la pirámide; zorrillas que se están levantando 5-6k mensuales anunciando veladamente bragas y maquillaje, a patadas y con la misma falta de talento.

2. la Botín tampoco tiene demasiado talento y ahi anda... eso del talento es relativo y MUY subjetivo; quizás seria mejor centrarse en el resultado; Perro-Antonio es un puto inútil que un día se dio cuenta de que mojando bragas de charo y mintiendo sin inmutarse podia llegar a la luna; lo puso en practica y hoy es presidente; su talento, comprender cuales son sus punto definitivamente fuertes, comprender cuales son sus limitaciones y ponerse a la tarea; lo dicho, el talento es relativo y subjetivo. Perro ha hecho lo que tenia que hacer para conseguir sus objetivos (no los tuyos, los suyos) y eso es talento de alguna forma.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Vamos a ver, canelos...  estos días, por desgracias de la vida, he tenido que relacionarme con uno de esos recruiters que andan sueltos por ahi; bujarra 100%, trabajando en proyectos, medio año en Londres, medio año tocándose la higa en algún rincón del mundo...

Ese tío no contrata en base a ningún esfuerzo ni en base a ninguna talento. Este tío parte de un sesgo brutal que le lleva a contratar a maricones y conejas mayoritariamente y luego busca encaje en la "cultura de la empresa", lo que básicamente supone contratar solo a menores de 35 palos, con cierta estética y cierto comportamiento (el famoso "self-entitlement" de millennials y zoomers, que van por el mundo presentándose como "fabulosos" aunque no sepan ni guardar una excel con cambios).

A partir de ahi, cualquier opinion sobre lo que haya en la universidad es irrelevante, porque al final del día el 90% de la gente estudia en la universidad para luego ajustarse al remo. Y el remo hoy en día es lo descrito mas arriba...


----------



## mike17 (2 Ene 2023)

Play_91 dijo:


> Yo más que menor nivel de alumnos lo que veo es:
> 
> - Fracaso del plan bolonia
> - Desmotivación de los alumnos: antes en esa época un ingeniero sabía que al acabar ingeniería iba a ganar 3000€/mes que descontando la inflación hasta hoy, era un buen dinero, hoy día 3000€/mes es mucho menos sueldo.
> ...



Así es; conozco gente que termina Derecho Cum laudem; Master incluido. Y los contratos no sobrepasan los 900 euros. Con el paso de los años te estableces por tu cuenta o no llegas a los 1500. Hoy día la universidad y ciertas carreras como las económicas; no te garantizan cambiar de estatus social. Sanitarias y poco más.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Titulitis que le llaman, y que es pillado a los pocos minutos en una entrevista laboral.
> 
> Yo, que por mi trabajo contrato a gente, diréctamente he dejado de contratar a españoles, junto con otras nacionalidades. Al principio hacía el paripé de la entrevista pero ya cansa. Cuando tienes a 50, 100 tios para un puesto de trabajo empiezas la criba llamando *a gente mas del norte* que sabes que responden mejor. Además, ya en el propio CV puedes entrever las gilipolleces que ponen, desde el clásico "inglés medio" (cuando vienen así les hago la entrevista 100% en inglés), al puesto "senior" con menos de 10 años de experiencia laboral, claro que si guapi.
> 
> ...




¿Lapones? ¿Esquimales? ¿Hiperbóreos?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> El problema no es solo de la Universidad. Es que cuando desde la guardería nada menos te centras en "formar personas" y no estudiantes, pues pasa lo que pasa. Que tienes un 10 en buen rollo y mariconeo pero un cero patatero en todo lo demás.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo salvo en que sí considero el progresismo una de las principales causas. La consecuencia de los últimos estadios de descomposición sería el wokismo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo salvo en que sí considero el progresismo una de las principales causas. La consecuencia de los últimos estadios de descomposición sería el wokismo.



Hmmm vale, te lo acepto. Creo que tu matiz es una buena observación. Entiendo que para ti el progresismo sería algo mucho más amplio y posiblemente de más larga data que lo que vemos actualmente.

En ese caso tienes toda la razón.


----------



## nebulosa (2 Ene 2023)

Aprendes más en un video de 5 min que en una clase de estos dinosaurios en 1 hora.
Amos no me jodas que están desfasadisimos...sobre todo en la pública.


----------



## Rescatador (2 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> *Tu nivel de lenguas extranjeras es nulo*. Doy clases en un Máster íntegramente en inglés donde apenas hay españoles y el nivel de los estudiantes extranjeros es infinitamente superior. De hecho, el máster es lo único que alimenta mi motivación a enseñar.











A cambio de euros, títulos universitarios a tutiplén para chinos que no hablan español


La comunidad china crece rápidamente en las aulas. Sucede entre fuertes críticas de alumnos y docentes por la inadaptación de la universidad a una nueva realidad que causa muchos problemas




www.elconfidencial.com




“Antes de entrar en la facultad hice un examen oficial de español, pero lo suspendí porque no entendía nada de lo que me preguntaban. Luego nadie me obligó a hacer ninguna prueba de idioma para acceder a la universidad”, cuenta Bing Chang. Este *estudiante de tercero del grado de Comercio se expresa con muchas dificultades*, a pesar de llevar cuatro años viviendo en España.

Mediados de febrero de 2018. Son las 13:00. La cafetería de la Facultad de Comercio y Turismo de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (UCM) está casi llena y gran parte de las mesas están ocupadas por alumnos chinos que comen menú del día. Esa facultad acoge este curso a 560 estudiantes de esa nacionalidad del total de 2.045 matriculados en el conjunto de la UCM, es decir, uno de cada cuatro.

Bing Chang come junto a otros tres compatriotas que cursan sus mismos estudios. Aún tienen más dificultades que él para comunicarse. Por esa razón, se erige en portavoz. Este joven originario de la provincia de Sichuan cuenta: “Llegué aquí porque quería aprender español, pero es muy difícil para nosotros. Es cierto que la mayoría de mis amigos son chinos porque *la cultura es diferente y nos cuesta mucho relacionarnos con otros compañeros*”.​






En muchas de las asignaturas de grado de Comercio y Turismo el número de chinos en las aulas se acerca a la mitad o supera esa proporción. No es una excepción, ocurre en otras universidades y facultades. Otros estudiantes no chinos de cuarto curso del grado de Comercio sentados en la misma cafetería se quejan amargamente de los problemas que sufren por la *presencia masiva de compañeros que no poseen un nivel mínimo de español*. Además, hablan de un efecto llamada hacia esa facultad por la facilidad de los chinos en lograr titulaciones.

Alex Tupiza, de Ecuador, es delegado de alumnos este año y recibe muchas quejas de sus compañeros: “*Da la impresión de que los exámenes no los hacen o se les alza la mano en las notas porque no entendemos, a parte de que entorpezcan el aprendizaje, que puedan aprobar sin manejar el idioma*”.

Su amiga Teresa Benavente asegura que “*los chinos tienen fama de conseguir los exámenes por adelantado*, por eso tienen mala prensa entre el resto de estudiantes”. Añade esta universitaria española: “Invertimos tiempo y dinero en nuestra formación para luego encontrarnos que una gran parte de la clase, que no se relaciona con nosotros, *ralentiza la enseñanza y no podemos hacer trabajos en equipo con ellos porque no saben español*”.​





Alumnos chinos en la cafetería de la Facultad de Comercio y Turismo de la Universidad Complutense. (MGR)

La numerosa presencia de alumnos chinos que *carecen de un dominio básico del idioma en ciertos programas* pone en entredicho la reputación de muchas universidades. *Redunda negativamente en la calidad de la enseñanza, enoja al resto de estudiantes porque perciben que se ralentiza el aprendizaje y porque observan una discriminación positiva a favor de los compañeros asiáticos*. A su vez, los profesores se ven incapaces de lidiar con alumnos que *no entienden los contenidos de las materias y que no se adaptan al sistema universitario español*. Los docentes sienten que el negocio prima sobre la calidad de la enseñanza y que el afán recaudatorio de los órganos rectores de las universidades los deja en una posición de debilidad ante un problema nuevo cuya solución metodológica no está planificada.

Entretanto, los estudiantes procedentes del gigante asiático *van llegando a España* por tres motivos primordiales: conseguir un título europeo que les abra más oportunidades en el mercado laboral de su país, *para fijar su residencia en España y trabajar aquí* o para dar el salto a Latinoamérica, donde China tiene cada vez más intereses económicos. Si bien la tendencia general es que vuelvan a su país después de finalizar sus estudios.

También los estudiantes chinos se quejan porque se les requiere igual nivel que al resto de alumnos y porque algunos docentes los discriminan. La alta exigencia de su sistema educativo en origen y su miedo al fracaso *les lleva en ocasiones a usar artes como el plagio o el soborno a profesores*.​





Estudiantes asiáticos, en la Universidad Autónoma de Barcelona. (J. Pareto / UAB)

Solo tres ejemplos: en el Máster Universitario en Investigación Aplicada a Medios de Comunicación de la Universidad Carlos III, 23 de los 32 alumnos del curso presente son chinos. En el Máster en Consumo y Comercio de la UCM hay nueve chinas de 23 estudiantes. En el caso del Máster en Comunicación Social de la UCM, un posgrado de dos años, son 17 de un total de 22 en el segundo curso.

Una de las alumnas de ese último programa, Mari Paz Guijaldo, se muestra muy contrariada por la situación: “*Solo una chica de los 17 chinos tiene un nivel de español adecuado para seguir los estudios* porque tiene un novio de aquí y muestra mucho interés, el resto pasa de la formación y su único objetivo es volver a su país con un título europeo”.

Imagínate a 20 chinos exponiendo un trabajo en clase de manera monótona e incomprensible, es insoportable

Su compañero Fernando Clavero es aún más crítico: “Venía de Talavera de la Reina [Toledo] para conocer gente, tener buenas experiencias, y lo que me encuentro son *20 compañeros con los que no puedo hablar porque solo hablan chino y que además no quieren relacionarse conmigo porque solo lo hacen entre ellos*”. Clavero se queja de que *tampoco se puede trabajar con ellos en los trabajos de equipo que les piden los profesores*: “Cuando los profes les mandan tareas, siempre copian de su Google [Baidu] y *los entregan perfectos*. Sabemos de alumnos chinos que estudiaron en otros años los colgaron en una nube y de ahí los descargan y hacen corta-pega, *pero a la hora de exponerlos en clase lo leen con un papelito y ni aun así se les entiende*”. Añade 

Clavero: “Imagínate a 20 chinos exponiendo un trabajo en clase de manera monótona e incomprensible, es insoportable, siento que estoy perdiendo mi dinero y mi tiempo de formación, me siento estafado”.

Cristina de Blas hace un análisis similar. Ella terminó el curso pasado el Máster en Desarrollo de Técnicas Neurocognitivas en Organizaciones Empresariales de la URJC. En su clase había una veintena de chinos del total de 57. “*La directora fomentaba un entorno intercultural, pero en el caso de los chinos no resultó bien porque no sabían español y se aislaban del resto del grupo*”.

La directora de ese posgrado desde que se pusiera en marcha en 2012, Lucía Sutil, confirma que ese curso “fue muy complicado de gestionar, un año doloroso porque *hubo muchos problemas con la comunicación y se crearon dos bandos: los chinos y los no chinos*”. Este año no tienen ningún chino.

Es una farsa que estos estudiantes ingresen en grados y másteres cuando no dominan la lengua​





Alumnos en el Centro de Lenguas Extranjeras de la Universidad de Alcalá. (UAH)

Juan Luis Conde es profesor de Filología Latina en la UCM. Enseña latín a grupos de Filología Hispánica donde hasta un tercio de alumnos son chinos que en su gran mayoría no tienen un dominio mínimo de español. El latín… “¿Cómo le enseñas a un chino qué es un acusativo? *Es una farsa que estos estudiantes ingresen en grados y másteres cuando no dominan la lengua, además de un agravio para los alumnos españoles que suspenden la selectividad*”, sostiene Conde. Afirma este profesor que la situación actual “lastra las clases, por eso hay dos opciones: o ignorarlos, que es lo que hace la mayoría de profesores, o atenderlos, lo que tiene consecuencias negativas para el ritmo de enseñanza y la carga de trabajo en el despacho”.

Ton Gao y Mujia Wang son dos alumnas de Conde. Una charla con ellas, ambas alumnas de primero de Hispánicas, refrenda los problemas idiomáticos y socioculturales de los estudiantes chinos. A pesar de que estudiaron español en el bachillerato y llegaron a Madrid unos meses antes de comenzar la carrera para mejorarlo, se hacen entender con mucha dificultad. Lo reconocen y al mismo tiempo aseguran que se esfuerzan mucho. *Pero solo comparten ocio y apartamento con chinos, lo que dificulta su integración*. “No he encontrado a compañeros interesados en la cultura china, por eso no sé qué hablar con ellos”, cuenta Mujia Wang. Por su parte, *Ton Gao pide mayor generosidad a los docentes porque les exigen el mismo nivel que al resto de estudiantes*: “Somos muy estudiosas, pero me gustaría que los profesores fueran más majos con nosotras porque suspender en China o sacar malas notas es vergonzante”.

Esa necesidad de aprobar de los estudiantes para mantener sus becas o no sonrojarse ante los padres que están sufragando su formación les lleva habitualmente a realizar actos que son ajenos a la cultura universitaria española. *El plagio de los trabajos exigidos y copiar en los exámenes es una denuncia constante entre todos los profesores consultados para este reportaje*. Varios han contado a este diario que se dan intentos de soborno para aprobar asignaturas. Isabel Martín es profesora en la Facultad de Ciencias de Comunicación de la UCM. Detalla que existe un expediente abierto por *intento de sobornos a profesores con cheques regalo de El Corte Inglés por parte de un alumno chino del grado de Periodismo*. “Un alumno entregó un cuadernillo de notas a un profesor en su despacho. Luego el profesor se encontró un par de cheques de 100 euros cada uno entre las hojas y lo denunció”. Continúa contando Martín: “El profesor no quiso examinarlo y le hice yo misma el examen, pero me entregó otro cheque de 100 euros y se lo reproché. Contestaba nervioso sin parar: ‘No entiendo nada, no entiendo nada’, mientras abría su mochila y se le caían por el suelo más cheques regalo”.​






Las vergüenzas del sistema al desnudo

La barrera del idioma de los estudiantes sinohablantes, agravada por el déficit en los filtros de control de nivel para admitirlos y al final otorgarles titulaciones superiores como al resto de alumnos, tiene unas consecuencias en la calidad y la reputación de los centros formativos superiores. *“No entiendo cómo puede haber chinos en cuarto curso de los grados ni en másteres oficiales de la facultad, donde son mayoría muchas veces. ¿Cómo das clase sobre historia del periodismo español a alguien que no domina ni la lengua ni el contexto?”*. Quien así se expresa es Arturo Gómez Quijano, profesor de la Facultad de Ciencias de la Información de la UCM.

La UCM no puede tirar a la basura su reputación regalando títulos a gente que no sabe español

Además de la reputación está el negocio, claro. Resulta necesario preguntarse si el máster donde imparte clases Isabel Martín, cuyo *alumnado es de origen chino en un 80%*, sería viable sin su presencia. Un hecho es insoslayable: en las universidades de la Comunidad de Madrid *los extranjeros no comunitarios pagan el doble de matrícula por los másteres que los españoles*.

Lucía Sutil, directora del máster de Neuromanagement, afirma que en la URJC *hay másteres donde el 90% de los estudiantes son chinos*. “Nos costó mucho cumplir con los requisitos oficiales para poner en marcha el máster y yo, como directora, me niego a seguir con muchos chinos”, asegura Sutil. Admite asimismo que *los profesores de máster cobran más por hora si tienen más alumnos* y apunta que muchos directores de posgrado se ven obligados a admitir a chinos para mantener los programas.​


----------



## Nut (2 Ene 2023)

nebulosa dijo:


> Aprendes más en un video de 5 min que en una clase de estos dinosaurios en 1 hora.
> Amos no me jodas que están desfasadisimos...sobre todo en la pública.



La Universidad esta concebida como un Instituto Fabrica Oficina. Dar clases magistrales hoy en dia es vivir en el siglo pasado esta completamente fuera de la realidad.

La Universidad no nació así. Fue burocratizándose. Los profesores maestros antes se convirtieron en funcionarios.....

Esa universidad desaparecerá. Ya no sirve a la sociedad.

Los títulos universitarios los han prostituido tanto los han de DE GRADADO tanto. Los han convertido en mercancía......Idem los Masters. Tanto pagas tanto vales.

Las universidades hoy son factorías de elaboración cárnica con bonitas etiquetas.

Nada mas.


----------



## jabalino (2 Ene 2023)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> De todo el texto y más cosas que no ha contado (falta bastante bastante autocrítica) creo que lo más importante es que todo crío de 9 años tiene ya su móvil y su tablet a las que dedica TODAS LAS HORAS DEL DÍA, todo el puto día si no le obligas a hacer otra cosa.
> 
> Eso es la mayor lacra y lo que les va a hacer adultos con el seso sorbido. Y de ahí viene todo, no leen, no saben escribir, no saben expresarse...
> 
> Seguramente en 10 o 15 años recularemos y retiraremos los ordenadores de la enseñanza (y sobre todo los móviles en casa), cuando se haya consumado la catástrofe de tener una generación entera subnormalizada.



Jajajaj, es enternecedora tu inocencia. Los móviles y las redes sociales son una herramienta para destruir las capacidades de la gente normal, ni más ni menos. No es casualidad nada de lo que pasa.


----------



## Rescatador (2 Ene 2023)

Solo un 18% de los 525.000 funcionarios de los ministerios tiene una carrera

La composición de la Administración del Estado desmiente la idea de que el Estado cuenta con el personal más cualificado. Hay más empleados públicos con graduado que con titulación superior​


Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Habla como si los alumnos no hubieran superado una enseñanza preuniversitaria y una pau.
> 
> El problema no lo tiene el alumno.


----------



## jabalino (2 Ene 2023)

Fanego el gitano dijo:


> Os resumo mi vida estudiantil.
> 
> Nunca presté atención, hacía pellas todo lo que podía, fotocopiaba los apuntes o estudiaba por el libro la noche antes, copiaba todo lo posible con chuletas tamaño folio que metía debajo de la hoja del examen, me partía de risa en clase con mis amigos, iba siempre al bar a jugar al mus, me lo pasaba de coña y ligaba todo lo que pudiera
> 
> ...



Ya me lo contarás cuando te operen esos médicos recién graduados en la nada.


----------



## Rescatador (2 Ene 2023)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Si el nivel de los alumnos es bajo es porque el de los profesores en primaria, secundaria y bachillerato es bajísimo.
> 
> Otro puto imbécil de mierda que no sirve ni como abono que siente la imperiosa necesidad de colgarse medallas en las redes. Me puede comer la polla por debajo del culo, como la mayoría del profesorado.



Así fue el examen de oposición a Primaria que suspendió el 86% de aspirantes | Madrid | EL PAÍS

El test incluía preguntas que debe responder un alumno de 12 años




















El examen: http://ep00.epimg.net/descargables/2013/03/20/b58cf0e98b213617c64a36b75d24f783.pdf

La solución: http://www.magister.es/convocatorias/maestros_madrid_2011.pdf



Un padre denuncia que a su hija se le enseñe a escribir en el 'lenguaje del móvil'








*Veinte y treinteañeros actuales haciendo el DISNEY™ en universidades españolas.
*






La tesis que destroza la imagen de 'Los Simpson': el "machista" Homer y la "sumisa" Marge

Tovar, sin embargo, cree que Marge también es una "abanderada" del empoderamiento femenino y Homer "un emprendedor de libro".


----------



## Rescatador (2 Ene 2023)

Ahora mismo tenemos el doble de profesores que la suma de jueces, policías, guardias civiles y militares juntos.

Hay más docentes no universitarios que personal de instituciones sanitarias.

La universidad es el 6% del total de EEPP y en ella, 1 de cada 3 es personal de administración y servicios. Hay un PAS por cada 2 profesores.


Docencia + Universidad = 21,40 % + 5,87 % = 27,27 %
Sanidad = 19 %
Ayuntamientos = 19 %
Justicia + Seguridad + Defensa = 14%
Resto (administrativos) = 20 %












El conjunto del personal docente no universitario trabaja *24 horas a la semana 180 días al año* para atender al 16% de la población.

El conjunto del personal sanitario trabaja *24 horas al día los 365 días del año* para atender a toda la población, al 100%.

Y esto, atención, con la pirámide de población invertida, con pocos jóvenes en una sociedad envejecida y por tanto, con más problemas de salud.


Horas lectivas a la semana







Días lectivos al año







*Total días lectivos: 172*







Diciembre: 13 dias lectivos
Enero: 17 días lectivos
Abril: 13 días lectivos
Julio: 0 días
Agosto: 0 días


----------



## Rescatador (2 Ene 2023)

Daniel Arias-Aranda dijo:


> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*





Daniel Arias-Aranda dijo:


> Las constantes preguntas de los estudiantes en clase me obligaban a llevar la materia muy preparada. Yo ya tenía 25 años y no recuerdo estudiar más que entonces.



¿De qué puede dar lecciones alguien de 25 años?

Su trabajo ha consistido en prepararse clases y ya. Pero de aplicar fuera de la pizarra del aula lo que explica, no ha ejercido nunca.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (2 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si lo miro desde un punto egoista, cuando peor sea la formación de las nuevas generaciones mejor para mi carrera profesional.



En realidad tus jefes ya son de las nuevas generaciones. Eso significa que no sabrán valorarte.


----------



## ¿Qué? (2 Ene 2023)

Hacen bien en aprobarlos a todos. Al final el curro de verda se consigue con cursos y masters especificos de lo que vas a trabajar


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Ene 2023)

El texto va con 20 años de retraso. Ahí es nada.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (2 Ene 2023)

A que uni ha ido el gordo Ibai?
No hay más preguntas, señoría


----------



## Merrill (2 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Nos centramos en criticar a la juventud, el mismo autor de ese artículo se lamenta amargamente. Pero si esto ha llegado a este punto es porque la cosa ya venía así de antes [...]
> [...] entiendo que esto no tiene remedio y simplemente responde a ciclos históricos imposibles de evitar. El progresismo, yo pensaba que era la causa, pero me parece que solo es la consecuencia de los últimos estadios de descomposición de una sociedad.



Ingresé en la universidad en el 94/95. Tardé cinco minutos en darme cuenta de cómo eran las cosas y lo que cabía esperar, aunque desgraciadamente tardé bastante más en asumirlo y aún más en actuar en consecuencia. Todo lo que cuenta ese artículo ya se veía en esa época y al final entendí por qué un profesor del instituto nos decía siempre que en su época no hubiéramos pasado el corte ni uno, no ya para ir a la universidad sino para superar el Preu (el curso preuniversitario, anterior al COU).

Opino lo mismo, es una dinámica dentro de un ciclo histórico y no se puede evitar. Y suscribo lo del progresismo como consecuencia.


----------



## Nut (2 Ene 2023)

Rescatador dijo:


> ¿De qué puede dar lecciones alguien de 25 años?
> 
> Su trabajo ha consistido en prepararse clases y ya. Pero de aplicar fuera de la pizarra del aula lo que explica, no ha ejercido nunca.



En la Universidad/estudios superiores de NADA.

Que experiencia vital profesional tiene para transmitir.....?NINGUNA.

Es un funcionario de libro. No un profesional.

El mismo admite que tuvo que estudiar mucho siendo ya profesor. Es esperpentico!


----------



## rulifu (2 Ene 2023)

Aquí huele a jubilado que vota al pp


----------



## arandel (2 Ene 2023)

25 años de experiencia en la docencia ? que vas a enseñar si no tienes ni puta idea de la realidad que se vive a día de hoy.


----------



## Nut (2 Ene 2023)

Merrill dijo:


> Ingresé en la universidad en el 94/95. Tardé cinco minutos en darme cuenta de cómo eran las cosas y lo que cabía esperar, aunque desgraciadamente tardé bastante más en asumirlo y aún más en actuar en consecuencia. Todo lo que cuenta ese artículo ya se veía en esa época y al final entendí por qué un profesor del instituto nos decía siempre que en su época no hubiéramos pasado el corte ni uno, no ya para ir a la universidad sino para superar el Preu (el curso preuniversitario, anterior al COU).
> 
> Opino lo mismo, es una dinámica dentro de un ciclo histórico y no se puede evitar. Y suscribo lo del progresismo como consecuencia.



El 90% de lo que sabia cuando acabe la carrera ya lo sabia al pasar el COU.

Lo demás lo aprendí mas por mi interés -de haber tenido internet muchísimo mas- que por lo que me daban en clase. Y de las escasas y pauperrimas prácticas. Ahora me dicen y se que hacen mucha mas. Es lo único que vale en Veterinaria.

El resto llenarte la cabeza de una exagerada cantidad de materia el 98% que sólo te sirve para como mucho superar un examen.

De la que no te vas a acordar pasado unos meses días.

Los profesores universitarios deben de ser coordinadores/orientadores. de estudios. Maestros y investigadores de su especialidad. O profesionales con experiencia.

Hast el examen es prescindible. Es un instrumento para seleccionar funcionarios. Los inventores fueron los chinos para entar a trabajar en la corte/estado imperial.

Las Universidades hoy deben de ser como fueron en sus orígenes, de la Edad media.

Estas ya no valen.


----------



## porky pig (2 Ene 2023)

HDR dijo:


> El error no es casual, sino provocado intencionadamente. Queda muy bien hacerse el digno ahora, pero has colaborado a lo largo de las décadas, con tu voto "a los socialistas de antes".
> 
> 
> Requerimientos básicos para ser profesor eficaz en la Hespaña actual:
> ...



Y este es el mejor ejemplo de la basura que son los profesores.

Una auténtica rata comunista prorrusa kremlinita a muerte cibervoluntario de Moscú, un pedazo de cabrón asesino tarado está educando con poderes de destrucción a nuestros hijos. Este hijo de puta famoso por ser escoria nauseabunda es profesor. 

Esto es lo que son los profesores. Estas ratas inútiles miserables rojas criminales enfermos mentales como este repugnante @HDR al que en una sociedad sana ya lo habrían ahorcado o decapitado hace un año por todo lo que ha dicho en este foro a favor de la URSS.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Ene 2023)

Con 25 años y 0 décadas de experiencia en la privada en diverso puestos de responsabilidad hasta llegar a un puesto estratégico y chungo en el que se ha tirado unos cuántos años resolviendo 1001 problemas y situaciones en una empresa en que se jugaba mucho dinero, NO puede dar la asignatura de "Dirección estratégica en la empresa".

Hamijo, te quejas de que engañas a los alumnos, pero al primero al que engañaron fue a tí haciéndote creer que podías dar clase de esa asignatura en una universidad sin tener un currículu como el expuesto en el párrafo anterior.

Así que haznos un favor, puto rojo de mierda estómago agradecido y pégate un tiro en la cabeza.


----------



## Kapitoh (2 Ene 2023)

Mucho echar la culpa a los alumnos (que es verdad que cada vez son mas garrulos), pero no cuentan luego su parte de culpa. En mi epoca universitaria (2005-2011), era muy habitual que la gente tuviera que apuntarse a academias porque los profesores no se dignaban a explicar las cosas bien. Ibas a la academia y el profesor que estaba alli era un Dios comparado con el gitano que te daba las clases en la universidad, pero claro, este ultimo tenia su placita blindada y podia aparecer con apuntes amarillentos de la epoca franquista sin que se le cayera la cara de vergüenza. Tengo familiares que han estudiado despues que yo y me dijeron, literalmente, que las asignaturas de matematicas las habian aprendido mediante canales de youtube. En cualquier otra parte, ese profesor universitario estaria en la puta calle pero esto es España.


----------



## FatalFary (2 Ene 2023)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Mucho echar la culpa a los alumnos (que es verdad que cada vez son mas garrulos), pero no cuentan luego su parte de culpa. En mi epoca universitaria (2005-2011), era muy habitual que la gente tuviera que apuntarse a academias porque los profesores no se dignaban a explicar las cosas bien. Ibas a la academia y el profesor que estaba alli era un Dios comparado con el gitano que te daba las clases en la universidad, pero claro, este ultimo tenia su placita blindada y podia aparecer con apuntes amarillentos de la epoca franquista sin que se le cayera la cara de vergüenza. Tengo familiares que han estudiado despues que yo y me dijeron, literalmente, que las asignaturas de matematicas las habian aprendido mediante canales de youtube. En cualquier otra parte, ese profesor universitario estaria en la puta calle pero esto es España.



Efectivamente, es una mezcla de las dos cosas. La Universidad española es una gran mierda inútil, y el nuevo alumnado español es un inútil de mierda.

En mi época universitaria solo tuve que esperar a que entraran los de la LOGSE para que bajara el nivel de los exámenes en las asignaturas que se me resistían. Entonces es cuando me presentaba y conseguía aprobar. Llegué a aprobar un examen de Cálculo sin resolver bien del todo ni una integral (cuando eso antes era un puto cero), con eso lo digo todo.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (2 Ene 2023)

"¡_No comprendo que los alumnos no presten atención en unas clases en las que admito que reparto conocimientos obsoletos!, ¡putos móviles!"





_


----------



## FOYETE (2 Ene 2023)

Estás ciego si piensas que esto es por culpa de los alumnos. Así es como se quiere que sean. 

El sistema educativo lleva siendo un fracaso desde los 90. A partir de esa década a los alumnos se les enseña a aburrirse en clase y aprender a odiar el estudio. 
Pues claro que están deseando salir pitando de la clase, esforzarse más no sirve para nada.

Son el resultado perfecto para el Estado, perfectos funcionarios.


----------



## uncardiop (2 Ene 2023)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Lo leí esta tarde. No dice ninguna mentira.



no dice ninguna mentira... pero solo dice su verdad.

que los alumnos tienen la culpa???

en fin... se va leer el tocho su puta madre.


----------



## FOYETE (2 Ene 2023)

Los robots van a sustituir el 90% de los actuales puestos de trabajo en los próximos años.

Que profesiones tienen futuro? Si ahora las A. I. Son las que programan los nuevos ordenadores. Ni estudiar informática merece la pena.

Es mejor dar un cursillo de cualquier mierda antes que estudiar una carrera.


----------



## uncardiop (2 Ene 2023)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Perfectamente expuesto, la realidad del panorama Universitario actual en España, y rezo porque no en el resto de Europa.
> 
> Nos vienen años duros con la porquería de sociedad que nos viene en los próximos 20 años.



estese tranquilo que todo se va a arreglar con las hordas marronidas pagapensiones.


no se porque os pre ocupais tanto...



asi dios quiere (que occidente se suicide con tasas de natalidad ridiculas) ... es para bien... hay un mensaje en cada instante de la vida.


----------



## uncardiop (2 Ene 2023)

Octubrista dijo:


> En la quedada de este año de diciembre, un amigo y antiguo compañero de ingeniería que quedó como profesor, se despedía de nosotros, dejaba España, dejaba la docencia y se iba a trabajar a México ( y ocasionalmente EEUU), y nos comentaba lo mismo que este hilo.
> 
> Se supone que llegaban a esa ingeniería los estudiantes de mejores notas, y se da cuenta de que sufren graves carencias de matemáticas básicas, por no hablar de cuestiones de comportamiento y respeto básico.
> 
> Que empezó con muchas ganas de arreglar y superar problemas, y que decidió mover hilos y dejar totalmente la docencia.



tanta gloria lleve como docencia deja


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (2 Ene 2023)

Gorrión dijo:


> Repaso brutal a los profesores.



*pasionytinta.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/nietzsche-sobre-el-porvenir-de-la-educacion.pdf*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Ene 2023)

EL nivel es lamentable.


----------



## FOYETE (2 Ene 2023)

La culpa es de tu generación de mierda "OP" que habéis permitido esto, votando a los subnormales y permitiendo a la política hacer lo que han querido.

Y ahora vienes aquí de intelectual, criticando a las actuales generaciones. Eres un hipócrita y un mierdas. Un puto cobarde subnormal que no vale ni para autocriticarse.


----------



## Barrunto (2 Ene 2023)

Otro hilo de una historia falsa de bajada de nivel para goce de los 4 viejos del foro.

El supuesto profesor puede estar contento de que los alumnos no le metan una paliza por hacerles perder los mejores años de su vida escuchando sus gilipolleces desfasadas.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (2 Ene 2023)

Un país secuestrado, sin futuro, endeudado, etc. no necesita buenos universitarios para absolutamente nada que no sea el negocio de las universidades. Desde el momento en que exportas a la mayoría de profesionales que generas, ya sabes que el sistema es completamente inútil. 

Quizá después de las futuras guerras panchitomoras, y siempre que no se dependa de un _ente_ supranacional, vuelva a ser necesaria una educación de calidad que permita a los alumnos entrar a la universidad sabiendo leer y escribir sin grandes problemas.


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2023)

Lo que no explica porque su obsesión contra las pantallas, móviles ordenadores etc. Si tuviera un milígramo de cerebro grabaría las clases las subiría a youtube y dejaría de estar año tras año subido a la noria repitiendo contenido como un subnormal. Alguien ha visto que un profe de youtube repita una clase de verbos irregulares en inglés, no la graba y ahí se queda, no se repite contenido. Hay que meterse en las pantallas no salir de ellas.


----------



## Macabrón (2 Ene 2023)

Pues en un MBA que estoy haciendo nos están machacando. Uni pública


----------



## dfeka (2 Ene 2023)

No mientes


----------



## Eremita (2 Ene 2023)

La misma queja del profesorado: somos profes ultraprogres desde finales de los 70, una vez estuvimos bien seguros de que Franco estaba muerto y no iba a resucitar. Ahora no nos gustan los resultados de tanta progredumbre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Lapones? ¿Esquimales? ¿Hiperbóreos?



Por ejemplo Alemanes. Salen de la uni (no del FP, que esos son incluso mas cracks) habiendo usando metodología y herramientas que usamos en el mismo curro, así que apenas hay periodos de transición o adaptación.

Los españoles de antes al menos venían, si no con conocimientos prácticos con herramientas actuales, al menos con la teoría fuertísima. Ahora a menos que sea un tio muy top que se haya pegado ya años fuera no merece la pena ni llamarle para la entrevista.


----------



## uberales (2 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...



Así, lo suscribo en un 100%, vivido todo esto por mi padre, solo que con 10 años de antelación.


----------



## chameleon (2 Ene 2023)

Informática
Cuando las cárnicas están dando cursillos de 6 meses de Java a gente de letras y los colocan por el mismo salario que ingenieros que se han chupado 6 años es que algo no tiene sentido en la universidad


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Ene 2023)

Rescatador dijo:


>



Me ha recordado a los ejercicios de "team building" de las empresas. Ahora ya sé de donde los sacan.

Por cierto, LITERALMENTE eso he visto hacer a niños de guardería aqui en Alemania (tengo familiares nativos con crios pequeños). La que no sea profesora será "secretaria", que es la palabra tabú que no se puede usar en las empresas para puestos de trabajo de relleno cupoteriles.


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2023)

chameleon dijo:


> Informática
> Cuando las cárnicas están dando cursillos de 6 meses de Java a gente de letras y los colocan por el mismo salario que ingenieros que se han chupado 6 años es que algo no tiene sentido en la universidad




Si un informático no puede competir con un tío que haya hecho un curso de java de 6 meses creo que el problema no lo tiene la universidad.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (2 Ene 2023)

Cuando presentas un trabajazo que sabes bueno y te lo puntúan casi igual que una excrecencia infantiloide que da vergüenza ajena sabes que algo no anda bien en la universidad.


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Ene 2023)

Yo ya le he dicho a mi jefe que no contrato chavales, sólo valen uno de cada 5, el resto parecen niños de egb. No saben apenas de nada y encima te intentan tomar el pelo a la minima (minimos conocimientos teorico/prácticos, nulos valores morales).

Se creian que la LOGSE era una broma...pues ahora nos reimos todos.


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2023)

La universidad sirve para tener un título, qué pasa mucha gente va a a la universidad cuando su CI no da, por eso se ha bajado el nivel a la mitad que los años 90. Tener un título en este país te salva del trabajo "no cualificado" donde millones se matan para ser reponedor o cajero de super. Luego la gente se coloca según enchufes, contactos y lo de siempre. Pero vamos la universidad tendría que ser online o no ser. Lo de estar echándose cuescos delante de un gangoso que repite un temario eso es caduco y sin sentido.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (2 Ene 2023)

Tzadik dijo:


> Mucho exigir para luego sacar pringados matandose en entrevistas y oficinas por 1.500€ a tomar por culo de sus pueblos y compartiendo habitaciones.
> 
> 
> La universidad es una estafa, la gente ya lo usa como evento social, conocer gente, follar cada semana y porque quieren alargar lo máximo posible el entrar en el mercado laboral, que es patético. Pero tu como buen dinosaurio funcionariado estas totalmente desconectado del mundo real y esperar que la chavaleria se tome en serio tus clases.
> ...



tal cual


----------



## Descolonización de España (2 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> *¿Liderazgo, resiliencia, trabajo en grupo?*



Menudo cretino. Un tipo que habla de «resiliencia» (la palabrita de moda de todos los tontos) es, además de un gilipollas integral, alguien lobotomizado por el sistema. Con su puesto de catedrático, eso sí. Pero demuestra que su preparación resulta completamente inútil para comprender algo tan simple como que términos como «resiliencia» son palabras inventadas por el sistema para que la gente trague con todo.

Porque eso significa resiliencia, tragar con todo sin quejarse. ¿Eso es lo que enseñas en tus clases, a ser buenos y sumisos borregos esclavos sin capacidad crítica como tú? ¿Y te sorprende que tus clases sean un coñazo? Y luego encima le echa la culpa a sus alumnos de que el sistema educativo y sus clases son un fracaso. ¿Pero cómo puede exigir a los estudiantes motivación alguien que no tiene vocación por la enseñanza ni respeto por sus alumnos?


----------



## JyQ (2 Ene 2023)

*La universidad tal y como la conocemos está obsoleta. 

La educación del futuro serán cursos cortos y muy específicos, con el objetivo de dominar unas pocas cosas en un plazo corto de tiempo, cuya aplicación aportará mucho valor.*

La eficiencia de la educación.

Siento darle esta mala noticia al autor del artículo.

Antes tenía sentido, pero ahora... Me explico.

La universidad solo es una cadena de montaje que otorga un título que afirma que puedes comenzar a trabajar en un lugar donde "CONFÍEN" en que ese título te ha otorgado una base de conocimientos sobre la que comenzar a trabajar.

El problema es que diría que la universidad se está quedando obsoleto, y más si hablamos de la pública donde nada se renueva.

Cualquiera hoy puede acceder a todo el conocimiento desde internet de forma privada y es a lo que acude cualquier profesional cuando quiere sacar las castañas del fuego.

La calidad de las enseñanzas dependen de lo que pagues en gran medida, de forma privada quien está dispuesto a dejarse el dinero es porque de verdad está dispuesto a ir a por unos conocimientos muy específicos, sin la paja extra del currículo de un curso o carrera público que aburre a las vacas y no será necesario.

Cada día necesitamos actualizar más a menudo nuestros conocimientos para estar sobre la ola.

Y no hace falta irse a la universidad, incluso si eres albañil, te saldrán técnicas nuevas o materiales nuevos y tendrás que aprender, por eso ya no quedan artesanos y todo es cada vez más casa prefabricadas, la inmediatez hace que no existan profesionales que se tomen la molestia de formarse y practicar.

Si la universidad pública es un vestigio del pasado lo veremos dentro de unos años, si peta todo por la incompetencia de las nuevas generaciones quizás sí fue la causa, si no peta es que la universidad ya no sirve de mucho.

Y ya os digo, las empresas privadas seguirán funcionando y aportando soluciones, otra cosa es que los políticos sean unos jodones que frenen el crecimiento y la innovación, como siempre.

La educación del futuro serán cursos cortos y muy específicos, con el objetivo de dominar unas pocas cosas cuya aplicación servirá de mucho.


----------



## AlfredHard (2 Ene 2023)

Los alumnos son malos, en eso tienes razón pero ¿y los profesores? He estado años tirando el dinero porque era el único que estudiaba y mientras todo Dios se copiaba y los profesores no hacían NADA. Todo el puto examen con el portátil jugando al buscaminas o a saber que harían. Luego los catedráticos salvo honrosas excepciones son todos unos inútiles que se creen una eminencia y no enseñan nada. Se limitaban a leer las diapositivas y a hacer problemas fáciles en clase que ya los jodidos los ibas a hacer tú en el examen. Y ya por no hablar de las tutorías a esas que ibas y lo mismo te dejaban plantado que te llamaban subnormal o te soltaban cualquier tipo de improperio para que ni se te ocurriera volver más. La universidad se ha convertido en un ecosistema donde se alimenta la mediocridad. Luego toda la chusma o acaban de funcionarios o enchufados en algún departamento porque son lumpen dañado que no es capaz de soportar las hostias que da la vida en la empresa privada.


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2023)

A la universidad antes iba la gente sobre todo en carreras técnicas con un CI de 115 para adelante como viene en esta campana de Gauss.







Qué pasa que luego la universidad empezó a ofrecer estudios de FP como universitarios Magisterio, enfermería, trabajo social etc. que estos con tener un CI medio entre 85-100 podía optar a tener un carrera. Ahora se pretende que gente con un CI de 100 tengan carreras de ciencias o ingenierías cuando nunca en la historia optaron a ello. Que sí que conoces a gente memorizando exámenes y 10 horas de estudio diarias y se sacó peritos pues vale, pero eso no es lo normal. Se habla mucho de la universidad como concepto general pero las diferencias entre carreras son abismales.


----------



## JyQ (2 Ene 2023)

Sobre que los alumnos de hoy no valen para estudiar, ni para memorizar ni nada y los boomers eran capaz de memorizar enciclopedias.
Eso es falso, somos personas igualmente, con la misma mente y capacidad.
Un millón de años de evolución no va a cambiar en un par de generaciones.
La única diferencia es que las capacidades se aplican de forma distina.
Hacen 50 años las capacidades se aplicaban en forma de roca inmóvil, nada cambiaba con el tiempo.
Hoy día es justo lo contrario.
El cerebro humano se adaptar a todo eso y más.
Otra cosa son las ganas de cada uno.
Si queremos volver a la época inmóvil hay que parar la vida tal y como la conocemos y volver al estilo de vida que podrías llevar en la URSS o en la España de Franco, o a cualquier otro sistema pre o anticapitalista (vida con muchas menos opciones, seguramente con trabajos mucho más duros, pero más tranquila y segura gracias al estado).


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (2 Ene 2023)

El diagnóstico es más o menos correcto en cuanto al deterioro cognitivo y la infantilización generalizada. 

Ha visto el absurdo, sabe que ahí no puede hacer nada para cambiarlo y asume que no lo ha hecho, no es que se ha plantado en lo que cree correcto y al verse expedientado por ello, se ha buscado las habichuelas en otro sitio donde no se sintiera un inútil, miserable y estafador como describe. Que no es un profe ayudante recién carapadrizado con la placita en el aire, que es un académico consolidado posicionadito pata negra con contactos. El único epílogo digno y lógico a este texto es "y por esto que acabo de contar, presento mi renuncia, me voy a currar de consultor o formador al sector privado, emigro o me dedico a criar ocas en un pueblo de Cuenca, que os den a todos por el putísimo culo"

Ah, pero no, se está más cómodo con la placita, pues será que todos esos dilemas morales te importan una puta mierda y en realidad no son más que un entretenimiento intelectual, chismecitos de departamento, cotorreos baratos.


----------



## entropico (2 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> Si un informático no puede competir con un tío que haya hecho un curso de java de 6 meses creo que el problema no lo tiene la universidad.



O la empresa que contrata esa gente con bootcamps/java schools.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

... «considerando la posibilidad de articular el concepto de selección adversa con las bases teóricas de la economía de las organizaciones…» 

    

Otra canelada lo de que la chavaleria no puede producir este tipo de frases en sus trabajillos. Probablemente, y que?

Vamos a ver, yo en mi di malgaste casi 5 años de mi vida escribiendo una tesis doctoral que al final abandone para hacer cosas mas entretenidas (mucho mas entretenidas, en mi modesta opinion; no valgo para la cosa "académica" y fue un gravísimo error el meterme en aquella faena, una de las pocas cosas de las que me arrepiento en mi vida). De mi experiencia saque algunas conclusiones y alguna de ellas esta relacionada con este tipo de frases "brillantes":

1. no suelen querer decir nada relevante, son producto de esfuerzos inauditos de postureo;
2. cuando quieren decir algo, en un 90% de los casos, el contenido se podría producir de forma mucho mas sencilla y eficiente; de vuelta al postureo, se busca "oscuridad" como símbolo de inteligencia y conocimiento, cuando es todo lo contrario;
3. una cosa que me llama la atención es que las "instituciones" y sus representantes siempre aducen "principios económicos" en su actividad (mínimo esfuerzo, máximo beneficio) mientras que esas mismas instituciones y sus representantes no toleran que los individuos que caigan en sus manos usen esos mismos principios; en la practica, si la institución en cuestión garantizara que produciendo frases del pelo de "articular el concepto", el productor fuese a ganar 15k netos mensuales hasta el final de sus días, el esfuerzo previo a exigir bien podría ser proporcional; para ganar 1500, en España, ahora mismo, solo hace falta poner producto en balda o pasar las oposiciones a madero, por tanto que "articule" su puta madre...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Vamos a ver, canelos...  estos días, por desgracias de la vida, he tenido que relacionarme con uno de esos recruiters que andan sueltos por ahi; bujarra 100%, trabajando en proyectos, medio año en Londres, medio año tocándose la higa en algún rincón del mundo...
> 
> Ese tío no contrata en base a ningún esfuerzo ni en base a ninguna talento. Este tío parte de un sesgo brutal que le lleva a contratar a maricones y conejas mayoritariamente y luego busca encaje en la "cultura de la empresa", lo que básicamente supone contratar solo a menores de 35 palos, con cierta estética y cierto comportamiento (el famoso "self-entitlement" de millennials y zoomers, que van por el mundo presentándose como "fabulosos" aunque no sepan ni guardar una excel con cambios).
> 
> A partir de ahi, cualquier opinion sobre lo que haya en la universidad es irrelevante, porque al final del día el 90% de la gente estudia en la universidad para luego ajustarse al remo. Y el remo hoy en día es lo descrito mas arriba...



No escribas textos tan sarcastico-satiricos macho que luego la gente no se cree lo sustancial por mas cierto que sea. Es que lo releo y me descojono, porque si cambias a la libelula-loca por una feminazi te sale la hermana de mi cuñada que se dedica a eso y es 100% tal cual. Va de Carrie Bradshaw recruitiers por la vida, residuos humanos a la enesima potencia. Se cree la hostia por ser abogada y estar en ese departamento jugando a ser dios con la vida ajena.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (2 Ene 2023)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Y añado: lo de los alumnos chinos clama al cielo. Nadie sabe cómo es posible que aprueben cuando es que NO SABEN español alguno. Pero cero. Ya en mis tiempos había grupitos de chinos que no se relacionaban con nadie, no hablaban una gota de español y mágicamente aprobaban.



Convenios del área de relaciones internacionales: "te despacho xx matrículas a cojón de mico al año y te bajo la exigencia para los chavales". El canteo máximo es cuando los cuelan de 10 en 10 en máster recién creado que de otro modo no se podría impartir, recuerdo un caso muy chocante de algo así como 12 chinos, 2 españoles y un francés cursando un máster de no sé qué chorrada de comunicación que justo salía ese año.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> El diagnóstico es más o menos correcto en cuanto al deterioro cognitivo y la infantilización generalizada.
> 
> Ha visto el absurdo, sabe que ahí no puede hacer nada para cambiarlo y asume que no lo ha hecho, no es que se ha plantado en lo que cree correcto y al verse expedientado por ello, se ha buscado las habichuelas en otro sitio donde no se sintiera un inútil, miserable y estafador como describe. Que no es un profe ayudante recién carapadrizado con la placita en el aire, que es un académico consolidado posicionadito pata negra con contactos. El único epílogo digno y lógico a este texto es "y por esto que acabo de contar, presento mi renuncia, me voy a currar de consultor o formador al sector privado, emigro o me dedico a criar ocas en un pueblo de Cuenca, que os den a todos por el putísimo culo"
> 
> Ah, pero no, se está más cómodo con la placita, pues será que todos esos dilemas morales te importan una puta mierda y en realidad no son más que un entretenimiento intelectual, chismecitos de departamento, cotorreos baratos.





La placita no la suelta ni aunque lo condenen a dar clases a chinos que no saben ni español ni ingles...

Lo que he escrito lo ha hecho por postureo y por llamar algo la atención, no porque en realidad le importe el asunto. Eso de ir de "académico ofendido por la situación" es otra moda, ir de puto patricio educativo, mas para resaltar su propia valía que el bajo nivel de sus estudiantes.


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2023)

entropico dijo:


> O la empresa que contrata esa gente con bootcamps/java schools.



Porque esos puestos no se necesita tener la licenciatura ni en la mayoría de puestos en España que los cubre un licenciado. Esto es como profe de bachillerato se necesita ser licenciado en matemáticas, físicas o lo que sea pues no, porque en la mayor parte del mundo tampo lo exigen, aquí los títulos sirven para colocarse, no trabajar realmente de ello.

Mira la generación langosta la mayoría con un nivel de 4º de EGB se colocaron todos y la mayoría en puestos de FP. Vivimos en una burbuja educativa gigantesca cuando antes era quieres aprender y trabajar a la vez y con eso se te forma todo el mundo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Ene 2023)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Cuando presentas un trabajazo que sabes bueno y te lo puntúan casi igual que una excrecencia infantiloide que da vergüenza ajena sabes que algo no anda bien en la universidad.



No te preocupes por la puntuación en la universidad; preocúpate por mostrar ese trabajo en una entrevista laboral, donde sabrán verlo. Sobre todo tu metodología.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La placita no la suelta ni aunque lo condenen a dar clases a chinos que no saben ni español ni ingles...
> 
> Lo que he escrito lo ha hecho por postureo y por llamar algo la atención, no porque en realidad le importe el asunto. Eso de ir de "académico ofendido por la situación" es otra moda, ir de puto patricio educativo, mas para resaltar su propia valía que el bajo nivel de sus estudiantes.



Y ojo este esta en economia que a las malas insercion laboral tienes...
Un profesor de periodismo que entra el primer dia y sabe que el 90% de los que estan en clase son carne de paro si o si en que cojones piensa?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No escribas textos tan sarcastico-satiricos macho que luego la gente no se cree lo sustancial por mas cierto que sea. Es que lo releo y me descojono, porque si cambias a la libelula-loca por una feminazi te sale la hermana de mi cuñada que se dedica a eso y es 100% tal cual. Va de Carrie Bradshaw recruitiers por la vida, residuos humanos a la enesima potencia. Se cree la hostia por ser abogada y estar en ese departamento jugando a ser dios con la vida ajena.



Es que no es un texto sarcástico-satírico. Ese es el problema. Lo que he descrito es la realidad, 100% reality, que diría Zugasti...

Lo acojonante es que el tío te cuenta lo de contratar bujarras y conejas como si fuese una obligación moral del universo, sin mas. Supongo que rascando un poco saldrían conceptos como empatía, capacidad para trabajar en equipo, etc. Ojo, que esto conlleva otros 2 problemas: 1. tener ganas de rascar 2. que todo eso es mentira: el trabajar en un entorno de bujarras y conejas es peor que estar en la guerra de trincheras de Bajmut. Pero les hemos dejado ganar esa posición y ya no hay huevos de hacer nada al respecto.

Estamos hablando de gente que tira a la basura currículos de gente de 36 palos porque si...  no encajan. Y te lo cuenta con la cabeza alta, teniendo 39 palos el amigo.


----------



## DejarDeRemar.com (2 Ene 2023)

Maravilloso +10000

Desgraciadamente iremos a peor, solo hay que ver observar a los niños de los coles y a sus padres....

Suerte y ánimo.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Rescatador dijo:


> A cambio de euros, títulos universitarios a tutiplén para chinos que no hablan español
> 
> 
> La comunidad china crece rápidamente en las aulas. Sucede entre fuertes críticas de alumnos y docentes por la inadaptación de la universidad a una nueva realidad que causa muchos problemas
> ...



Por Dios del Amor Hermoso.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Y ojo este esta en economia que a las malas insercion laboral tienes...
> Un profesor de periodismo que entra el primer dia y sabe que el 90% de los que estan en clase son carne de paro si o si en que cojones piensa?



En ver cuantas alumnas follables hay en clase. 

Yo he impartido clases en universidad y es lo que hay. El primer curso te lo tomas con entusiasmo y tal. Luego ya ves que es una perdida de tiempo y empiezas a buscar alicientes externos al asunto. En mi caso, pelearme con los 2-3 chuloputas de la clase y luego ver que tal andaban de tetas las tías, calculando posibilidades de picarmelas y que podría pasar en caso de que saltase el escandalo.

Mi consejo en caso de que alguien este en esa posición: el día que te des cuenta de que te la pela que salte el escandalo, ese día hay que mandar un correo electrónico diciendo que por motivos personales no puedes seguir dando clases. Luego desapareces. No hacerlo es entrar en una espiral autodestructiva casi segura...


----------



## Remero premium (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ojo, que el pavo "exige" que los alumnos sepan editar y formatear un texto en Word (eso también lo he notado yo, la juventud no tiene ni puta idea de "sacar un texto limpio" porque eso es de boomers; ellos son "creativos") y el repite 3 veces lo de su doctorado en Linkedin... Otro fenómeno
> 
> Otro que probablemente tenga vocación frustrada de figura del toreo...
> 
> ...



Muy pocos años en empresa privada y lo del parque tecnólogico de Granada tiene pinta de ser público. Típico vago que no quiere remar y se mete a profesor. Se le tendría que quitar la plaza (a éste y bastantes profesores universitarios), que pillen el remo en la privadad, empezando desde abajo y cuando estén trabajados que entren a ser profesor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

La clave está en la motivación.

Por ejemplo este YouTuber que despotrica contra la universidad, Y hace unos magníficos vídeos, siendo tan joven, que atraen millones de visitas.














Cambiar de carrera, ser Youtuber y mucho mas: Conociendo a Ignacio Ramírez - Entre Estudiantes - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Entre Estudiantes gratis. En este episodio entevisto a Ignacio Ramírez, estudiante de economía y creador de Ram Talks, canal de Youtube con más de 30.000 suscriptores. Habla... Programa: Entre Estudiantes. Canal: juliopripa. Tiempo: 36:53 Subido 07/03 a las...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Palimpsesto. (2 Ene 2023)

Gran reflexión
Mi caso particular.
Estudie en la Politécnica de Madrid en los 90. Primero una ing técnica técnica y luego la superior. 3 años más curso de adaptación mas 3 años de superior. Cuarto ,quinto y sexto. Planes antiguos más proyectos. Total me pase 9 años. Digo esto para que sepais que sé de que hablo. ¿Valió la pena? Económicamente sí por estar en un sector muy bien pagado y más fuera de España. En cuanto a calidad de vida y años clavando el codo me cambiaría por un funcivago sin duda.
Acabe mis estudios en el 1999. Pero hacia dos años que ya estaban introduciendo la puta mierda de planes y el bajon en calidad notaba en la gente que entraba y como iban subiendo cursos. Ya no había nada difícil.
Como muestra compañeros de la ing técnica que tardaron 7 años en sacarse una carrera de tres, así como suena, se pasaban a la superior completando sólo 2 cursos EN DOS AÑOS!!! 
Luego he tenido auténticos mastuerzos como compañeros de curro que se sacaron la superior sin dar palo. Eso en 2017 o así

Lo que cuenta este hombre es la auténtica realidad, y a esto nos ha llevado 45 años de socialismo y demolición del orden que habia antes de 1978. Seguramente el op vota socialismo.

Pero esta decadencia se aprecia también a nivel directivo y de management. La cantidad de niñatos engreidos entre 35 y 45 años que han llegado a puestos de decisión es brutal. Cayetanos y Cayetanas empoderadas sin ningun valor, educación, saber estar, expresión verbal o escrita, etc.

Conclusion empresas que iban como un reloj hace 18 años están ahora en concurso de acreedores o desaparecidas.

Todo se ajusta a la decadencia de un país.


----------



## Elforero2000 (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> En ver cuantas alumnas follables hay en clase.
> 
> Yo he impartido clases en universidad y es lo que hay. El primer curso te lo tomas con entusiasmo y tal. Luego ya ves que es una perdida de tiempo y empiezas a buscar alicientes externos al asunto. En mi caso, pelearme con los 2-3 chuloputas de la clase y luego ver que tal andaban de tetas las tías, calculando posibilidades de picarmelas y que podría pasar en caso de que saltase el escandalo.
> 
> Mi consejo en caso de que alguien este en esa posición: el día que te des cuenta de que te la pela que salte el escandalo, ese día hay que mandar un correo electrónico diciendo que por motivos personales no puedes seguir dando clases. Luego desapareces. No hacerlo es entrar en una espiral autodestructiva casi segura...



Y qué tal? Había alguna tetona?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Remero premium dijo:


> Muy pocos años en empresa privada y lo del parque tecnólogico de Granada tiene pinta de ser público. Típico vago que no quiere remar y se mete a profesor. Se le tendría que quitar la plaza (a éste y bastantes profesores universitarios), que pillen el remo en la privadad, empezando desde abajo y cuando estén trabajados que entren a ser profesor.



Lo del parque tecnológico de Granada es un chiringuito.

Como ya se ha comentado, ante semejante texto, ante tamaña insatisfacción, solo hay una breve respuesta: "usa tus extraordinarias capacidades en otra parte, bro". Sin mas... Seguro que hay hostias por contratarlo en algún MBA de universidad Ivy en EEUU, ya que parece que estudio COU en aquel pais.


----------



## Burrocracia (2 Ene 2023)

E mis tiempos esto no pasaba ....1967:


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (2 Ene 2023)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice el mensaje. Salvo que la universidad privada lo esta haciendo mejor que la pública. La gran mayoría de las universidades privadas son estercoleros intelectuales.

Y la critica sólo menciona a los alumnos. Olvidando que los profesores españoles se acomodan y olvidan investigar dentro de su especialidad. Y el que lo hace...`publica siempre en los mismos sitios.

Me gustaría que echaran un ojo al CV del profesor...casi sin experiencia internacional, demasiados años en la misma Universidad. No puedo decir que sea un expediente brillante...


----------



## Remero premium (2 Ene 2023)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Gran reflexión
> Mi caso particular.
> Estudie en la Politécnica de Madrid en los 90. Primero una ing técnica técnica y luego la superior. 3 años más curso de adaptación mas 3 años de superior. Cuarto ,quinto y sexto. Planes antiguos más proyectos. Total me pase 9 años. Digo esto para que sepais que sé de que hablo. ¿Valió la pena? Económicamente sí por estar en un sector muy bien pagado y más fuera de España. En cuanto a calidad de vida y años clavando el codo me cambiaría por un funcivago sin duda.
> Acabe mis estudios en el 1999. Pero hacia dos años que ya estaban introduciendo la puta mierda de planes y el bajon en calidad notaba en la gente que entraba y como iban subiendo cursos. Ya no había nada difícil.
> ...



A día de hoy, la gente de puestos directivos suelen tener contactos o son gente que tiene habilidad social, creando sentimientos de deuda, camelándose a jefes superiores, etc...hay exceso de ingenieros y el país no crece.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Elforero2000 dijo:


> Y qué tal? Había alguna tetona?



Había de todos los tamaños    de ahi lo de la espiral autodestructiva.

En su día cazaron a un alemán solicitando mamadas a un par de alumnas para mejorarles la nota. Todo en plan buen rollito y yendo de amigo del alumnado. Se monto un pollo de la hostia. Yo ya venia escarmentado de mi experiencia durante el amago de doctorado (me quitaron el sillón que tenia en la oficina porque un par de conejas de la facultad la tomaron conmigo y empezaron a correr el bulo de que empujaba con alumnas en ese sillón  lo cual NO era cierto), así que andaba con 10 pares de ojos y oídos...

En cualquier caso, en 4 cursos escolares cayeron 3 y joder, te da mucha vidilla  entre el estresazo de que salte el escandalo y el subidón de estar pintxandote a una tia de 20-21 palos que cree que eres una puta luminaria, un mentor, blablablabla...

Después de todo aquello (doctorado + clases) ya decidí que lo de la universidad definitivamente no era lo mío y escape para siempre. Es un mundillo MUY angustioso, muy claustrofóbico, te levantas por la mañana cuando toca dar clase y ya estas con ansiedad y mala hostia...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> En ver cuantas alumnas follables hay en clase.
> 
> Yo he impartido clases en universidad y es lo que hay. El primer curso te lo tomas con entusiasmo y tal. Luego ya ves que es una perdida de tiempo y empiezas a buscar alicientes externos al asunto. En mi caso, pelearme con los 2-3 chuloputas de la clase y luego ver que tal andaban de tetas las tías, calculando posibilidades de picarmelas y que podría pasar en caso de que saltase el escandalo.
> 
> Mi consejo en caso de que alguien este en esa posición: el día que te des cuenta de que te la pela que salte el escandalo, ese día hay que mandar un correo electrónico diciendo que por motivos personales no puedes seguir dando clases. Luego desapareces. No hacerlo es entrar en una espiral autodestructiva casi segura...



Correcto. Este sabe de lo que habla


----------



## Magnum Ho (2 Ene 2023)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pues prefiero esto a lo que pasaba en mi epoca, que de 90 alumnos aprobaban 5...



Eso sigue pasando (ingeniero inside). Os han engañado con que ahora está todo tirado y lo cierto es que los libros y los exámenes que consultamos tienen 20-30 años. Y eso sí que es preocupante, que en una ingeniería sigas dando lo mismo que hace 20 años con lo que cambia el mundo.

El tío del artículo es un ególatra paleto. Suficiente que le dejan engañar a cientos de jóvenes al año con la mierda de la universidad como para que encima se queje, suena a típico amargado que quiere que sus alumnos vivan única y exclusivamente para la carrera, y todo para acabar cobrando 1300€/mes... Que le den por culo.


----------



## Gnomo (2 Ene 2023)

"_*no busques la solución en el estado*_" pero este señor bien que se hizo funcionario


----------



## Elforero2000 (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Había de todos los tamaños    de ahi lo de la espiral autodestructiva.
> 
> En su día cazaron a un alemán solicitando mamadas a un par de alumnas para mejorarles la nota. Todo en plan buen rollito y yendo de amigo del alumnado. Se monto un pollo de la hostia. Yo ya venia escarmentado de mi experiencia durante el amago de doctorado (me quitaron el sillón que tenia en la oficina porque un par de conejas de la facultad la tomaron conmigo y empezaron a correr el bulo de que empujaba con alumnas en ese sillón  lo cual NO era cierto), así que andaba con 10 pares de ojos y oídos...
> 
> ...



Nunca lo había visto de esa forma pero llevas razón. Aunque como dices, también ese estrés tiene el lado de la adrenalina que debe producir.

¿Y cuál fue las más buenorra/guapa que te tiraste? Cómo era?
¿Cuál fue la más buena/guapa que no te tiraste? 
¿Las mejores tetas que viste en las alumnas?

Gracias por responder, shur. Buen hilo


----------



## DVD1975 (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Había de todos los tamaños    de ahi lo de la espiral autodestructiva.
> 
> En su día cazaron a un alemán solicitando mamadas a un par de alumnas para mejorarles la nota. Todo en plan buen rollito y yendo de amigo del alumnado. Se monto un pollo de la hostia. Yo ya venia escarmentado de mi experiencia durante el amago de doctorado (me quitaron el sillón que tenia en la oficina porque un par de conejas de la facultad la tomaron conmigo y empezaron a correr el bulo de que empujaba con alumnas en ese sillón  lo cual NO era cierto), así que andaba con 10 pares de ojos y oídos...
> 
> ...



La hermana de una compi de insti en la uni se lío con un profe y se caso con el.
El tipo estaba casado tuvo hijos la ayudo en su carrera profesional.
Ahora es funci catedrática se divorciaron y ahora está casada con un empresario extranjero.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Mi recomendación ante la farsa de la universidad española y los másteres varios...

1. salir fuera a estudiar, en pais con universidad gratuita y en ingles, como Holanda o Suecia. Por mucho que nos cuenten, el nivel es muy gestionable. MUY MUY gestionable. Mucho trabajillo en grupo y mucho mamoneo; la universidad en el extranjero NO es mejor, simplemente va gente mas interesada, porque hay otras opciones; para que estudiar en la universidad alguna titulación de mierda cuando como paleta te levantas 3k napos y como soldador 4,5k? A la universidad van los mas talibanes y, como tales, se lo toman en serio.

2. darle duro a algún certificado profesional británico relacionado con los estudios, ya sea de contabilidad, de finanzas, etc; en general, un "licenciado" en contabilidad o finanzas se saca con la polla un ACCA o un CFA, todo el mundo piensa que son la bomba y ya esta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Ene 2023)

Sabes que es una mierda de texto cuando nombra a "Gregorio Peces Barba, un sozialijtah de berdah".

Os torean como quieren.


----------



## DVD1975 (2 Ene 2023)

Gnomo dijo:


> "_*no busques la solución en el estado*_" pero este señor si que se hizo funcionario



Pq ven que se les cae el chollo.
Todos los q dicen...
Hay q trabajar mas el 75 % son enchufados funcis etc.
Es como una ex amiga se quejaba de las ayudas a madres trabajadoras pq ella no ha podido tener hijos.
Pero si ella hubiera tenido hijos bien que no se quejaría.
Es gente que solo les gusta vivir bien ellos.
Vamos gente toxica y aprovechada.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Elforero2000 dijo:


> Nunca lo había visto de esa forma pero llevas razón. Aunque como dices, también ese estrés tiene el lado de la adrenalina que debe producir.
> 
> ¿Y cuál fue las más buenorra/guapa que te tiraste? Cómo era?
> ¿Cuál fue la más buena/guapa que no te tiraste?
> ...



     pajaro...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Ene 2023)

klopec dijo:


> Grotesco corporativismo que echa la culpa a los alumnos como en etapas anteriores a los padres para tapar la inutilidad del sistema educativo tan progresista como inútil para los alumnos como beneficioso a los parásitos de las "mareas verdes".
> 
> Nombrar al castuzo psocialista Peces Barba me ha echo recordar al partido al que perteneció y que es el absoluto responsable del hundimiento de la educación en España.
> 
> En resumen, otro rojo llorando como Boabdil por contemplar y disfrutar de la obra que han hecho los suyos. Y eso ni se puede olvidar ni se puede perdonar.



El primero que se entera, y es el mensaje 20


----------



## Elforero2000 (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> pajaro...



Jajaja me da curiosidad saber si alguno sí se ha pinchado a alguna de esas diosas tetonas que hay en la uni


----------



## perrasno (2 Ene 2023)

No le deis tantas vueltas. La gente antes también era subnormal, lo que pasa es que *hoy los tontos llegan más lejos*. Pasa (¡perdón! "sucede") lo mismo con la cultura de masas. Por eso los grados ya no valen nada, porque se los saca todo el mundo, y se inventaron los másteres. Ahora ya tienes que tener varios y hasta un doctorado, pero no vale en cualquier universidad, si te sacas el máster en una pública cualquiera vas a seguir repartiendo hamburguesas, tienes que ir a un prestigiosa, a poder ser en el extranjero. En resumen, que gracias a las políticas populistas de izquierdas van a seguir bajando el nivel educativo para dar títulos a todo el que quiera y que puedan sentirse realizados, pero los centros educativos de la élite seguirán siendo centros educativos de la élite.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

DVD1975 dijo:


> La hermana de una compi de insti en la uni se lío con un profe y se caso con el.
> El tipo estaba casado tuvo hijos la ayudo en su carrera profesional.
> Ahora es funci catedrática se divorciaron y ahora está casada con un empresario extranjero.



De eso tambien he visto.

Por alguna oscura razón, en la universidad de marras había (y hay) mucho docente alemán. 2 se liaron con estudiantas, las tías se curraron el master ya de mujeres casadas, luego treparon en la escala corporativa y una de ellas se busco a otro pavo que se mueve a nivel CEO en empresa con cierto empaque. En el otro caso, el alemán lleva mas cuernos que Abascal, lo cual me sorprende...

No se, eso de liarse con tías en posición "inferior" siempre les da pie para que cuando sacan la cabeza del agua gracias al "agraciado", vayan a hacer una perfecta liana. En la universidad se ve de forma muy clara. Pero es lo que hay. Es algo tan obvio como que en el futbol tocar el balón con la mano es falta. Al que no le guste, que juegue al rugby...


----------



## Shudra (2 Ene 2023)

Le doy la razón en algunas cosas y se la quito en otras.
-El nivel general de vocabulario es malo porque nadie lee. En España la gente joven no lee porque eso no da estatus social. El estatus lo dan el sexo y el dinero. Esos son los valores de la burguesía comercial imperante. No tiene que ver con los progres ni el PSOE. Así funciona el capitalismo. Yo era el único friki que leía con 15 años mientras los demás se desvirgaban en el botellón.
-Los trabajos al peso y el nivel del alumnado en lo académico es malo porque los temarios y el currículum de asignaturas es penoso. Asignaturas de relleno para dar trabajo a profesores pollaviejas que llevan 40 años viviendo de lo público y se pasean por los pasillos. Eso también cuenta. Por aprobar una tesis ante un tribunal politizado por el PSOE y el rector del PSOE no te convierte en buen profesor. Sólo acredita tu conocimiento de la materia. Hacer una tesis sobre el denario romano entre el año 79-112 no supone ser buen docente.
-El mercado es un ente abstracto que exigen profesionales YA. Es decir, que si se forman 500 ingenieros y sólo hay trabajo para 200, ¿Dónde van los otros? Tú no puedes "cargar partida" y volver atrás en la vida a tener 19 años y empezar de nuevo. El mercado capitalista exige que las personas sean máquinas que se adapten a la situación y se reinventen continuamente, pero tenemos vidas y somos de carne y hueso, envejecemos o enfermamos. Un tío de 45 tacos no puede volver a la uni, abandonar a la mujer y los hijos o pedir que en el curro le reduzcan al jornada seis horas menos, o decidir no pagar la hipoteca. La vida nos esclaviza y hay que estudiar de joven. Si las carreras no proporcionan un provenir es un fracaso del estado y de la sociedad española, mal articulada y sin interés por el porvenir del a gente joven mientras se sigan pagando (no sé cómo) las pensiones.
-No estoy de acuerdo en lo de las tecnologías. La mayoría de las carreras pueden ser online sin problema. La pandemia lo demostró. Lo que pasa es que los profesores y la universidad en su conjunto son un lobby muy fuerte con prestigio entre la izquierda política y decir que hay que echar a la puta calle al 90% del profesorado y que los alumnos estén en casa conectados por zoom es inasumible políticamente. Volvemos al asunto de las pensiones: todo el mundo sabe que el régimen está muerto y que no se pueden pagar, pero nadie va a sacrificar su carrera política para ponerle solución.
-La educación se trae de casa. Si los alumnos no prestan atención o se comportan como adolescentes es porque se ha derribado el patriarcado y la autoridad del padre. El padre es la figura de autoridad. Si en casa no hay autoridad no la va a haber en el instituto o la uni, lugares a los que nadie quiere ir realmente y a los que no irían si se pudiera ganar 6000 euros de barrendero. El comportamiento de los alumnos es culpa de sus familias, que ya no están sometidas a la autoridad del padre. La explosión del patriarcado a generado un tejido social igualitario y empobrecido, es decir, el sueño de los profesores universitarios: socialismo y mundo gris.
-Lo de los mediocres y los excelentes...hombre, si para aprobar una tesis tengo que elegir al tutor (con el que compadreo en las clases y del que me he hecho amigo) que me va a corregir el trabajo junto a un tribunal de tesis politizado de comisarios políticos del régimen me basta con fingir ser de izquierdas socialdemócrata para que me aprueben y conseguir placita. Se puede vivir de la universidad como funcijeta profesor titular si pasas por el aro. No hay oposiciones para trabajar de profesor de universidad como sí pasa en la secundaria/primaria, basta con que el tribunal te apruebe la tesis y a vivir.
En fin, que es mucho tema y paso de escribir la Biblia aquí. Pero es todo más complejo y miserable que lo que ha escrito este ahí. La educación está por los suelos porque no se percibe que estudiando te hagas rico. Eso es un fracaso del estado y del país. Se forma gente para largarse al extranjero. Los políticos prometen educación para que la calle no se caliente, pero las universidades son guarderías de mayores. Mientras estén ahí no están en la calle pidiendo otras cosas más importantes. Hace diez años el salario mínimo eran 672 pavos. España = Marruecos.
Y sigue y sigue...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Elforero2000 dijo:


> Jajaja me da curiosidad saber si alguno sí se ha pinchado a alguna de esas diosas tetonas que hay en la uni



Las mias todas eran de cuota tetrapléjica, tipo Echenique.


----------



## Remero premium (2 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> A la universidad antes iba la gente sobre todo en carreras técnicas con un CI de 115 para adelante como viene en esta campana de Gauss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entre los años 90 y el 2000-2005, se alcanzó el nivel más alto en la unviersidades españolas. En primero curso de industriales, entraban 400 y se quedaban con 100 alumnos en segundo. Teniendo en cuenta, que era gente con medias de selectividad de 6,5 para arriba. Algo parecido pasaba en caminos, etc...Antes de los años 80, estudiaba el hijo del caudillo y cuatro más, por lo tanto el nivel era más bajo para poder tener titulados y a partir del 2010, la universidad ha sido un cachondeo.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Lo de la enseñanza online...

En España, durante el Cobi, se hizo muchísimo online, incluyendo exámenes. Hubo incluso plataformas de estudiantes exigiendo la vuelta a lo presencial  de hecho, la estudiantada se quejaba de que con exámenes de 90 minutos en base a casos semi prácticos y de libro abierto "no podían demostrar TODO lo que sabían"  Hubo mucho alboroto con eso.

Así como el hombre español se merece a la mujer española y viceversa, el universitario español se merece la universidad española... y viceversa.

La universidad española no la han montado los aliens, sino españoles.


----------



## Burrocracia (2 Ene 2023)

perrasno dijo:


> No le deis tantas vueltas. La gente antes también era subnormal, lo que pasa es que *hoy los tontos llegan más lejos*. Pasa (¡perdón! "sucede") lo mismo con la cultura de masas. Por eso los grados ya no valen nada, porque se los saca todo el mundo, y se inventaron los másteres. Ahora ya tienes que tener varios y hasta un doctorado, pero no vale en cualquier universidad, si te sacas el máster en una pública cualquiera vas a seguir repartiendo hamburguesas, tienes que ir a un prestigiosa, a poder ser en el extranjero. En resumen, que gracias a las políticas populistas de izquierdas van a seguir bajando el nivel educativo para dar títulos a todo el que quiera y que puedan sentirse realizados, pero los centros educativos de la élite seguirán siendo centros educativos de la élite.



Es que en las prestigiosas del estranjero,no dan la caña que dan aquí a los alumnos ,pero los paletos sin experiencias personales tendréis a inventarios lo que realmente pasa .


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Los masteres en universidades privadas prestigiosas...

Conozco a una tia con MBA de ESADE (60k napos) y no se esta comiendo un mojón. Ojo, el truco esta en que se asume que los 60k te van a dar "acceso a", cuando la realidad es que porque tienes "acceso a", puedes venir con los 60k en la mano.

Eso si que es una estafa.


----------



## Burrocracia (2 Ene 2023)

En cualquier


Remero premium dijo:


> Entre los años 80-85 y el 2000-2005, se alcanzó el nivel más alto en la unviersidades españolas. En primero curso de industriales, entraban 400 y se quedaban con 100 alumnos en segundo. Teniendo en cuenta, que era gente con medias de selectividad de 6,5 para arriba. Algo parecido pasaba en caminos, etc...Antes de los años 80, estudiaba el hijo del caudillo y cuatro más, por lo tanto el nivel era más bajo para poder tener titulados y a partir del 2010, la universidad ha sido un cachondeo.



En cualquier época aunque fuese una de las buenas que mencionas siempre se escucha a los profesores y ex alumnos las mismas tonterías : "Es que ahora se lo regalan, es que ahora no dan anda , es que ahora no tienen motivación, es que ahora son tontos ..." 
Tenéis retraso profundo, esa es lo que pasa .Los que emitís esos mensajes y los que los reciben que dirán los mismo dentro de 20 años


----------



## perrasno (2 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Es que en las prestigiosas del estranjero,no dan la caña que dan aquí a los alumnos ,pero los paletos sin experiencias personales tendréis a inventarios lo que realmente pasa .



Vas a tener razón, en Harvard los cursos de español ya no son lo que eran.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Todo Dios sabe que en las universidades americanas de elite se entra bien siendo un monstruo (académico, deportivo), bien sobornando...

Y se soborna mucho y a lo grande.


----------



## elCañonero (2 Ene 2023)

Según él el problema son los alimnos que no escuchan, siiii yaa jajajaja puto boomer hijo de puta es para sacarle las entrañas


----------



## Magnum Ho (2 Ene 2023)

Remero premium dijo:


> Entre los años 90 y el 2000-2005, se alcanzó el nivel más alto en la unviersidades españolas. En primero curso de industriales, entraban 400 y se quedaban con 100 alumnos en segundo. Teniendo en cuenta, que era gente con medias de selectividad de 6,5 para arriba. Algo parecido pasaba en caminos, etc...Antes de los años 80, estudiaba el hijo del caudillo y cuatro más, por lo tanto el nivel era más bajo para poder tener titulados y a partir del 2010, la universidad ha sido un cachondeo.



CUÑAO. Profesores que llevan dando clases 40 años, libros y apuntes de 1990 en adelante (hasta del 82 he llegado a ver yo en telecomunicaciones), exámenes y ejercicios de hace doscientos años que te pasan otros alumnos porque el profesor no facilita nada... RESULTA QUE TODO ES IGUAL QUE ANTES PERO SEGÚN VOSOTROS AHORA APRUEBA CUALQUIERA Y SOMOS GILIPOLLAS, SOIS UNOS CANSINOS Y UNOS POLLAVIEJAS.


----------



## >zen< (2 Ene 2023)

Algol dijo:


> El tio reconoce que le pagan por engañar a los universitarios. Engañarlos con unos conocimientos que nunca van a utilizar porque esos trabajos en Spain no van a estar. ¿Empresas? ¿Qué empresas, hijo de puta? Aun puede dar gracias que algun alumno no le parta la cara por estafador.



Parece que tu compresión lectora.es deficiente, vuelve a leer el tocho lo mismo entiendes el porqué lo dice


----------



## Burrocracia (2 Ene 2023)

perrasno dijo:


> Vas a tener razón, en Harvard los cursos de español ya no son lo que eran.



Vale ,metiéndose con las faltas de ortografía hechos por una mierda de autocorrector,en vez de meterse con el contenido ,y sí las clases de español de Harvard o de cualquier univervidad anglo de prestigio (también en España ) son una mierda, o el alumno está motivadisimo y se busca la vida o poco aprende .Te puedo poner ejemplos,pero los paletos mirais el PIB per cápita y ya sacaís conclusiones para todo .


----------



## Burrocracia (2 Ene 2023)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> CUÑAO. Profesores que llevan dando clases 40 años, libros y apuntes de 1990 en adelante (hasta del 82 he llegado a ver yo en telecomunicaciones), exámenes y ejercicios de hace doscientos años que te pasan otros alumnos porque el profesor no facilita nada... RESULTA QUE TODO ES IGUAL QUE ANTES PERO SEGÚN VOSOTROS AHORA APRUEBA CUALQUIERA Y SOMOS GILIPOLLAS, SOIS UNOS CANSINOS Y UNOS POLLAVIEJAS.



Es que a ellos les decían exactamente lo mismo, lo peor es que los jóvenes de ahora cuñadearán en el futuro a la siguiente generación con las mismas chorradas.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (2 Ene 2023)

Octubrista dijo:


> En la quedada de este año de diciembre, un amigo y antiguo compañero de ingeniería que quedó como profesor, se despedía de nosotros, dejaba España, dejaba la docencia y se iba a trabajar a México ( y ocasionalmente EEUU), y nos comentaba lo mismo que este hilo.
> 
> Se supone que llegaban a esa ingeniería los estudiantes de mejores notas, y se da cuenta de que sufren graves carencias de matemáticas básicas, por no hablar de cuestiones de comportamiento y respeto básico.
> 
> Que empezó con muchas ganas de arreglar y superar problemas, y que decidió mover hilos y dejar totalmente la docencia.



Mi hermano empezó a dar clases de ingeniería hace ya 10 o 15 años y cuando puso en la pizarra una fórmula de una integral doble le preguntaron los alumnos qué eran esos churritos...


----------



## Progretón (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Menudo imbécil el que ha escrito esto.
> 
> De todos los que se dedican al mundo de la empresa/consultoría/etc, cuantos en España pasan de los 3k netos? Les decimos que van a ser el próximo amiguete de Perro-Antonio al que van a enchufar en Correos como presidente? O el próximo hijo de Botín?
> 
> ...



Iba a intentar razonar contigo pero lo voy a hacer por dos motivos. Uno, que estoy con el teléfono móvil; el otro que razonar con un imbécil es tan fructífero como arar el mar.

¿Nos dices con qué canal de YouTube, Twitch o similar te ganas la vida tan de puta madre?


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (2 Ene 2023)

Lo que no se debería consentir son los exámenes tipo test. Y que un profesor lleve en la misma universidad más de diez años...

Y un profesor universitario debe INVESTIGAR y PUBLICAR en revistas de referencia dentro de su especialidad. En España lo hacen muy pocos profesores. Es una de las muchas razones que explican la baja posición de las universidades españolas en los rankings internacionales.

Pero siempre es más cómodo echar la culpa al alumno...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Progretón dijo:


> Iba a intentar razonar contigo pero lo voy a hacer por dos motivos. Uno, que estoy con el teléfono móvil; el otro que razonar con un imbécil es tan fructífero como arar el mar.
> 
> ¿Nos dices con qué canal de YouTube, Twitch o similar te ganas la vida tan de puta madre?



La productora de contenido para Onlyfans en la que tu madre y tu parienta se encargan de las escenas de zoofilia me esta resultando una mina de oro...


----------



## bullish consensus (2 Ene 2023)

bueno pues nada, que deje el puesto y dado que él está superpreparadísimo le contratan enseguida en cuaquier empresa top. 
o quizá no?


----------



## frangelico (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> ... «considerando la posibilidad de articular el concepto de selección adversa con las bases teóricas de la economía de las organizaciones…»
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toda profesión es una conspiración contra los legos. El lenguaje es la clave para mantenerla.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Lo bueno de esto, es que el que es bueno lo es pese a todo.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Toda profesión es una conspiración contra los legos. El lenguaje es la clave para mantenerla.



Totalmente claro. El lenguaje como arma ofensiva y defensiva de posiciones de privilegio social.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Totalmente claro. El lenguaje como arma ofensiva y defensiva de posiciones de privilegio social.



Shibboleth.


----------



## Remero premium (2 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> En cualquier
> En cualquier época aunque fuese una de las buenas que mencionas siempre se escucha a los profesores y ex alumnos las mismas tonterías : "Es que ahora se lo regalan, es que ahora no dan anda , es que ahora no tienen motivación, es que ahora son tontos ..."
> Tenéis retraso profundo, esa es lo que pasa .Los que emitís esos mensajes y los que los reciben que dirán los mismo dentro de 20 años






Magnum Ho dijo:


> CUÑAO. Profesores que llevan dando clases 40 años, libros y apuntes de 1990 en adelante (hasta del 82 he llegado a ver yo en telecomunicaciones), exámenes y ejercicios de hace doscientos años que te pasan otros alumnos porque el profesor no facilita nada... RESULTA QUE TODO ES IGUAL QUE ANTES PERO SEGÚN VOSOTROS AHORA APRUEBA CUALQUIERA Y SOMOS GILIPOLLAS, SOIS UNOS CANSINOS Y UNOS POLLAVIEJAS.



Es la realidad. En los años 70 nacieron muchos niños y llegaron a la universidad en los 90. La competencia era dura y la plaza te la ganabas a pulso. Pilla exámenes de los años 90 y exámenes del 2018, no tienen comparación. Además, te lo jugabas todo en un examen, como mucho las prácticas contaban un 10%. Ahora hay trabajos, entrega de ejercicios, etc... lo sé, porque estuve de profe asociado en la uni.

La culpa no es de la gente joven. Antes se formaba a la gente para hacer crecer el país, ya que había unas necesidades, ahora mismo españa está decreciendo, por eso la formación de los universitarios es más relativa. Vas a costear la formación de un ingeniero durante 7 o 8 años en la universidad pública para que después se vaya a otro país?


----------



## JyQ (2 Ene 2023)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Lo que no se debería consentir son los exámenes tipo test. Y que un profesor lleve en la misma universidad más de diez años...
> 
> Y un profesor universitario debe INVESTIGAR y PUBLICAR en revistas de referencia dentro de su especialidad. En España lo hacen muy pocos profesores. Es una de las muchas razones que explican la baja posición de las universidades españolas en los rankings internacionales.
> 
> Pero siempre es más cómodo echar la culpa al alumno...



Todo obsoleto.

Publicar e investigar refritos y cosas inútiles, porque importa el número no la calidad o buscar verdaderas innovaciones.

Mientras tanto llega la empresa privada y les adelante por la derecha, bueno, hace ya muchos años que las innovaciones salen de la iniciativa privada y de la pública solo papers infumables de refritos.

El mundo es muy distinto, el estado ya no es la iniciativa de nada como antes por su falta de agilidad para solucionar cosas.

Es una ballena lenta y pesada con gente desmotivada que quiere cobrar su sueldo público hasta llegar a la jubilación.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (2 Ene 2023)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Cuando presentas un trabajazo que sabes bueno y te lo puntúan casi igual que una excrecencia infantiloide que da vergüenza ajena sabes que algo no anda bien en la universidad.



Cuántas veces me paso eso a mi.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Ene 2023)

mike17 dijo:


> Así es; conozco gente que termina Derecho Cum laudem; Master incluido. Y los contratos no sobrepasan los 900 euros. Con el paso de los años te estableces por tu cuenta o no llegas a los 1500. Hoy día la universidad y ciertas carreras como las económicas; no te garantizan cambiar de estatus social. Sanitarias y poco más.



No digo que 1000€ los ganes al empezar, pero antes, a poco que tenías unos años de experiencia ganabas el triple.
Todo el que recién sale es normal ganar 1000 netos pero luego ya no.


----------



## Magnum Ho (2 Ene 2023)

Remero premium dijo:


> Es la realidad. En los años 70 nacieron muchos niños y llegaron a la universidad en los 90. La competencia era dura y la plaza te la ganabas a pulso. Pilla exámenes de los años 90 y exámenes del 2018, no tienen comparación. Además, te lo jugabas todo en un examen, como mucho las prácticas contaban un 10%. Ahora hay trabajos, entrega de ejercicios, etc... lo sé, porque estuve de profe asociado en la uni.
> 
> La culpa no es de la gente joven. Antes se formaba a la gente para hacer crecer el país, ya que había unas necesidades, ahora mismo españa está decreciendo, por eso la formación de los universitarios es más relativa. Vas a costear la formación de un ingeniero durante 7 o 8 años en la universidad pública para que después se vaya a otro país o al paro?



Que eres un cuñado y punto. Prácticas sigue habiendo pero son inútiles, no te ayudan a aprobar, cuentan 10-20% como siempre dependiendo de la asignatura y encima no sirven de nada si no apruebas el examen final, así que es más carga de trabajo a cambio de ningún beneficio.

Y en muchas asignaturas no hay ni parciales, y en las que hay no suelen liberar materia. En fin, que os creéis que esto se ha convertido en Bellas Artes y lo único que hacéis es lo que llevan haciendo todas las generaciones a lo largo de la historia: criticar a los que vienen detrás.


----------



## Cognome (2 Ene 2023)

He aquí la profundidad, excelencia de razonamiento, léxico, escritura fluída y amena, utilización de verbos y bla, bla, exiges lo que tú no cumples. Nos levantamos dignos, y a sermonear.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ene 2023)

Deninguna parte dijo:


> Vaya ego gasta el personaje este por pertenecer a una institución "milenaria"



habla como si fuera un premio nobel catedratico por Heidelberg.. jaja y luego es un triste mierdas de la carlos III...pero obviamente algo de verdad dice.. en fin Ejpain , esto no es nuevo..


----------



## Progretón (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La productora de contenido para Onlyfans en la que tu madre y tu parienta se encargan de las escenas de zoofilia me esta resultando una mina de oro...



Duele el zasca, ¿no?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Progretón dijo:


> Duele el zasca, ¿no?



    no seas payaso... zasca, dice.


----------



## Progretón (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> no seas payaso... zasca, dice.



Zasca total. Imbécil que le dice a la chavalada que no estudie, que va a ser el próximo Ibai Llanos y que se derrumba ante una simple pregunta: "¿Con qué canal de YouTube te ganas la vida?"

Lo tuyo sí que es hacer el payaso.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Progretón dijo:


> Zasca total. Imbécil que le dice a la chavalada que no estudie, que va a ser el próximo Ibai Llanos y que se derrumba ante una simple pregunta: "¿Con qué canal de YouTube te ganas la vida?"
> 
> Lo tuyo sí que es hacer el payaso.



Eres subnormal profundo, bro...


----------



## Lounge Bar (2 Ene 2023)

Interesante hilo


----------



## Progretón (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Eres subnormal profundo, bro...



Zasca total. Imbécil que le dice a la chavalada que no estudie, que va a ser el próximo Ibai Llanos y que se derrumba ante una simple pregunta: "¿Con qué canal de YouTube te ganas la vida?"

Lo tuyo sí que es hacer el payaso.


----------



## Gubelkian (2 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...



Muy interesante la exposición.

Y ahora vamos a criticar al supermegaprofequetecagas:

Si a finales de los 90 tenias tan buenos alumnos ¿Por qué las folladas en las asignaturas eran brutales?

¿Por qué ahora salen más egresados en proporción si son tan malos?

¿o es que ahora apruebas a gente que habrías suspendido hace 20 años?

Si esto es así ¿cómo puedes mirarte al espejo todos los días? ¿Por qué exigías distinto entonces? ¿O es que simplemente haces lo que te ordenan porque no vales para otra cosa y si pierdes el curro no tienes donde caerte muerto?


----------



## perrasno (2 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Vale ,metiéndose con las faltas de ortografía hechos por una mierda de autocorrector,en vez de meterse con el contenido ,y sí las clases de español de Harvard o de cualquier univervidad anglo de prestigio (también en España ) son una mierda, o el alumno está motivadisimo y se busca la vida o poco aprende .Te puedo poner ejemplos,pero los paletos mirais el PIB per cápita y ya sacaís conclusiones para todo .



¿Con qué contenido quieres que me meta si no has hecho más que insultar y despreciar lo dicho por otros?


----------



## frangelico (2 Ene 2023)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Muy interesante la exposición.
> 
> Y ahora vamos a criticar al supermegaprofequetecagas:
> 
> ...



Un defecto enorme del sistema es usar las calificaciones nominales como filtro de acceso cuando deberían ser normalizadas. Ahora casi cualquiera tiene un 9 en selectividad, cifra que hace 30 años era la máxima nota de un distrito entero. Deberían normalizar las notas y ser un poco vigilantes con los centros (no es de recibo que los haya que sacan con media de sobresaliente al 50% o más de su alumnado), eso para empezar. Lo importante sería que entrase mucha menos gente a la universidad y para eso hacen falta filtros que se han ido suprimiendo con los años. Corregido ese fracaso en la secundaria lo siguiente podrían ser exámenes de ingreso serios, al menos para ciertas titulaciones. Y todo esto colisiona con la devoción española por la Santa Placita vitalicia y en continua expansión (quizá sería necesario cerrar un 30% de los centros universitarios del país, pero a ver quién se pone a ello).


----------



## Calahan (2 Ene 2023)

troll random dijo:


> Pues nada chavales. Nosotros aquí suspendiendo a todo Cristo y dándole el título a los 2-3 top solamente, y todos los puestos de trabajo donde se requiera cualificación y no haya españoles (que serán muchos puestos vacíos si suspenden a casi todos los chicos) que los cubran venezolanos e indios, que seguro que sus universidades tienen un nivelazo, no?



Que se prohíba la contratación de extranjeros.


----------



## Valorimaginario (2 Ene 2023)

Huele a masón hasta en Alcorcón.




Amerika dijo:


> No somos todos iguales. *Hay estudiantes con vocación e interés eclipsados por la mediocridad imperante. Centrémonos en ellos. *La universidad es para formar a las élites intelectuales. Antes de que me llaméis facha, esa frase es del insigne Gregorio Peces-Barba, mi rector cuando estudiaba en la Universidad Carlos III, padre de la Constitución y socialista de los de verdad (cómo han cambiado las cosas). La Formación Profesional forma grandes profesionales que no han de ser universitarios.



Las logias abriendo cuentas en Tiktok para no quedarse sin sus discípulos (subnormales) en 3, 2, 1 ...


----------



## Progretón (2 Ene 2023)

Tras el zasca monumental que le he dado al tal @Pelosi on Heat me mete en su _ignore_. Millenial blandengue cuyas costuras no aguantan ni una colleja.



> Pelosi on Heat dijo:
> 
> Menudo imbécil el que ha escrito esto.
> 
> ...





> Progretón dijo:
> 
> Iba a intentar razonar contigo pero lo voy a hacer por dos motivos. Uno, que estoy con el teléfono móvil; el otro que razonar con un imbécil es tan fructífero como arar el mar.
> 
> ¿Nos dices con qué canal de YouTube, Twitch o similar te ganas la vida tan de puta madre?



         

Esto de que un pedazo de mierda me meta en su _ignore_ es un duro varapalo. Voy al psiquiatra a que me recete algo, ¡jo que _depre_!


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Muy interesante la exposición.
> 
> Y ahora vamos a criticar al supermegaprofequetecagas:
> 
> ...



     muy jebi...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> habla como si fuera un premio nobel catedratico por Heidelberg.. jaja y luego es un triste mierdas de la carlos III...pero obviamente algo de verdad dice.. en fin Ejpain , esto no es nuevo..



¿Por qué entráis siempre en la descalificación personal en lugar de analizar lo que dice?


----------



## Deninguna parte (2 Ene 2023)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> habla como si fuera un premio nobel catedratico por Heidelberg.. jaja y luego es un triste mierdas de la carlos III...pero obviamente algo de verdad dice.. en fin Ejpain , esto no es nuevo..



Que la educación está siendo destruida deliberadamente para hacer a la masa todavía más borreguil no es ninguna novedad. 

Ahora bien, él es parte necesaria del sistema, además de que la educación debe reinventarse desde hace ya bastantes años, no es casualidad que gran cantidad de genios de la informática, por poner un ejemplo, no llegaron a acabar sus estudios.
Si a eso le sumas internet bien usado no tiene sentido esta institución, ha perdido su esencia de debate intelectual, desarrollar un nuevo pensamiento, nuevas ideas, y entender la realidad. Ahora nos encontramos que la universidad es todo lo contrario, un antiaprendizaje, en la que tu vas, te dan una charla, haces unos ejercicios de forma prácticamente automática y te vas.

Y esto ocurre porque nunca ha sido su intención la de enseñar, si no la de manipular a las nuevas generaciones, guiarlas hacia el terreno que ellos quieren, lleva siendo así desde por lo menos los últimos 50 años.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Por qué entráis siempre en la descalificación personal en lugar de analizar lo que dice?



pues porque conocemos el paño , no venimos de marte ... se dan las dos cosas , alumnos nulos y profesores prepotentes que tampoco saben /ni materia ni enseñar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Muy interesante la exposición.
> 
> Y ahora vamos a criticar al supermegaprofequetecagas:
> 
> ...



Por las preguntas que haces está claro que ni has leído el tocho.

No dice que los de los 90 fueran buenos, dice que eran mejores que los de ahora. Había folladas brutales, pero al final licenciaban más de la mitad de los que entraban y si no era en una carrera era en otra, y desde luego, las folladas no eran en economía o ADE.

Ahora salen más porque los criterios y los contenidos se han relajado y si suspenden muchos tu departamento no recibe fondos y tú eres investigado.

Sí, hoy en día aprueba gente en la universidad que hace 30 años no habrían pasado del 1o de BUP.

Cumple los protocolos de la institución en la que está igual que tú le comes la polla a tu jefe en el trabajo si no quieres que te echen. No es él de modo individual quien debe luchar por eso, porque le echarán, es la suciedad quien debe exigir mejores instituciones y no regalar títulos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pues porque conocemos el paño , no venimos de marte ... se dan las dos cosas , alumnos nulos y profesores prepotentes que tampoco saben /ni materia ni enseñar



Todos sabemos lo que hay pero aquí hay una persona que está exponiendo el problema desde dentro y, en lugar de analizar lo que dice, nos dedicamos a insultarle. Me parece muy valiente que alguien lo haga, la mayoría no lo hace de forma pública, entre otras cosas porque sabe que va a pasar esto precisamente. Lo cómodo es llevártelo calentito y que le den a todo el mundo. Si se queja precisamente es porque le gustaría mejorar cosas.


----------



## Santiago4 (2 Ene 2023)

*Tema mítico* : - INFORME DE LA OCDE: un TITULO UNIVERSITARIO en ESPAÑA VALE MENOS que la E.S.O. en Paises Bajos o Japon


El informe es de hace 5 años, pero es interesante, podemos decir que si hace 5 años tenia razon, ahora la tiene mas que nunca. Viene a decir que un recien titulado universitario en España e Italia tiene menos capacidades que un chaval holandes o japones que acaba de terminar el instituto...




www.burbuja.info




P.D. : Te agradecería mucho que incluyeras este hilo en tu post inicial. Gracias Amerika



Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...



Tengo amigos docentes y me cuentan lo descrito en el artículo. Me aconsejan la privada.
Y dicen lo mismo que esperan que los nuevos médicos o ingenieros no suceda lo mismo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Un defecto enorme del sistema es usar las calificaciones nominales como filtro de acceso cuando deberían ser normalizadas. Ahora casi cualquiera tiene un 9 en selectividad, cifra que hace 30 años era la máxima nota de un distrito entero. Deberían normalizar las notas y ser un poco vigilantes con los centros (no es de recibo que los haya que sacan con media de sobresaliente al 50% o más de su alumnado), eso para empezar. Lo importante sería que entrase mucha menos gente a la universidad y para eso hacen falta filtros que se han ido suprimiendo con los años. Corregido ese fracaso en la secundaria lo siguiente podrían ser exámenes de ingreso serios, al menos para ciertas titulaciones. Y todo esto colisiona con la devoción española por la Santa Placita vitalicia y en continua expansión (quizá sería necesario cerrar un 30% de los centros universitarios del país, pero a ver quién se pone a ello).



Es decir, habría que volver mínimo al año 90 prelogse, y que con 14 años se estableciera el primer filtro, y una secundaria de 4 años donde quien quiera ir a la universidad saliera bien preparado, y que apruebe quien tenga que aprobar y no quien la administración diga que tiene que aprobar. Lo de los exámenes por titulación sería mucho lío si un alumno tiene que ir a 10 universidades a examinarse.


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2023)

Deninguna parte dijo:


> Que la educación está siendo destruida deliberadamente para hacer a la masa todavía más borreguil no es ninguna novedad.
> 
> Ahora bien, él es parte necesaria del sistema, además de que la educación debe reinventarse desde hace ya bastantes años, no es casualidad que gran cantidad de genios de la informática, por poner un ejemplo, no llegaron a acabar sus estudios.
> Si a eso le sumas internet bien usado no tiene sentido esta institución, ha perdido su esencia de debate intelectual, desarrollar un nuevo pensamiento, nuevas ideas, y entender la realidad. Ahora nos encontramos que la universidad es todo lo contrario, un antiaprendizaje, en la que tu vas, te dan una charla, haces unos ejercicios de forma prácticamente automática y te vas.
> ...




Hasta los años 80 quién iba a la universidad?, casi nadie eran hijos de posicionaditos. Cuánta gente era analfabeta en 1900? pues cerca del 80% de la población. Porque antes con no cagarse encima se trabajaba en cualquier cosa y ahora exigen título para TODO. Qué estamos un una burbuja educativa gigantesca es claro!
Y eso viene relacionado con el mundo laboral
Cuánta gente se dedicaba a la agricultura en 1900 pues el 80% como ahora se puede dar de comer a todo el mundo con el 2% de la población mundial. En la industria pasó lo mismo donde antes trabajaban 100 ahora con 10 te producen lo mismo si el sector educativo se ha agigantizado es porque se quiere que casi todo el mundo "trabaje" en el sector servicios sea subido a una noria repitiendo temarios como en la educación hasta la jubilación o ser tabulador manual en los juzgados.

Un dato la fuerza productiva privada ha perdido medio millón de remeros en estos años, ese medio millón de puestos han sido creados en el sector público.


----------



## JvB (2 Ene 2023)

Real .... lo importante es el papelito pero impedir que los jovenes piensen


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por las preguntas que haces está claro que ni has leído el tocho.
> 
> No dice que los de los 90 fueran buenos, dice que eran mejores que los de ahora. Había folladas brutales, pero al final licenciaban más de la mitad de los que entraban y si no era en una carrera era en otra, y desde luego, las folladas no eran en economía o ADE.
> 
> ...



Gubelkian ha leido el texto integramente y lo ha comprendido perfectamete.
Le esta dando la vuelta al calcetin.

Y es que el invierno demografico ha llegado a la universidad son pocos los nacionales, tienen que tirar de extranjeros y no de los mejores... o eso... o chapan el chiringo y el profesorazado se muere de hambre en la privada. Y no le falta razon el profesor esta aprobando porque no le queda mas cojones porque fuera de la universidad y del autobombo no sabe hacer nada util. Menos ponerse digno y asumir que es un perro del sistema, de traje y corbata si... pero un perro.

Y bueno no vamos a entrar a hablar del trafico de doctorados de las universidades sobretodo entre la panchitada. Que ese es otro capitulo. Es mas dificil sacarse la carrera que doctorarse, yo he corregido algunas tesis que son bochornantes, y me consta que algunos de esos ahora son profesores de universidad... alguno incluso rector, diputados en sus paises y gentes de esos formatos. Y os garantizo que son gente muy pero que muy normal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Santiago4 dijo:


> *Tema mítico* : - INFORME DE LA OCDE: un TITULO UNIVERSITARIO en ESPAÑA VALE MENOS que la E.S.O. en Paises Bajos o Japon
> 
> 
> El informe es de hace 5 años, pero es interesante, podemos decir que si hace 5 años tenia razon, ahora la tiene mas que nunca. Viene a decir que un recien titulado universitario en España e Italia tiene menos capacidades que un chaval holandes o japones que acaba de terminar el instituto...
> ...



Es que hemos llegado a ese punto. Hace 30 años la pública estaba muy por encima de la privada. Ahora no es que la privada esté por encima, pero te sacas el titulito en el mismo o menos tiempo y vas a aprender lo mismo.

Y en secundaria igual. Si yo tuviera hijos los llevaría a un privado de cabeza donde sé que van a poder aprender y no van a tener que aguantar estupideces todos los días.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

troll random dijo:


> Pues nada chavales. Nosotros aquí suspendiendo a todo Cristo y dándole el título a los 2-3 top solamente, y todos los puestos de trabajo donde se requiera cualificación y no haya españoles (que serán muchos puestos vacíos si suspenden a casi todos los chicos) que los cubran venezolanos e indios, que seguro que sus universidades tienen un nivelazo, no?



Igual nuestro sistema no requiere a tantos universitarios y la mitad de estos serían muy buenos con un CFGS y las empresas contratarían de verdad lo que necesitan.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Todos sabemos lo que hay pero aquí hay una persona que está exponiendo el problema desde dentro y, en lugar de analizar lo que dice, nos dedicamos a insultarle. Me parece muy valiente que alguien lo haga, la mayoría no lo hace de forma pública, entre otras cosas porque sabe que va a pasar esto precisamente. Lo cómodo es llevártelo calentito y que le den a todo el mundo. Si se queja precisamente es porque le gustaría mejorar cosas.



a mi me parece un soplagaitas muy engreido ademas es tambien NEUROLOGO parece ser ( pero algunas cosas son ciertas eso no quita )

*Eliminemos cualquier rastro de gadgets tecnológicos en la enseñanza* (lo que incluye ordenadores portátiles). Darle un Chromebook a un niño de 10 años es como darle una cuchilla de afeitar a un bebé. *SEÑORES TECNO-PROGRES LEAN ESTO POR FAVOR:* Cruzar un puente no te hace ingeniero de caminos, de la misma manera que tener un ordenador no te hace nativo digital. Mis alumnos no saben, en su mayoría, elaborar un _Excel_ o dar formato a un texto en _Word_. Las TICs a edades tempranas sólo sirven para distraer. La plasticidad neuronal se desarrolla con lápiz y papel, no con la dictadura de los teclados. 


pero jombre de dios engreido que estamos en el sxxi y son tios con pelos en los guevos ,. que si van a clase es por hacer la pelota o pillar algun atajo , que eso que cuentas lo lees hoy mejor explicado en cualquier sitio..que eres superfluo ..?que solo quieren el titulillo no saber ..pues tambien...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Ene 2023)

Joder es que os podia contar como varios amigos nos ibamos percutiendo a una y cada uno iba aportando trocitos a su tesis.
Y ni siquiera eramos de esa carrera. Uno profe de literatura, otro de informatica, de economia, de informatica... y le pusieron cum laude a la moza. Esa tesis paso por no menos de 20 manos... ahora es profesora de universidad. Asi esta el tema.
Ahhh el profe recomendo a la moza para el puesto.... ahora ella le llama todos los años para varios simposios como invitado estrella. Cada dos meses esta en la playa el cabron este... que me imagino que se la percutira tambien.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (2 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Joder es que os podia contar como varios amigos nos ibamos percutiendo a una y cada uno iba aportando trocitos a su tesis.
> Y ni siquiera eramos de esa carrera. Uno profe de literatura, otro de informatica, de economia, de informatica... y le pusieron cum laude a la moza. Esa tesis paso por no menos de 20 manos... ahora es profesora de universidad. Asi esta el tema.
> Ahhh el profe recomendo a la moza para el puesto.... ahora ella le llama todos los años para varios simposios como invitado estrella. Cada dos meses esta en la playa el cabron este... que me imagino que se la percutira tambien.



Si un famoso jorobado y sus amigos hablaran...su relato se quedaría corto, Sr. Lord en el Centeno.


----------



## Culozilla (2 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...




Como persona que ha estudiado dos carreras diferentes y en una universidad pública y otra privada, tengo un par de cosas que objetar y otras que puntualizar.

SÍ, los estudiantes cada vez son más incultos y tienen peor vocabulario. De esto me di cuenta en la primera que estudié por 2002, porque era habitual que mis compañeros y compañeras me rogasen estar en sus grupos cuando había que hacer alguna presentación de proyecto porque “hablas muy bien y usas palabras muy complicadas”. Faltas de ortografía brutales en trabajos y similares.

En la universidad pública no te regalaban nada. Si no ibas a clase directamente ibas al examen final porque existe algo llamado *Plan Bolonia*y que yo personalmente sufrí al romperme una pierna. Así que no entiendo de qué se queja este señor. seguramente en las privadas con hijos de papá no pasa o se perdona.

Respecto a lo de preguntar. Durante mi trayectoria como estudiante universitario me he topado con todo tipo de profesores: desde los que les encanta que les pregunten hasta los que directamente lo odian y lo dejan muy claro. Porque en la universidad hay una constante: un profesor eminencia por departamento rodeado de 3 o 4 parásitos que no soportan ni dar clase ni soportan a los alumnos. Hablo de gente que demuestran su desprecio más absoluto en tener que formar a esos ”niñatos de mierda” cómo si no les pagaran por eso.

Naturalmente, al profesor eminencia le encanta dar clases y que le pregunten, pero cuando llevas una dinámica en la que el resto del profesorado te hacen parecer gilipollas cada vez que tienes una duda, terminas pasando de preguntar a nadie.

¿Qué problema tiene este hombre con las nuevas tecnologías?

Mientras en la pública te exigían demostrar tus conocimientos mediante trabajos enciclopédicos, la universidad privada es otro rollo. Ahí van a saco: piden trabajos basados en proyectos y pobre de ti que te extiendas en los textos (máximo 3 hojas) porque encima te pillan manía por darles tanto trabajo a corregir. Pero, sí, el odio al alumno es el mismo. Especialmente entre los profesores asociados, que son la mayoría.

Ahora bien: tener una carrera universitaria a nivel laboral te abre más puerta. La gran mayoría de casos es lo que te permite subir de categoría. Y si tienes dos carreras, las de RR.HH ni se lo piensa: subes tú por delante de nadie más.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Ene 2023)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Si un famoso jorobado y sus amigos hablaran...su relato se quedaría corto, Sr. Lord en el Centeno.



Ahi tienes a la que se le perdio el movil.
Y a la Zanahoria con la que anda ahora...

Luego ves el harem que se ha montado en el puto Podclast y ves que su vida va a ser asi siempre.
Una bajada de cremallera en cuclillas vale mas que mil horas pelandose los codos.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (2 Ene 2023)

JyQ dijo:


> Todo obsoleto.
> 
> Publicar e investigar refritos y cosas inútiles, porque importa el número no la calidad o buscar verdaderas innovaciones.
> 
> ...



Que se publica mucho refrito es cierto. Pero hay revistas y revistas...y en las buenas no es fácil publicar.

El día en el que usted se entere que los grandes descubrimientos de la empresa privada son financiados y monitorizados desde el sector público...le va a dar un patatús.

El mundo de hoy es tan distinto que volvemos a...¡ la Edad Media! y uno de los requisitos es bajar el nivel de la enseñanza.


----------



## DVD1975 (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Los masteres en universidades privadas prestigiosas...
> 
> Conozco a una tia con MBA de ESADE (60k napos) y no se esta comiendo un mojón. Ojo, el truco esta en que se asume que los 60k te van a dar "acceso a", cuando la realidad es que porque tienes "acceso a", puedes venir con los 60k en la mano.
> 
> Eso si que es una estafa.



Yo di un curso en una uni privada y habia gente que se había gastado un paston con un MBA y luego reconocían que les había servido una mierda.
pq los puestos ya están dados.
Además para un obrero ganar 2.000 euros es bueno pero para algunos de mis compis sus padres ganaban eso y más y para ellos es como un fracaso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pues porque conocemos el paño , no venimos de marte ... se dan las dos cosas , alumnos nulos y profesores prepotentes que tampoco saben /ni materia ni enseñar



¿Todos los alumnos son nulos y todos los profesores son prepotentes?


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2023)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> a mi me parece un soplagaitas muy engreido ademas es tambien NEUROLOGO parece ser ( pero algunas cosas son ciertas eso no quita )
> 
> *Eliminemos cualquier rastro de gadgets tecnológicos en la enseñanza* (lo que incluye ordenadores portátiles). Darle un Chromebook a un niño de 10 años es como darle una cuchilla de afeitar a un bebé. *SEÑORES TECNO-PROGRES LEAN ESTO POR FAVOR:* Cruzar un puente no te hace ingeniero de caminos, de la misma manera que tener un ordenador no te hace nativo digital. Mis alumnos no saben, en su mayoría, elaborar un _Excel_ o dar formato a un texto en _Word_. Las TICs a edades tempranas sólo sirven para distraer. La plasticidad neuronal se desarrolla con lápiz y papel, no con la dictadura de los teclados.
> 
> ...




Pero porque te crees tú que con Bolonia se exigió la presencialidad obligatoria en clase, porque no iba nadie. Eso en la época que empezaba internet con 56 kb finales 90 principios 2000, como se adelantaron al tema. Hoy en día se quiere que el sector educativo absorba todo la mano de obra que no absorbe el sector primario ni secundario. Aquí la gente no pilla que el mundo educativo está muy relacionado con el mundo laboral.


----------



## DVD1975 (2 Ene 2023)

Shudra dijo:


> Le doy la razón en algunas cosas y se la quito en otras.
> -El nivel general de vocabulario es malo porque nadie lee. En España la gente joven no lee porque eso no da estatus social. El estatus lo dan el sexo y el dinero. Esos son los valores de la burguesía comercial imperante. No tiene que ver con los progres ni el PSOE. Así funciona el capitalismo. Yo era el único friki que leía con 15 años mientras los demás se desvirgaban en el botellón.
> -Los trabajos al peso y el nivel del alumnado en lo académico es malo porque los temarios y el currículum de asignaturas es penoso. Asignaturas de relleno para dar trabajo a profesores pollaviejas que llevan 40 años viviendo de lo público y se pasean por los pasillos. Eso también cuenta. Por aprobar una tesis ante un tribunal politizado por el PSOE y el rector del PSOE no te convierte en buen profesor. Sólo acredita tu conocimiento de la materia. Hacer una tesis sobre el denario romano entre el año 79-112 no supone ser buen docente.
> -El mercado es un ente abstracto que exigen profesionales YA. Es decir, que si se forman 500 ingenieros y sólo hay trabajo para 200, ¿Dónde van los otros? Tú no puedes "cargar partida" y volver atrás en la vida a tener 19 años y empezar de nuevo. El mercado capitalista exige que las personas sean máquinas que se adapten a la situación y se reinventen continuamente, pero tenemos vidas y somos de carne y hueso, envejecemos o enfermamos. Un tío de 45 tacos no puede volver a la uni, abandonar a la mujer y los hijos o pedir que en el curro le reduzcan al jornada seis horas menos, o decidir no pagar la hipoteca. La vida nos esclaviza y hay que estudiar de joven. Si las carreras no proporcionan un provenir es un fracaso del estado y de la sociedad española, mal articulada y sin interés por el porvenir del a gente joven mientras se sigan pagando (no sé cómo) las pensiones.
> ...



Un hombre o mujer de 45 años si puede estudiar y los médicos o abogados?.
El problema es que no compensa.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Lo del parque tecnológico de Granada es un chiringuito.
> 
> Como ya se ha comentado, ante semejante texto, ante tamaña insatisfacción, solo hay una breve respuesta: "usa tus extraordinarias capacidades en otra parte, bro". Sin mas... Seguro que hay hostias por contratarlo en algún MBA de universidad Ivy en EEUU, ya que parece que estudio COU en aquel pais.



Porque este tipo no intenta destruir nada. No me he leído ni siquiera el mensaje entero porque ya me sabía el resto. Es simplemente un desengañado. Conozco perfectamente los síntomas. Se dan en cualquier ámbito donde te encuentras atrapado en un sistema que realmente desprecias. No es algo privativo de la enseñanza. Lo veo en sanidad, en cualquier función o incluso empresa pública. 

Además soltar tan alegremente que a finales de los 90 la cosa estaba mucho mejor, es no haberse enterado de nada, que yo también he sido universitario. Ya en esa época se veía perfectamente donde iba todo esto.

Pero claro por entonces sería uno de los modernillos o progres que creía en el sistema. Le han hecho falta 20 años para darse cuenta de la clase de mierda que sembraron y abonaron. Ahora se lamenta de la basura en que se ha convertido todo, como si esto no se llevase avisando desde hace al menos 40 años. 

El fondo de todo el asunto es en realidad muy simple. Cuando en una sociedad impones el igualitarismo por encima de cualquier otra cosa. Cuando se penaliza y se banaliza la excepcionalidad o el esfuerzo, todo lo demás viene rodado. 

Hay ejemplos para aburrir. 

Para colmo en España se juntan varios problemas que por nuestra idiosincrasia parecen insolubles. Desde la titulitis, al desprecio por la FP que aún a día de hoy se considera para tontos o el mero hecho de que todo este politizado. Pero no solo en la enseñanza sino en cualquier otro ámbito profesional. La gente al final termina valorando lo que da realmente resultado.

Si resulta que como jefe de una especialidad médica en un servicio hospitalario no tienes al más respetado, al más prestigioso o con más curriculum sino al que lleva el carnet del partido en la boca, el más dócil, pelotas o engañabobos, la gente se da cuenta muy pronto de que es realmente lo que funciona. 

Tú has puesto un ejemplo muy claro. Tu conocido contrata gente por ser marica, joven o tener un determinado perfil ¿El que se lo haya currado o no cumpla con esos requisitos que es lo que percibe? Que simplemente ha tirado a la basura toda su vida. 

Pero esto no es una cuestión que tenga un único origen o fácil solución. Porque lo que falla al final no es la universidad que no es más que una pieza más que se ha jodido porque simplemente no funciona lo fundamental, el engranaje básico. 

Por eso estos lamentos no son más que desahogos momentáneos. Al final el tipo se dará cuenta de lo "positivo" que tiene todo este asunto. A alumnos menos exigentes y licenciaturas menos valoradas profesores menos dedicados. Es decir se puede pegar la vida padre si se lo propone. Y en ello estará supongo.

Somos un país esencialmente socialista, con todos los vicios del socialismo. Y esto no lo arregla ni una ley, ni dos, ni tres. Es más no estoy seguro que ni siquiera tenga arreglo. Muchas veces pienso que lo mejor sería suprimir por completo la universidad pública y dejar que la selva o una absoluta libertad para que todo evolucione de forma natural sea lo que se imponga, pero luego lo pienso y me doy cuenta que posiblemente iba a dar igual porque con estos mimbres no puede salir otro tipo de cesto.


----------



## DVD1975 (2 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Ahi tienes a la que se le perdio el movil.
> Y a la Zanahoria con la que anda ahora...
> 
> Luego ves el harem que se ha montado en el puto Podclast y ves que su vida va a ser asi siempre.
> Una bajada de cremallera en cuclillas vale mas que mil horas pelandose los codos.



Irene montero es una encubridora de una maltratador pq lo de la mora y su pareja es un acoso sexual y maltrato.
Que no quita que la mora y su novio no tienen dignidad y el novio prostituyó a la mora por un puesto.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (2 Ene 2023)

Conozco a un tipo que lleva impartiendo clases en la universidad desde hace más de 20 años. Dice que desde entonces (entro allá por el año 2000 o 2001) el nivel no ha parado de bajar, que tiene que hacer filigranas para aprobar a un número mínimo de gente, y que algunos muestran algo de interés pero que su capacidad intelectual no da más de si.

Un alumno mediocre en los años 90 sería un lumbreras hoy si lo metes en cualquier clase.

A veces voy por la universidad donde estudié y da pena, está vacía, los alumnos se cuentan con los dedos de las manos.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Todos los alumnos son nulos y todos los profesores son prepotentes?



no , obviamente . hablamos de generalidades por simplificar ..digamos una mayoria...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Ene 2023)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Si un famoso jorobado y sus amigos hablaran...su relato se quedaría corto, Sr. Lord en el Centeno.



El famoso Jorobado quiere volver a la universidad por varias razones:

- Ya le tiene calado todo cristo.
- Sabe que no va a ser el proximo Gordo Ferrallas.
- Ser profe le da prestigio y acceso a chortinas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Ene 2023)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Irene montero es una encubridora de una maltratador pq lo de la mora y su pareja es un acoso sexual y maltrato.
> Que no quita que la mora y su novio no tienen dignidad y el novio prostituyó a la mora por un puesto.



Para mi la del movil es una agente de inteligencia de Jorge Javier del Desierto. Y eso justificaria muchas cosas que se han visto despues.


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2023)

Te digo lo que es la educación: *empleo muy bien pagado* y te lo digo con solo un ejemplo qué prefiere el estado poner un canal de youtube con profes de inglés que muchos son nativos bilingües o contratar decenas de miles de filológos de inglés que ni se acercan en didáctica a un profe youtuber.

La respuesta es clara contratar decenas de miles de filólogos que su alternativa laboral es freír hamburguesas.


----------



## Hellsing (2 Ene 2023)

Es profesor de ADE, no sé de qué se sorprende


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (2 Ene 2023)

Para la mierda que enseñan en la universidad y el coste que tiene, por mi que la hagan toda online y que los videos los grabe un actor, estilo los docus de ciencia de netflix para subnormales.
Los alumnos van y se esconden detrás de un laptop, para eso te quedas en casa y ves la clase en el ordenador.
El tio está dando la clave: si suspenden a casi todos, se reduce el presupuesto, luego levantan la mano.

Debería haber unos conocimientos básicos, y el que no los tenga no aprueba y punto. De los que empiezan, deberían aprobar un 30% la carrera.
Vas a contratar juniors y te das cuenta del bajón de nivel en los últimos 15 años.


----------



## Entrambos mares (2 Ene 2023)

Cualquiera que se apunte a un máster público concurrido sabe que la inflación de notas es real y es culpa directa del profesorado. Nada más que porque para inscribirte se valora el expediente y la media del mismo ha subido una barbaridad cuando se les observan carencias elevadas de expresión y comprensión. La media no puede ser el 8; por definición.

Así que sí, se ha bajado la calidad de la enseñanza.

También es cierto que no tienen npi de herramientas informáticas. Normal, a pesar de todo no saben maquetar un documento de texto y el excel ni les suena. Es que eso no lo usan y además es que ellos tampoco usan teclados ya. Son de pantalla táctil. Estos contenidos se tendrían que dar en el instituto junto con mecanografía.

Y motivación y tal no puedo juzgarla, aunque en dos años impartiendo en la universidad he visto más frustraciones acumuladas por malos profesores que otra cosa. En mis clases la gente ha estado generalmente motivada, se lo han pasado bien y han atendido. Y la última vez que estudié en la universidad acabé tarifando con un par de profesores.. alguno multipremiado. Es que no se les valora por la calidad de sus clases, sino por estar metidos en proyectos y en publicaciones. Un profesor universitario no tiene, ni se le valoran, competencias docentes.

El resto me parecen improperios fascistoides de catedrático frustrado. Con que le controlen la asistencia y los contenidos ya se ha ganado algo frente a mi época de estudiante, en la que hacían literalmente lo que les daba la gana sin consecuencia alguna. Y sí, yo también pienso que la evaluación continua es más fácil si no reciclas las herramientas de evaluación.

La desconexión de la universidad con la realidad es bastante elevada. Y es verdad que la ANECA retrasa todo una barbaridad. Antes no era mejor solo que antes uno sabía que la universidad era esfuerzo y trabajo y ahora la sociedad busca valores más humanos que poco o nada tienen que ver con el trabajo. Mediocridad a saco.


----------



## Gerión (2 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Porque este tipo no intenta destruir nada. No me he leído ni siquiera el mensaje entero porque ya me sabía el resto. Es simplemente un desengañado. Conozco perfectamente los síntomas. Se dan en cualquier ámbito donde te encuentras atrapado en un sistema que realmente desprecias. No es algo privativo de la enseñanza. Lo veo en sanidad, en cualquier función o incluso empresa pública.
> 
> Además soltar tan alegremente que a finales de los 90 la cosa estaba mucho mejor, es no haberse enterado de nada, que yo también he sido universitario. Ya en esa época se veía perfectamente donde iba todo esto.
> 
> ...



Es una descapitalización promovida y planeada, pero los afectados no saben ni por dónde les viene el aire. En todo entorno descapitalizado surgen conductas destructivas. Es por ello que el mayor triunfo, o único, es justamente la "salida física del sistema", es decir, el desplazamiento a los centros subordinantes (Estados Unidos), que son los primeros responsables de nuestra destrucción. Esta "solución" realimenta el problema. Estamos en una situación de subordinación colonial que compartimos con el resto del Tercer Mundo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Porque este tipo no intenta destruir nada. No me he leído ni siquiera el mensaje entero porque ya me sabía el resto. Es simplemente un desengañado. Conozco perfectamente los síntomas. Se dan en cualquier ámbito donde te encuentras atrapado en un sistema que realmente desprecias. No es algo privativo de la enseñanza. Lo veo en sanidad, en cualquier función o incluso empresa pública.
> 
> Además soltar tan alegremente que a finales de los 90 la cosa estaba mucho mejor, es no haberse enterado de nada, que yo también he sido universitario. Ya en esa época se veía perfectamente donde iba todo esto.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo, excepto esto:

*Por eso estos lamentos no son más que desahogos momentáneos. Al final el tipo se dará cuenta de lo "positivo" que tiene todo este asunto. A alumnos menos exigentes y licenciaturas menos valoradas profesores menos dedicados. Es decir se puede pegar la vida padre si se lo propone. Y en ello estará supongo.*

Si escribe ese tocho es precisamente porque a él SÍ le gustaría poder enseñar de verdad a alumnos que quieran aprender de verdad, sinó ni se molestaría en escribirlo y ya se estaría pegando la vida padre hace años. Le preocupa lo que ve y se da cuenta de que él solo no lo puede cambiar.


----------



## lapetus (2 Ene 2023)

La universidad es el nuevo instituto.
El instituto es el nuevo colegio.

Esos alumnos no saben hacer ni la O con un canuto, evidentemente no podrían sobrevivir en el mercado laboral tal cual salen. Pero ya da igual todo, porque en el NWO las grandes multinacionales son las únicas proveedoras de empleo, y te contratan sólo si eres diverso. Para el resto de la población, funcionariado si eres mujera, y el resto de autóctonos tendrán que tirar con UBIs para comer, pagar el móvil y comprar porros, como los niñatos de 15 años.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

Gerión dijo:


> Es una descapitalización promovida y planeada, pero los afectados no saben ni por dónde les viene el aire. En todo entorno descapitalizado surgen conductas destructivas. Es por ello que el mayor triunfo, o único, es justamente la "salida física del sistema", es decir, el desplazamiento a los centros subordinantes (Estados Unidos), que son los primeros responsables de nuestra destrucción. Esta "solución" realimenta el problema. Estamos en una situación de subordinación colonial que compartimos con el resto del Tercer Mundo.



Mira me acabas de recordar una conversación que tuve hace años con un colega. A propósito del plan Bolonia y toda esta historia. Él no es que fuese moderadamente optimista pero pensaba que no iba a ser para tanto. Yo en cambio afirmaba que no era más que un intento de "americanizar" la universidad europea. Siendo que la universidad americana es la más preeminente del mundo porque funciona medianamente en una sociedad como la suya. Pero sin esa sociedad, sin esas condiciones, no tiene porqué crecer igual la misma planta.
Yo ya avisaba que las cosas no son tan fáciles. Que cada pueblo tiene su idiosincrasia y una sociedad que funciona de manera particular. Que nuestros problemas no venían por ser "poco americanos" sino por no saber resolver los problemas propios de los españoles. Al final es como intentar imponer el liberalismo económico típicamente anglosajón en una sociedad esencialmente católica. Que nos sale un engendro que realmente no sirve a nadie. Ni a Dios, ni al diablo. 

Ahora si me pregunta como arreglar esto. Uf, la verdad es que cuanto mayor me hago más humilde me vuelvo. Sinceramente no lo sé ¿Trasplantándole un cerebro a la mayoría de la población? ¿Eliminando el factor femenino de la universidad? La verdad es que ya no lo sé. Creía saberlo, pero ya no.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (2 Ene 2023)

El problema es estructural y lo saben bien. De un aula de 100 personas asisten 15-20 pq en vez de tener que escuchar al profesor leyendo el libro o el power point, tienen lo mismo en cualquier plataforma digital.

Enfocan las clases como si se tratase del siglo XIII, memoriza y repite. 

Los exámenes o bien son extractos del libro o test. Así trabajáis menos, pero eso no lo cuenta.

Las presentaciones y demás trabajos lo hacen los profesores mediocres, quien quiera plantear la asignatura como antaño puede hacerlo. 

Siempre se quejan, en periódicos o Twitter pero nunca cambian nada.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De acuerdo, excepto esto:
> 
> *Por eso estos lamentos no son más que desahogos momentáneos. Al final el tipo se dará cuenta de lo "positivo" que tiene todo este asunto. A alumnos menos exigentes y licenciaturas menos valoradas profesores menos dedicados. Es decir se puede pegar la vida padre si se lo propone. Y en ello estará supongo.*
> 
> Si escribe ese tocho es precisamente porque a él SÍ le gustaría poder enseñar de verdad a alumnos que quieran aprender de verdad, sinó ni se molestaría en escribirlo y ya se estaría pegando la vida padre hace años. Le preocupa lo que ve y se da cuenta de que él solo no lo puede cambiar.



Yo creo que no, lo repito es un mero desahogo. Luego de hacer estas reflexiones, vuelve a su despacho a su cátedra, se sienta en el sillón y se da cuenta que en realidad vive de puta madre. Si fuese de otra forma, como ya han dicho otros foreros, hubiese roto con este sistema hace mucho.


----------



## El carrito del helao (2 Ene 2023)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Que se publica mucho refrito es cierto. Pero hay revistas y revistas...y en las buenas no es fácil publicar.
> 
> El día en el que usted se entere que los grandes descubrimientos de la empresa privada son financiados y monitorizados desde el sector público...le va a dar un patatús.
> 
> El mundo de hoy es tan distinto que volvemos a...¡ la Edad Media! y uno de los requisitos es bajar el nivel de la enseñanza.



Hay mucho ignorante que cree que lo sabe todo de la investigación en instituciones públicas porque una vez hizo una colaboración en un departamento.
Referente a lo que tú señalas, evidentemente el nota no ha leído "El Estado emprendedor" de Mariana Mazzucato.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo creo que no, lo repito es un mero desahogo. Luego de hacer estas reflexiones, vuelve a su despacho a su cátedra, se sienta en el sillón y se da cuenta que en realidad vive de puta madre. Si fuese de otra forma, como ya han dicho otros foreros, hubiese roto con este sistema hace mucho.



El que escribe el artículo sabe bien que su valor fuera del sistema público es nulo. 

Así que antes de ir a la jungla, prefiere seguir en su casita desde que guarda recuerdo y seguir "doy consejos que para mí no tengo" .


----------



## Burrocracia (2 Ene 2023)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Que eres un cuñado y punto. Prácticas sigue habiendo pero son inútiles, no te ayudan a aprobar, cuentan 10-20% como siempre dependiendo de la asignatura y encima no sirven de nada si no apruebas el examen final, así que es más carga de trabajo a cambio de ningún beneficio.
> 
> Y en muchas asignaturas no hay ni parciales, y en las que hay no suelen liberar materia. En fin, que os creéis que esto se ha convertido en Bellas Artes y lo único que hacéis es lo que llevan haciendo todas las generaciones a lo largo de la historia: criticar a los que vienen detrás.



Joer, pensaba que no había nadie con inteligencia, pero si por lo menos hay uno con sentido común y memoría.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

Pichorrica dijo:


> El que escribe el artículo sabe bien que su valor fuera del sistema público es nulo.
> 
> Así que antes de ir a la jungla, prefiere seguir en su casita desde que guarda recuerdo y seguir "doy consejos que para mí no tengo" .



A ver tampoco seamos tan estrictos. Simplemente ya tiene una edad, vive bien, cobra bien y obviamente no va a comenzar desde cero a su edad solo por principios. Más aún en esta sociedad donde si eres mayor de 45 años prácticamente estás desahuciado. 

Se hace viejo y ve que la cosa pinta muy mal. Al final no es tan distinto de los burbujos. Todos hacemos lo mismo. Venimos al foro soltamos lastre, nos desahogamos, pero luego volvemos a nuestro día a día y seguimos tragando. 

¿Por qué? Porque al final una mayoría del foro vive relativamente bien. Entiende perfectamente que nos vamos al guano pero no sabe que hacer para evitarlo realmente o le da miedo. A parte de que ya tenemos una edad. Ponerse a estas alturas a aprender química orgánica y pegar tiros no parece muy sensato. Así que despotricamos con la esperanza de que la gente nos lea y comience a ver las cosas o pensar de otra manera. Justo lo que pretende el tipo que escribe el texto que abre el hilo.

Que somos en realidad muy ingenuos. Pues muy posiblemente.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (2 Ene 2023)

Que alguna de las cosa que dice sean verdad no quita para que empiece a poner en orden su cuarto.

La universidad es un agujero endogámico y de enchufados desde antes que el se licenciara. Por cierto un tipo que empieza a dar clase de Dirección estratégica con 25 años y que no ha visto una empresa de verdad en su puta vida. Se licencia, le come el rabo al director del departamento y a dar clase mientras hace el doctorado dirigido por el mismo director que le ha enchufado.

Por el camino, se mete a asesorar en la administración no teniendo talento ni recursos para ir a una empresa de verdad a demostrar lo que puede hacer sin estar pastando del presupuesto. 

Así que si, que la uni es una mierda lo sabemos todos, que los chavales ahora estar agilipollados lo sabemos todos pero que hasta que estos vividores no reconozcan su enorme cuota de responsabilidad, a otro perro con ese hueso. 

Por cierto, yo también fui profesor de la asignatura de Dirección Estratégica una temporada en un master y casi todo es una vendida de humo de cojones.


----------



## mike17 (2 Ene 2023)

Lo dije antes; las únicas carreras que te "garantizan" un cambio de estatus social son las sanitarias; en especial medicina. Las demás carreras influyen muchos factores; enchufes, excelencia academica, suerte.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Porque este tipo no intenta destruir nada. No me he leído ni siquiera el mensaje entero porque ya me sabía el resto. Es simplemente un desengañado. Conozco perfectamente los síntomas. Se dan en cualquier ámbito donde te encuentras atrapado en un sistema que realmente desprecias. No es algo privativo de la enseñanza. Lo veo en sanidad, en cualquier función o incluso empresa pública.
> 
> Además soltar tan alegremente que a finales de los 90 la cosa estaba mucho mejor, es no haberse enterado de nada, que yo también he sido universitario. Ya en esa época se veía perfectamente donde iba todo esto.
> 
> ...



El origen de todos los problemas de España son los españoles. Lo que tu comentas, el chiringuitismo, el buscar estabilidad por encima de todo, los enchufes para todo, etc. Eso simplemente se ha reproducido en la universidad, sin mas. El quejarse de la universidad española sin partir de la base de que es un producto idiosincrático es o elitismo tontunesco y simplemente ser un membrillo...

En cuanto a lo del desencanto, reacción de españolazo la de este hombre. "Harto de to', pero hay que comer, asi que me desahogo en el Linquedin". Yo eso lo he notado varias veces en mi vida, la agitación de mi entorno ante reacciones mías poco españolazas, mandandolo todo a tomar por el culo sin importarme las consecuencias: cuando me fui de España mandando todo a tomar por el culo; cuando deje el doctorado teniendo la vida hecha (básicamente, lo mande todo a tomar por el culo); cuando deje de dar clases simplemente porque me levante un día absolutamente hasta los cojones, mande el correo electrónico de "hasta nunca y a tomar por el culo"...

El españolazo es tribal, anti-meritocrático y jeta hasta el tuétano, pero sueña con universidad noruega. El españolazo quiere cuquismo a tope, calidac, pero no quiere pagar ningún precio ni hacer ninguna renuncia. Luego, a llorar en cartas al director en periódicos o en mini-novelas en Twitter. Los mimbres y el cesto que mencionas.

No puede ser, joder


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> ... Se licencia, le come el rabo al director del departamento y a dar clase mientras hace el doctorado dirigido por el mismo director que le ha enchufado.
> 
> ... sin estar pastando del presupuesto.
> 
> ...



 Jesus, que demolición


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

Otro hilo provocado por el españolismo mas puro y duro...

Hay 5 sillas, hay 50 participantes en el juego, suena la música y la basca se pone a evaluar la calidad de las sillas y de la música     

Sean las sillas buenas o malas, la música mala o peor, si solo hay 5 sillas lo que hay que hacer es quemar las sillas, colgar al que pone la música y reventar el edificio. Pero como para eso no hay huevos, porque el españolazo siempre sueña con que a el le va tocar una de las sillas (eso son las oposiciones en la actualidad, la esperanza, la luz al final del túnel) y la esperanza es la madre del conservadurismo mas cateto, pues hoygan...

2123, en un foro dirigido por unos aliens, unos foreros españoles discuten lo mala que es la educación universitaria española y lo tontos que son los chavales, que solo se dedican a ver videos en hinternec...


----------



## Hyperion (2 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> *El origen de todos los problemas de España son los españoles*. *Lo que tu comentas, el chiringuitismo, el buscar estabilidad por encima de todo, los enchufes para todo, etc. Eso simplemente se ha reproducido en la universidad, sin mas. El quejarse de la universidad española sin partir de la base de que es un producto idiosincrático es o elitismo tontunesco y simplemente ser un membrillo...
> 
> 
> El españolazo es tribal, anti-meritocrático y jeta hasta el tuétano, pero sueña con universidad noruega. El españolazo quiere cuquismo a tope, calidac, pero no quiere pagar ningún precio ni hacer ninguna renuncia. Luego, a llorar en cartas al director en periódicos o en mini-novelas en Twitter. Los mimbres y el cesto que mencionas.*
> ...



 dos párrafos que resumen bien el por qué de muchos problemas de este país, en concreto el de la educación, y por qué por muchas reformas que se hagan no funciona ninguna nunca.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

mike17 dijo:


> Lo dije antes; las únicas carreras que te "garantizan" un cambio de estatus social son las sanitarias; en especial medicina. Las demás carreras influyen muchos factores; enchufes, excelencia academica, suerte.



Y ahora analicemos porque en parte todavía es un poco así. Aunque tampoco tanto y cada vez menos.



Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> El origen de todos los problemas de España son los españoles. Lo que tu comentas, el chiringuitismo, el buscar estabilidad por encima de todo, los enchufes para todo, etc. Eso simplemente se ha reproducido en la universidad, sin mas. El quejarse de la universidad española sin partir de la base de que es un producto idiosincrático es o elitismo tontunesco y simplemente ser un membrillo...
> 
> En cuanto a lo del desencanto, reacción de españolazo la de este hombre. "Harto de to', pero hay que comer, asi que me desahogo en el Linquedin". Yo eso lo he notado varias veces en mi vida, la agitación de mi entorno ante reacciones mías poco españolazas, mandandolo todo a tomar por el culo sin importarme las consecuencias: cuando me fui de España mandando todo a tomar por el culo; cuando deje el doctorado teniendo la vida hecha (básicamente, lo mande todo a tomar por el culo); cuando deje de dar clases simplemente porque me levante un día absolutamente hasta los cojones, mande el correo electrónico de "hasta nunca y a tomar por el culo"...
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en tu mensaje, pero el análisis que haces es parcial. Porque en realidad lo que tu hiciste también ES MUY ESPAÑOL. Aunque tú creas que no, eso de mandarlo todo a tomar por culo sin más, hacer de tu capa un sayo, fíjate si será costumbre que hay hasta una expresión específica para eso, es una costumbre muy arraigada en la piel de toro. Igual no es habitual, igual es algo cada vez más raro, pero es porque nos hacemos cada vez más europeos y femeninos.

Cojones será que eso de echarse al monte sin mirar atrás no es algo típicamente hispano. Y es posiblemente parte del problema. Con más frecuencia de lo sensato, los españoles no tenemos término medio. De martillo de herejes a los más progres de occidente. De tener a la mujer con la pata quebrada a dejarles que sean las más putas de Occidente. Liberales o carlistas, santos o truhanes, Sanchos o Quijotes parece que no tengamos nunca un punto de equilibrio.

En España preferimos romper la baraja a reformarla. Del todo por España, al nada por España. Y así es complicado. Tú precisamente vienes de una región que ha pasado de los tiros en la nuca a la placita en el ayuntamiento y el híbrido o eléctrico en la puerta. De ser beatos a machamartillo a ser los más progres de España. 

El problema de los españoles es que en general solo aprendemos por las malas. Y cuidado no es que seamos excepcionales en ese aspecto, que en todos lados cuecen habas, pero somos jodidos como nosotros solos. Y es así desde tiempos de los romanos. La historia de España siempre bascula de la taifa al imperio y del imperio a la taifa. Y queramos o no, hay que aprender a manejarnos con eso. Solo que si no nos obligan es aún más complicado. Al final voy a terminar diciendo lo que mi abuelo. Que sin mano dura en España no se progresa, que tiene cojones. Definitivamente me hago viejo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

En realidad todo el mensaje que copia el OP se podría haber resumido en una frase.

Pablo Iglesias Turrión, profe de políticas en la Complutense. Nada más y nada menos.


----------



## europeo (2 Ene 2023)

En el subforo de emprendedores tenemos un hilo bastante apañado sobre despachos de abogados. 

Hace tiempo ya comentamos el bajonazo general que habían pegado los titulados de grado respecto a los licenciados, sacamos las mismas conclusiones que este profesor.

Recién titulados con un 8-9 de media, pero que no saben hacer la o con un canuto. Les han recortado temario, todo se lo dan masticado y resumido con diapositivas... y lo de leer un manual o una reforma legislativa les genera ansiedad. Aparte de no entender lo que acaban de leer. 

Un chico de prácticas que tuve no sabía ni lo que era justificar un texto en Word. Lo mandé al Registro de la Propiedad y cuando le dije que indagara si la finca tenía anotaciones preventivas de embargo me miró asustado. 

Eso sí, la foto con traje sentado en su mesa y la etiqueta #lawyerinprogress que colgó en instagram le quedaron de 10. 

Cómo comentábamos en el hilo... No tienen ningún futuro laboral con el nivel que exhiben.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Y ahora analicemos porque en parte todavía es un poco así. Aunque tampoco tanto y cada vez menos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Hyperion (2 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Y ahora analicemos porque en parte todavía es un poco así. Aunque tampoco tanto y cada vez menos.



En parte porque el acceso está regulado de una manera similar a las oposiciones de la pública de turno libre: plazas reguladas en función de la cantidad de empleo que se puede generar (más o menos), acceso más o menos igualitario (que este punto teniendo en cuenta las condiciones de acceso vía selectividad y la estructura de ésta tampoco se puede afirmar al 100%) y porque hay poco espacio para que los agentes sociales y sus redes metan mano en los procesos, que están mayormente controlados por personas o entes que previamente han pasado dichos filtros más o menos anónimos e igualitarios, los únicos prácticamente que se conservan en el sistema educativo español.

Una solución para el resto de profesiones (porque las sanitarias tienen particularidades que no se pueden exportar) sería un modelo similar a las grande école francesas, sobre todo para ciencia/ingeniería (exámenes de opo previo curso preparatorio para entrar en determinados centros de formación, regulando su cantidad y en menor medida calidad en función de la tipología del examen) o el modelo japonés o coreano (como el MIR, pero más bestia en cuanto a exigencia, para entrar en las universidades y centros de FP/militares, etc., vamos como una sele pero bien hecha).


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (2 Ene 2023)

Putos socialistas hijos d e puta, son como el rey Mierdas: 

Eliminan la meritocracia, reniegan de los creadores del orden que dio a luz la universidad y lo que implica y ahora, ahora vienen a llorar y qué quien me va a curar de mayor, lellelelelele 

Ahora lo que habéis montado son Madrazas, y eso es lo que tendréis. Y bajo el yugo de Ala 


Hijos de puta, sociatas, gozad del monstruo que habéis creado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

europeo dijo:


> En el subforo de emprendedores tenemos un hilo bastante apañado sobre despachos de abogados.
> 
> Hace tiempo ya comentamos el bajonazo general que habían pegado los titulados de grado respecto a los licenciados, sacamos las mismas conclusiones que este profesor.
> 
> ...



Analfabetos con título. Se ha llegado a lo que he escuchado muchas veces en evaluaciones: "ya le evaluará la vida". Es decir, el sistema ya no filtra nada y lo hace el mundo laboral y la vida.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (2 Ene 2023)

El bajón de nivel está claro y lleva pasando años. De hecho es que es el mercado el que lo pide. Ya no hacen falta tantas cabezas pensantes, sólo gente que sepa obedecer.

Lo que ahora te hace el autocad hace 30 años eran 20 tíos escuadra y cartabón en mano. Y así con muchas cosas.
Lo que hace 30 años eran pruebas de laboratorio de horas de gente preparada, ahora te lo hace una máquina en segundos.
Y así un largo etcétera.

Harán falta los 4 megacracks que programen las máquinas y hagan los diseños y los ejércitos de usuarios de herramientas SW.

El profesor que hizo el post igual hasta no sabe que hay herramientas de IA que hacen mejor su trabajo que él mismo. Y si no igual, seguro que a una velocidad y un ratio de productividad mucho mejor.


----------



## das kind (2 Ene 2023)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Habla como si los alumnos no hubieran superado una enseñanza preuniversitaria y una pau.
> 
> El problema no lo tiene el alumno.




Pero si el nivel que se exige es de risa, y más aún con la presión que tienen los profesores por aprobar a todo el mundo, no sea que el instituto de turno salga mal en la tabla de aprobados de la zona.


----------



## Pura Sangre (2 Ene 2023)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hay empresas y trabajo por mucho que sigais repitiendo mil veces la misma mentira progre de mierda.
> 
> Pero aunque hubiera los millones de empresas que pedis, los Millennials no trabajarian en ninguna, porque es la peor generación de la Historia tanto en aptitudes como en actitudes. Y eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya tenido que trabajar con jóvenes en su empresa. Es como si hubieramos vuelto al colegio de nuestra infancia, para tratar de convencer al tonto del curso, que nos ayude a tirar de la empresa.




los millenial son treintañeros, incluso algunos de nosotros ya hemos superado la crisis de los 40, así que no se que pinta hablar de millenials en un hilo de universitarios.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

Hyperion dijo:


> En parte porque el acceso está regulado de una manera similar a las oposiciones de la pública de turno libre: plazas reguladas en función de la cantidad de empleo que se puede generar (más o menos), acceso más o menos igualitario (que este punto teniendo en cuenta las condiciones de acceso vía selectividad y la estructura de ésta tampoco se puede afirmar al 100%) y porque hay poco espacio para que los agentes sociales y sus redes metan mano en los procesos, que están mayormente controlados por personas o entes que previamente han pasado dichos filtros más o menos anónimos e igualitarios, los únicos prácticamente que se conservan en el sistema educativo español.
> 
> Una solución para el resto de profesiones (porque las sanitarias tienen particularidades que no se pueden exportar) sería un modelo similar a las grande école francesas, sobre todo para ciencia/ingeniería (exámenes de opo previo curso preparatorio para entrar en determinados centros de formación, regulando su cantidad y en menor medida calidad en función de la tipología del examen) o el modelo japonés o coreano (como el MIR, pero más bestia en cuanto a exigencia, para entrar en las universidades y centros de FP/militares, etc., vamos como una sele pero bien hecha).



Pero sobre todo, porque el principio de igualar por abajo aún sigue siendo difícil de aplicar en medicina a no ser que seas un completo kamikaze o directamente estúpido.
El blah, blah, blah y el jiji jaja están bien mientras no llegamos a cosas serias. Pero claro cuando uno piensa en meterse en un quirófano con alguien que ha aprobado por los pelos, por la cara o simplemente es un tipo muy enrollado pero un zote en todo lo demás, la gente se acojona.

La sanidad también se degrada, pero siempre se llega a un punto donde las moderneces no cuelan. Al punto que fue de las pocas carreras a las que no se aplicó el famoso plan Bolonia. Y es que con ciertas cosas no se juega.


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2023)

das kind dijo:


> Pero si el nivel que se exige es de risa, y más aún con la presión que tienen los profesores por aprobar a todo el mundo, no sea que el instituto de turno salga mal en la tabla de aprobados de la zona.



Se bajó el nivel porque la demografía descendió y se dio órdenes de arriba que sobre todo en carreras técnicas lo de la mitad de la clase en primero se fuera a la calle se acabó como antes suspendían a todo el mundo para que los colocados no tuvieran competencia, facultades o escuelas dominadas por sus colegios profesionales respectivos y así siguen las carreras de salud con numerus clausus de astronauta cuando en los 70 entraba cualquiera. Al final es todo política. Eso sí creo que el CI de la población se distribuye igual y remarco en carreras técnicas es fundamental, la abstracción de las carreras técnicas y su complejidad no la tiene ninguna que ahora se metan zotes hará que sean suplidos en cálculos y en casi todo por los ordenadores.


----------



## Black Jack (2 Ene 2023)

Pues hace poco vi un hilo de aquí o de FC en el que salían las notas de una asignatura universitaria y aprobaba el 30%. Me da a mí que elnprofesor este es un poco flojeras.


----------



## Eurofighter037 (2 Ene 2023)

Tú dedícate a poner notas y a callar que eres un puto empleado de la universidad. Esa gente paga tus facturas por mal que te pese. Enseña lo que puedas y listo, el resto es problema suyo. El mierda de profesor moralista que ganará como mucho 3000 o 4000 euros a lo máximo y se cree que puede venir a dar lecciones de algo.


----------



## Killuminatis (2 Ene 2023)

europeo dijo:


> En el subforo de emprendedores tenemos un hilo bastante apañado sobre despachos de abogados.
> 
> Hace tiempo ya comentamos el bajonazo general que habían pegado los titulados de grado respecto a los licenciados, sacamos las mismas conclusiones que este profesor.
> 
> ...



Aparte de que la gente cada vez es mas "tonta" lo del plan Bolonia fue mortal para los de derecho.


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Ene 2023)

*CALVIGORDO VAGUIVAGO GITANOTORERO EMBUSTERO Y FRACASADO LLORIQUEANDO*

- Se queja de que los mañacos no tienen ningun respeto por su autoridad, pero el mismo reconoce NO APLICAR AUTORIDAD ALGUNA y simplemente guardar silencio cuando le torean

- Llora porque van todos a mongolear con el portatil, pero el no hace NADA DE NADA por imponer autoridad el primer dia y decir que en su clase estan prohibidos los aparatitos y que quien los saque se levanta y se va

- Pretende echar las culpas a los alumnos de los POWERPOINS, cuando ese es el (patetico y esperpentico) metodo que han venido usando el puto 90% de los docentes. El otro 10% aun se dedica a hacerte copiar sus libros a boli bic via dictado, como en los años 50

- Añora fariseamente los años en los que hacian colas en las tutorias, y se queja de que nadie le pregunta nada en las clases, mientras el 90% de docentes JAMAS RESPONDE A UN PUTO CORREO ELECTRONICO cuando les preguntas algo, o si te contestan lo hacen de forma muy mal educada diciendote que no son tu secretaria para que les vayas "molestando (sic)" haciendoles preguntitas y que "te leas la guia de la asignatura"

- Lloriquea por "metodos obsoletos", pero le parecen mal hasta los putos parciales. Es decir, es de esos putos subnormales que cree que la educacion y la inteligencia se miden por memorizar tochos infumables infinitos de 1000 paginas, convirtiendote en una puta larus de carne y weso y que para inri, se tiene que memorizar el tocho entero de una sola puta tacada a fin de años, porque hacer las evaluaciones por partes repartiendo el temario, es de maricones

- Se queja porque sus clases no suscitan ningun interes y que pasan de el, pero sin embargo es de los que creen que para aprender algo es necesario *cagar tochos densos insoportables con un 90% mas de palabreria *de la que se necesita, y que esten atestados de* palabros rimbombantes de mierda. *Que en lugar de ofrecer textos optimizados y amenos, faciles y rapidos de asimilar y entender, te metan mierda con la que sientas que te estas mamando el putisimo CANTAR DE MIO CID y que *conviertan el estudio en un JODIDO CASTIGO* en lugar de una actividad interesante y constructiva

- Es un embustero de mierda que MIENTE cuando dice que le exigen aprobados, cuando es justo lo contrario, lo que les exigen es suspensos, porque lo que las instituciones buscan es aumnados que se eternicen en sus titulaciones, y que paguen sus matriculas una y otra vez, cobrandoles x2 x3 x4 y x5 el precio de la matricula en cada una de las convocatorias, aun y cuando no hayas suspendido nada sino que no te hayas podido presentar porque, que cosas, igual ha habido UNA EPIDEMIA MUNDIAL

- Es un hijo de la grandisima puta que encima se queja de que LAS MATRICULAS SON IRRISORIAS. Es decir, le parece poco que unas instituciones publicas *QUE YA SE HAN PAGADO CON IMPUESTOS*, tengan que ser refinanciadas por los chavales. Y encima le parece poco que un chaval de 18 tenga que pagar entre 2000 y 6000 pavos por curso, por acudir alli a oir las 4 putas gilipolleces insoportables que este contando el VAGUIVAGO, y que puede ver de forma resumida, escueta y facilmente explicada en algun canal de judetube

- Le molesta que un chaval de 18 años vista en chandal un puto dia entre semana. Porque dios sabe, que ese es el problema de la educacion

- Ah, y como no, como buen TORERITO subnormal liberaloide endofobo de mierda, QUIERE QUE LAS CLASES SE DEN EN IDIOMITA PIRATA. Porque como buen PALETAZO DE MIERDA, dios sabe que ese tambien es el problema de la educacion

- Y como buen torerito de mierda, te dice que lo que hay que hacer es obligar a ser COMPETITIVO Y RESILIENTE. Ahi, que les pongan a todos en vena goteros de MONSTER con alta dosis de JUDEINA. En lugar de enseñarlos a cooperar y a construir una sociedad de consenso donde se lleguen a acuerdos comunes para que todos se beneficien, no. Te quiere inculcar un sistema donde todos se apuñalen entre si, y donde luego todos se bajen los pantalones por los tobillos para soportar las cabronadas esclavistas del sistema

- Y por supuesto, te dice que la solucion no es el estado. Que la solucion eres tu. Mas mensajitos judios individualistas de mierda que son los que estan destrozando el mundo

- Por ultimo, reconoce que todo lo que el hace es mierda, y que la sigue haciendo con la mas absouta indolencia. Se la suda como esta todo. No se queja a sus superiores, ni se reune con el resto de compañeros para exigirle medidas a su rector, ni mucho menos acuden en grupo a un ministerio para exigirle al gobierno determinadas medidas y reformas en funcion de lo que consideren (acertadamente o no) que hay que hacer

*NO, nada de eso. Se limita a HACER EL INUTIL, a hacer UN TRABAJO DE MIERDA, a se un puto INDOLENTE DE MIERDA, a DESRESPONSABILIZARSE DE TODO, a INSULTAR A LOS CHAVALES DE 18 AÑOS, porque ni el, ni todos sus compañeros, ni todos los de su generacion, tienen culpita de nada

Anda y MUERETE, BASTARDO. Porque se que me lees, y se que eres BURBUJO. LA BASURA COMO TU SOIS EL PROBLEMA DE TODO*


----------



## Hyperion (2 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> La sanidad también se degrada, pero siempre se llega a un punto donde las moderneces no cuelan. Al punto que fue de las pocas carreras a las que no se aplicó el famoso plan Bolonia. Y es que con ciertas cosas no se juega.



A ver, aplicarse se aplicó, lo que en sanitarias se hizo con condiciones: no se redujo temario ni años de estudio, al contrario se aumentó para las diplomaturas sanitarias pese a que gran parte del temario es práctico, y los planes son los que menos han cambiado junto a las carreras de la rama educativa y psicosocial. De la misma forma, en muchos países pese a que se aplicó el plan, lo hicieron bajo ciertas condiciones para que el nivel no bajara hasta los infiernos, como en Francia para el sistema de escuelas, en los países germanos para las hinjinierias, etc.

En España se está dando la paradoja que las carreras con alta vocación pública son las que se han mantenido más "firmes" ante las moderneces, como las sanitarias, las humanísticas y en menor medida derecho (según el centro), mientras que los experimentos raros y el bajón escandaloso se los han comido principalmente las carreras cuyo destino es mayormente la privada, como las técnicas, las socio-económicas y en menor medida las ciencias, principalmente porque es el estado quien necesita la mayor cantidad de profesionales cualificados, ya que éste debe funcionar, mejor o peor, pero debe hacerlo, mientras que la privada lo que necesita un grueso de fuerza laboral que trabaje y punto, unos pocos intermediarios y dueños del cotarro posicionaditos, donde el título les sirve como justificación, y cuanto más fácil sea su obtención, mejor, y un mínimo de agentes pensantes para que no se vaya todo a tomar por culo(que, irónicamente, en España cada vez hay mayor tendencia de extraerlos de los estamentos medio-altos de la pública en vez de confiar en la "calidad" de los egresados de los estudios orientados a la empresa privada).


----------



## Svl (2 Ene 2023)

Todo lo que comenta es cierto. Buen diagnostico, ahora falta dar soluciones. 

Una cosa que siempre digo es fijarse en lo que hacen los médicos y demás carreras del sector sanitario. Pese a todos los vaivenes de la sociedad en los últimos 30 años (crisis, devaluación de la enseñanza) este sector se mantiene con una altísima empleabilidad y formando unos profesionales de calidad. ¿Cual es su secreto? 

1. Numerus clausus restrictivos acorde a lo que puede absorber el sistema nacional de salud. 

2. Profesión hiper regulada y con 0 intrusismo. 

3. Prácticas profesionales de verdad durante la carrera y luego mediante el MIT, EIR y FIR. Siendo además estos exámenes totalmente transparentes y sin trampas de ningún tipo. La selectividad es un coladero de estudiantes con notas infladas y la empresa privada un nido de enchufismo y despotismo. 

Pero claro, si se aplica esto a todas las carreras tenemos que con el mercado laboral español sobran el 50% de universidades, y las pocas que quedaran abiertas tendrían que limitar mucho el acceso, pues no hay sillas para todos en el mercado laboral. 

Y sobretodo estaría en contra la misma universidad que ha fomentado todo esto. Pues de este sistema que hace aguas por todos lados viven muchas familias. Entre otros la del profesor que se queja tanto en este artículo.


----------



## magnificent (2 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> ...



Pero la pregunta es...

Para que estudiar si terminaran poniéndole las cervezas a los alemanes, no hace falta sacarse un grado para eso

Los que tienen un mínimo de inteligencia se ponen en serio a aprender inglés o alemán y se piran del estercolero hezpañol

En especial los que nos piramos en masa somos los hombres, que para nosotros no hay ninguna cuota-enchufe en la administración heztatal por tener polla y además pasamos de casarnos con feminazis con cara de oler a mierda, mejor europeas civilizadas con interés por la cultura y ganas de trabajar y fomar una familia. Incluso una latina es mil veces mejor, sexo a todas horas y comida lista en la mesa. Los que se han ido con hezpañolas están matándose a pajas y en tanga por casa pasando la fregona, rezando para que no les metan una viogen y terminen sin un duro en casa de los padres a los 45 jajaajajajajajajajajajjajajajajaajjajaja


----------



## Felson (2 Ene 2023)

Al margen de que se esté de acuerdo, en todo o en parte, con el escrito, hay que reconocer que este señor se juega mucho, sabiendo cómo funcionan las cosas ahora en este país y el nulo respeto a la libertad de opinión y, mucho menos, de pensamiento. Solo por eso, el escrito merece la pena, al plantear una situación que es cierta y que podría arrastrar graves problemas para el futuro, si no los ha planteado ya, que puedan hacer inviable una sociedad o a un país.

De hecho, su lamento en forma de carta abierta, podría explicar muchas cosas que están ocurriendo ahora mismo; podría explicar a muchas personas que ahora ocupan cargos de poder y sus actuaciones, argumentos y proceder; podría explicar la infantilización de la sociedad, fomentada desde el infantilismo de los que dirigen la cosa pública y que, por ejemplo, son los que otorgan concesiones a emisoras de radio o televisiones que ahondan todavía más en la perpetuación de un ambiente infantil, en el peor sentido de la palabra, para producir personas sin capacidad de análisis, argumentación ni de comprensión de lo que otros puedan opinar o pensar. Es un infantilismo propio de niños caprichosos y vociferantes, que tan desagradables son cuando los tenemos al lado o cuando de ellos depende nuestro destino, personal y como sociedad. Contra eso, nadie debería escudarse en ideologías, solo en ideas para solucionarlo y percibir, siquiera, el sentido común como línea de aprobación.

Seguir premiando de cualquier manera (con un voto, un aplauso, una sonrisa, una "televidencia"...) a niños caprichosos, faltos del sentido común que se presupone a un adulto ideal, es cómo alentar a un niño a meter los dedos en el enchufe que cortocircuitará todo el sistema mientras pega berridos porque quiere comer el caramelo más grande.


----------



## Svl (2 Ene 2023)

Hyperion dijo:


> *(que, irónicamente, en España cada vez hay mayor tendencia de extraerlos de los estamentos medio-altos de la pública en vez de confiar en la "calidad" de los egresados de los estudios orientados a la empresa privada).*



Inditex mismo la levantaron funcionarios. Economistas del Estado, abogados del Estado, funcionarios top de los ministerios.


----------



## alas97 (2 Ene 2023)

Nivel básico.

Qué época aquella donde los primeros pasos en la enseñanza era aprender a escribir en cursiva, reglazo en mano si eras troll bajado de la montaña y tus dedos eran de estalactita gruesa.

como redactar una carta.

Aprender las manecillas del reloj.  

Todavía se enseñan esas cosas?

PS: Odio los hiatos y los diptongos.


----------



## Hyperion (2 Ene 2023)

Svl dijo:


> ....
> Pero claro, si se aplica esto a todas las carreras tenemos que con el mercado laboral español sobran el 50% de universidades, y las pocas que quedaran abiertas tendrían que limitar mucho el acceso, pues no hay sillas para todos en el mercado laboral.
> 
> *Y sobretodo estaría en contra la misma universidad que ha fomentado todo esto. Pues de este sistema que hace aguas por todos lados viven muchas familias. Entre otros la del profesor que se queja tanto en este artículo.*



Esto se demuestra con el hecho que el bajón bestia, la proliferación de titulines experimentales, los dobles y triples grados en masa, etc. se ha intensificado sobre todo a partir de los últimos 5-6 años tanto en secundaria como en la universidad (antes se pusieron las bases pero no era tan exagerado), en parte porque durante la primera mitad de la década de los 2010 hubo un descenso de alumnos bestial hasta alcanzar niveles ochenteros. De seguir así se ponía en duda el chiringuito entero.



Svl dijo:


> Inditex mismo la levantaron funcionarios. Economistas del Estado, abogados del Estado, funcionarios top de los ministerios.



Que demuestra que, en el fondo, en este país la calidad y el camino a la prosperidad siempre ha pasado por funcivaguear, salvo que tuvieras una red de contacto que te pudiera colocar.


----------



## El Disidente (2 Ene 2023)

Si los alumnos han bajado el nivel, imagínate los profesores de oficio…


----------



## Barquero (2 Ene 2023)

En la FP las cosas son aún peor. Llegan allí chavales que han aprobado la ESO y no saben resolver una ecuación de primer grado. Y si ya les pides cambiar de unidades una cantidad (pasar de m/s a km/h, por ejemplo), simplemente cortocircuitan.
Peor aún: han creado una "FP Básica de 2ª oportunidad" con taruguines que NO SABEN NI MULTIPLICAR, y se les aprueba para que puedan cursar un grado medio de FP (!!!!)
Y mientras tanto, conferencias teletúbicas sobre genaro, micromachismos, sostenibilidad , reciclaje y LTGTBIQWERTY .....
Este país se va a la mierda.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (2 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> El famoso Jorobado quiere volver a la universidad por varias razones:
> 
> - Ya le tiene calado todo cristo.
> - Sabe que no va a ser el proximo Gordo Ferrallas.
> - Ser profe le da prestigio y acceso a chortinas.



Para mí es un caso parecido al Campechano: utilizan el dinero ajeno, nuestro dinero, para mover el pincel...jajaja


----------



## JyQ (2 Ene 2023)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Que se publica mucho refrito es cierto. Pero hay revistas y revistas...y en las buenas no es fácil publicar.
> 
> El día en el que usted se entere que los grandes descubrimientos de la empresa privada son financiados y monitorizados desde el sector público...le va a dar un patatús.
> 
> El mundo de hoy es tan distinto que volvemos a...¡ la Edad Media! y uno de los requisitos es bajar el nivel de la enseñanza.



Soy consciente de que el estado invierte dinero en fomentar aquel o aquel negocio, lo contrario sería muy ingenuo.
No creo que me quite la razón, que el estado invierta en algo que pueda parecerle interesante sigue siendo iniciativa privada.


----------



## cacho_perro (2 Ene 2023)

Desde el momento en que la Universidad es un pvto nido de profesores enxufados debido al NEPOTISMO EXTREMO de los departamentos universitarios donde ves "dinastías" enteras de padres/hijos/sobrinos/primos currando, con las plazas hechas "a medida" con nombres y apeliidos y unos tribunales/sistema de puntuación que son una pvta broma, el sistema universitario está VICIADO de por sí y da igual el nivel del alumnado que en realidad es todo una carrera de obstáculos para aguantar al PROFESOR MEDIOCRE ENXUFADO de turno....

La única diferencia es que se ha pasado de calvo a 3 pelucas, es decir, de asignaturas con dificultad EXTREMA porque les interesaba tener cuantos más alumnos suspensos mejor para tener más PASTA en el departamento por el expeditivo método de poner bibliografías imposibles con lo que luego lo que caía en el examen rara vez se había dado en clase (salvo que te hubieras empollado toda la pvta bibliografía por tu cuenta si es que no habías tenido que rascarte el bolsillo en la academia de turno y/o comprado el libro lleno de erratas del profesor) a tener que BAJAR EL NIVEL para CONSERVAR ALUMNOS porque aparte de que tienen menos idea que antes no sólo la natalidad ha bajado, sino que cada vez más están desencantados con la ESTAFA EVIDENTE que resulta perder años en la Universidad donde te dan una formación DE MIERDA que además no te asegura un puesto de trabajo bien pagado ni mucho menos salvo que seas un lince en idiomas y salgas al extranjero.... así que están los departamentos acojonados por la bajada de alumnos (y de ingresos) y ahora ponen el culo en pompa...

Lo malo es que el futuro va a ser derivar todo a las Universidades privadas con la "zanahoria" de que supuestamente te aseguras un puesto de trabajo enxufes mediante, pero salvo que seas un Borjamari de la vida eso sólo significará que pasarás a ser la PVTITA del empresaurio de turno"amiwito" que es el único dispuesto a contratarte (a los demás se la soplará dónde hayas estudiado) y le lamerás los pies si hace falta por miedo a que te despida y no poder pagar el enorme PRÉSTAMO ESTUDIANTIL que habrás tenido que pagar para terminar la carrera usalandia style.... 

Resumiendo: otra manera de desmontar lo público para convertirlo en un NEGOCIO, como bien saben los profesores de la concertada a los que obligan a PAGAR POR TRABAJAR (ergo montar "cooperativa" poniendo pasta como condición ineludible de que te contrate un colegio "amigo" y rezar que no te estafen como Granados en Madric).

Y la gente aplaudiendo con las orejas contra los "flojos funcivagos profesores" esos, aunque en esta ocasión ttienen más razón que un santo.... si por mi fuera, DEMOLÍA TODO EL PVTO SISTEMA UNIVERSITARIO y lo rehacía de nuevo de lo viciado que está, pero me da a mi que no pasará nunca.... por algo en la mayoría de universidades cuando tocan elecciones a rectorado los candidatos suelen ser "únicos" de lo atado y bien atado que lo tienen todo...


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (2 Ene 2023)

JyQ dijo:


> Soy consciente de que el estado invierte dinero en fomentar aquel o aquel negocio, lo contrario sería muy ingenuo.
> No creo que me quite la razón, que el estado invierta en algo que pueda parecerle interesante sigue siendo iniciativa privada.



¿ Las llamadas redes sociales fueron iniciativa privada? ¿ el narigudo que preside una de ellas es emprendedor?


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (2 Ene 2023)

Yo he aprendido más viendo vídeos de Youtube, cómodamente en casa, que en la universidad. Te hacen creer desde niño que hay que ir a la escuela para aprender, y eso es mentira, te lo puedes aprender todo tú mismo, más rápido y mejor.

Prefiero hacer donaciones a los Youtubers que gastarme miles de euros en ir a la escuela.


----------



## JyQ (2 Ene 2023)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> ¿ Las llamadas redes sociales fueron iniciativa privada? ¿ el narigudo que preside una de ellas es emprendedor?



??????????????????????
¿Qué red y qué "narigudo"?

Edito:
Bueno, da igual.

Si la idea no vino de un funcionario o un político, no la considero iniciativa pública, otra cosa es que el empresario de turno consiguiera trincar subvenciones.

Aún así, las aportaciones millonarias de los socios son indispensables, y el estado también recoge los frutos de sus inversiones, de hecho me parece una mejor forma de capitalizarse que los impuestos o ir a por deuda.

Como he dicho en el post anterior, soy consciente de ello.


----------



## arangul (2 Ene 2023)

JvB dijo:


> Real .... lo importante es el papelito pero impedir que los jovenes piensen


----------



## troll random (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Igual nuestro sistema no requiere a tantos universitarios y la mitad de estos serían muy buenos con un CFGS y las empresas contratarían de verdad lo que necesitan.



Ya, no digo que no.a nivel nacional puede ser

Por otra parte, a nivel internacional, las empresas en Europa se están llenando de "lisensiados" indios, con títulos de informática y otros estudios de un nivel bajísimo en sus universidades, comparable al bachillerato español, y a nadie parece importarle

No seamos nosotros los únicos gilipollas privando a nuestros chicos de poder tener un título, y con el, poder tener una carrera laboral digna en europa (porque en el extranjero una carrera universitaria es más fácil convalidar, en algunas empresas es requerido, etc)

El mercado laboral ya pondrá a cada cual en su sitio, y los TOPs van a demostrar su valor igualmente con un carrera donde se apruebe más o menos fácil qué con una carrera de esas donde un profesor langosto suspende al 99 por ciento


----------



## Socrático (2 Ene 2023)

Escribe un tocho para justificar que es un profesor mediocre (ahora y hace 25 años), de una universidad mediocre, de una titulación mediocre. La universidad española es el ente más endogámico de toda la administración (que ya es decir).


----------



## arangul (2 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> Hasta los años 80 quién iba a la universidad?, casi nadie eran hijos de posicionaditos. Cuánta gente era analfabeta en 1900? pues cerca del 80% de la población. Porque antes con no cagarse encima se trabajaba en cualquier cosa y ahora exigen título para TODO. Qué estamos un una burbuja educativa gigantesca es claro!
> Y eso viene relacionado con el mundo laboral
> Cuánta gente se dedicaba a la agricultura en 1900 pues el 80% como ahora se puede dar de comer a todo el mundo con el 2% de la población mundial. En la industria pasó lo mismo donde antes trabajaban 100 ahora con 10 te producen lo mismo si el sector educativo se ha agigantizado es porque se quiere que casi todo el mundo "trabaje" en el sector servicios sea subido a una noria repitiendo temarios como en la educación hasta la jubilación o ser tabulador manual en los juzgados.
> 
> Un dato la fuerza productiva privada ha perdido medio millón de remeros en estos años, ese medio millón de puestos han sido creados en el sector público.



no tienes ni puta idea,en los 70 y 80 iban solo los que valian,las becas ya existian en los 60,conozco a gente que fueron a la uni de familias que las pasaban putas para que los hijos estudiasen,en los pueblos conozco gente que tuvieron que ir tirando con las mulas por que no podian comprar un tractor para que los hijos estuviesen en la universidad,eso si,bachilleratos duros,entraban los justitos ,las plazas eran muy limitadas
ya el apuntarte hacer bachillerato producia pavor,en los 80 decir que estabas en bup en vez de fp ,ya se te miraba de otra forma
ah,y casi todos hijos de padres analfabetos ,y academias las justitas ,vamos pocas ayuditas externas


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2023)

arangul dijo:


> no tienes ni puta idea,en los 70 y 80 iban solo los que valian,las becas ya existian en los 60,conozco a gente que fueron a la uni de familias que las pasaban putas para que los hijos estudiasen,en los pueblos conozco gente que tuvieron que ir tirando con las mulas por que no podian comprar un tractor para que los hijos estuviesen en la universidad,eso si,bachilleratos duros,entraban los justitos ,las plazas eran muy limitadas
> ya el apuntarte hacer bachillerato producia pavor,en los 80 decir que estabas en bup en vez de fp ,ya se te miraba de otra forma
> ah,y casi todos hijos de padres analfabetos y academias las justitas ,vamos pocas ayuditas externas



Te hablo de los 60-70 en los 80 ya se masificó la universidad. Que entraban pobres sí pero entraban mayoritariamente hijos de gente no analfabeta y algo posicionado antes de los 80. Y eso porque había pocas universidades se crearon universidades laborales que la mayoría cerró en los 80. El posicionadito tenía que estudiar en Zaragoza, Valladolid, Salamanca, Barcelona, Madrid no había universidades como ahora en cada capital de provincia se les tenía que pagar también residencia.


----------



## arangul (2 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> Te hablo de los 60-70 en los 80 ya se masificó la universidad. Que entraban pobres sí pero entraban mayoritariamente hijos de gente no analfabeta y algo posicionado antes de los 80. Y eso porque había pocas universidades se crearon universidades laborales que la mayoría cerró. el posicionadito tenía que estudiar en Zaragoza, Valadolid, Salamanca, Barcelona, Madrid no había universidades como ahora en cada capital de provincia se les tenía que pagar también residencia.



en los 80 la mayoria de los universitarios eran hijos de analfabetos funcionales, y ademas de analfabetos muy cazurros,sal al barrio hablar con gente que hoy tiene 80 años


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2023)

arangul dijo:


> en los 80 la mayoria de los universitarios eran hijos de analfabetos funcionales, y ademas de analfabetos muy cazurros,sal al barrio hablar con gente que hoy tiene 80 años



Te estoy hablando antes de los 80, te estoy hablando de los 60-70 que la gente que accedía mayoritariamente era otro tipo de gente, que hubiera pobres con beca sí pero eran los menos. En los 80 ya entraba el que le daba la gana, como has dicho la mayoría hijos de analfabetos funcionales de las barriadas de grandes ciudades.


----------



## arangul (2 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> Te estoy hablando antes de los 80, te estoy hablando de los 60-70. En los 80 ya entraba el que le daba la gana.



en los 80 el bachillerato en un instituto publico ya suponia un murazo,incluso una fp de 5 años en un intituto publico era tambien un murazo


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2023)

arangul dijo:


> en los 80 el bachillerato ya suponia un murazo



En los 80 el bachillerato era el mismo que en los 90 y la primaria era la EGB. Te hablo de antes.


----------



## arangul (2 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> En los 80 el bachillerato era el mismo que en los 90 y la primaria era la EGB. Te hablo de antes.



si,pero el cambio que hubo a finales de los 80 y primeros 90 fue brutal,en 10 años el pais habia cambiado mucho,y la sociedad tambien
en los 70 y 80 españa era todavia un pais muy rural,en los 90 empezaron a cerrar escuelas en los pueblos masivamente


----------



## europeo (2 Ene 2023)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Aparte de que la gente cada vez es mas "tonta" lo del plan Bolonia fue mortal para los de derecho.



Totalmente. 

- La carrera pasó de 5 años a 4 (que en realidad, descontando prácticas, el TFG y otras mierdas, se queda en 3,5). 

- Le metieron un recorte bestial: derecho sucesorio, teoría general de los contratos... todo reducido a dos pinceladas en un cuatrimestre, cuando antes eran dos asignaturas anuales. El derecho administrativo o laboral que se estudia es insuficiente, por no hablar de que el derecho procesal de esas ramas ni se toca (ya se apañará usté cuando le toque usarlo). 

- Con el rollo de que está el master se deja todo para verlo allí. Lo malo es que como están tan verdes el 90% del tiempo es repasar lo que se vio en la carrera porque ni se acuerdan. 

- Se han sustituido los manuales de 800 páginas por diapositivas que te cuelga el profesor en el aula virtual. Para el exámen poco más se miran. 

- Es más importante hacer una práctica de pinta y colorea que aprenderte el temario. Es una barbaridad que por medio de la "evaluación continua" alguien pueda aprobar simplemente porque ha presentado las prácticas (buscando por internet) y ha estado en clase...


----------



## Gerión (2 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Mira me acabas de recordar una conversación que tuve hace años con un colega. A propósito del plan Bolonia y toda esta historia. Él no es que fuese moderadamente optimista pero pensaba que no iba a ser para tanto. Yo en cambio afirmaba que no era más que un intento de "americanizar" la universidad europea. Siendo que la universidad americana es la más preeminente del mundo porque funciona medianamente en una sociedad como la suya. Pero sin esa sociedad, sin esas condiciones, no tiene porqué crecer igual la misma planta.
> Yo ya avisaba que las cosas no son tan fáciles. Que cada pueblo tiene su idiosincrasia y una sociedad que funciona de manera particular. Que nuestros problemas no venían por ser "poco americanos" sino por no saber resolver los problemas propios de los españoles. Al final es como intentar imponer el liberalismo económico típicamente anglosajón en una sociedad esencialmente católica. Que nos sale un engendro que realmente no sirve a nadie. Ni a Dios, ni al diablo.
> 
> Ahora si me pregunta como arreglar esto. Uf, la verdad es que cuanto mayor me hago más humilde me vuelvo. Sinceramente no lo sé ¿Trasplantándole un cerebro a la mayoría de la población? ¿Eliminando el factor femenino de la universidad? La verdad es que ya no lo sé. Creía saberlo, pero ya no.



Realmente, el modelo logsero-boloñés de eliminar la sustancia es tan importado como el modelo previo funcionarial o semifuncionarial (como el de las ingenierías de las Escuelas Técnicas), que es una emulación del francés.

Yo lo veo como enfermedades históricas. La Edad del Francés y la Edad del Inglés. No resuelven nada puesto que se fijan en la forma y no en el fondo. La inercia es enorme, y al final, "los trabajos se vuelven como la universidad" (es decir, como el colegio; es la muerte de éxito del paradigma de la Educación Universal) y no al revés. 

En algún momento este ciclo acabará, supongo que cuando tengamos a toda la población ignorando las propias bases de su bienestar y hundiéndose en algún tipo de apagón. La clave es que estos apagones se contengan en los centros subordinantes, mientras aquí seguimos con nuestra Pandereta Salvadora, que tan pronto nos limita, como nos aísla e inmuniza. Si hemos de diseñar una universidad con parámetros nativos, tenemos suficientes ejemplos en nuestra historia.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Ene 2023)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Está todo podrido. No es ningún secreto. ¿Quién va a ponerse a implantar cambios de sistema si todo está corrompido?
> 
> ¿Vas a implantar educación con temario puntero en tecnología e industria en un país que no tiene tecnología e industria?
> 
> ...



Sublime


----------



## Hyperion (2 Ene 2023)

Gerión dijo:


> Realmente, el modelo logsero-boloñés de eliminar la sustancia es tan importado como el modelo previo funcionarial o semifuncionarial (como el de las ingenierías de las Escuelas Técnicas), que es una emulación del francés.
> 
> Yo lo veo como enfermedades históricas. La Edad del Francés y la Edad del Inglés. No resuelven nada puesto que se fijan en la forma y no en el fondo. La inercia es enorme, y al final, "los trabajos se vuelven como la universidad" (es decir, como el colegio; es la muerte de éxito del paradigma de la Educación Universal) y no al revés.
> 
> En algún momento este ciclo acabará, supongo que cuando tengamos a toda la población ignorando las propias bases de su bienestar y hundiéndose en algún tipo de apagón. La clave es que estos apagones se contengan en los centros subordinantes, mientras aquí seguimos con nuestra Pandereta Salvadora, que tan pronto nos limita, como nos aísla e inmuniza. Si hemos de diseñar una universidad con parámetros nativos, tenemos suficientes ejemplos en nuestra historia.





Gerión dijo:


> Realmente, el modelo logsero-boloñés de eliminar la sustancia es tan importado como el modelo previo funcionarial o semifuncionarial (como el de las ingenierías de las Escuelas Técnicas), que es una emulación del francés.
> 
> Yo lo veo como enfermedades históricas. La Edad del Francés y la Edad del Inglés. No resuelven nada puesto que se fijan en la forma y no en el fondo. La inercia es enorme, y al final, "los trabajos se vuelven como la universidad" (es decir, como el colegio; es la muerte de éxito del paradigma de la Educación Universal) y no al revés.
> 
> En algún momento este ciclo acabará, supongo que cuando tengamos a toda la población ignorando las propias bases de su bienestar y hundiéndose en algún tipo de apagón. La clave es que estos apagones se contengan en los centros subordinantes, mientras aquí seguimos con nuestra Pandereta Salvadora, que tan pronto nos limita, como nos aísla e inmuniza. Si hemos de diseñar una universidad con parámetros nativos, tenemos suficientes ejemplos en nuestra historia.



El modelo NO es el problema. El modelo boloñes y el modelo francés son igualmente válidos, lo que no funciona es su aplicación en la sociedad española. Simplemente es que la población al final acaba adaptando esos modelos a su propia idiosincrasia, por eso todos los modelos fracasan.

Es como la selectividad, que no es más que un calco del abitur alemán, y allí no se han dedicado a proliferar colegios-vendenotas para que borjita el retoño del patrón pueda entrar sin problemas a una uni decente.

Si fuera por la sociedad española, tendríamos que volver a un sistema parecido al feudal o al franquista temprano extremadamente castizo: el hijo del señorito a estudiar, el hijo del mecánico a apretar tuercas junto al amiguito del cole y el hijo del agricultor a la azada. 

Porque en el fondo somos una sociedad muy conservadora, estática y castiza. Y la cuadrilla y el gremio están por encima de todo.

Y el sistema gabacho, pese a todo, y pese a lo vetusto que es, puede funcionar en España, solo hay que ver el mundo de las opos o el MIR, que son imitaciones de ese sistema.

El problema ha sido que, los que han escalado gracias a ese sistema, se lo han cargado a sabiendas que el anglosajón (más bien americano, y más bien americano moderno) es más dado al clasismo y fomenta más las castas inamovibles. Así sus retoños se ahorran curro.

No vaya a ser que sus retoños se queden sin su parte del pastel o que tengan que currar como lo hicieron sus padres.


----------



## ahondador (2 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> 
> ...




Alguien tiene un resumen ?


----------



## ahondador (2 Ene 2023)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> De todo el texto y más cosas que no ha contado (falta bastante bastante autocrítica) creo que lo más importante es que todo crío de 9 años tiene ya su móvil y su tablet a las que dedica TODAS LAS HORAS DEL DÍA, todo el puto día si no le obligas a hacer otra cosa.
> 
> Eso es la mayor lacra y lo que les va a hacer adultos con el seso sorbido. Y de ahí viene todo, no leen, no saben escribir, no saben expresarse...
> 
> Seguramente en 10 o 15 años recularemos y retiraremos los ordenadores de la enseñanza (y sobre todo los móviles en casa), cuando se haya consumado la catástrofe de tener una generación entera subnormalizada.




No creo: El gobierno y los padres reman a favor de que los crios se sigan subnormalizando en el futuro.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es decir, habría que volver mínimo al año 90 prelogse, y que con 14 años se estableciera el primer filtro, y una secundaria de 4 años donde quien quiera ir a la universidad saliera bien preparado, y que apruebe quien tenga que aprobar y no quien la administración diga que tiene que aprobar. Lo de los exámenes por titulación sería mucho lío si un alumno tiene que ir a 10 universidades a examinarse.



Exactamente igual que lo tienen montado los países serios, como por ejemplo Alemania


----------



## qbit (2 Ene 2023)

Parece ser que ahora los profes están frustrados por la baja calidad de la enseñanza y la poca autoridad, pero en mi época era al revés, y eran la mayoría unos psicópatas que disfrutaban jodiendo al alumno y la calidad de la enseñanza no era gran cosa si se comparaba con EE.UU., por ejemplo.


----------



## qbit (2 Ene 2023)

Quien tenga vocación, que haga carreras por Internet en universidades extranjeras, y no en este estercolero comunista.


----------



## lonchagordista (2 Ene 2023)

Mal. La frase correcta sería: "Querido alumno universitario de grado, estamos engañando *a tus padres*". 

Los alumnos llevan engañados desde la primaria. Aprobado general en primaria y secundaria, con no ser un maleante se aprueba bachillerato y la selectividad con un 12


----------



## mike17 (2 Ene 2023)

No es aprobar con más o menos notas; es que expectativas de futuro laboral tiene alguien que ha estudiado una carrera de las llamadas de Letras?. Opositar alguno de ellos. Los demás cambiar de sector laboral.


----------



## qbit (2 Ene 2023)

Otro problema que no menciona es que los profesores no deben ser funcionarios, porque si lo son, entonces se anquilosan, se creen intocables y no se les puede obligar a que den la talla y estén actualizados.


----------



## Gerión (2 Ene 2023)

Hyperion dijo:


> El modelo NO es el problema. El modelo boloñes y el modelo francés son igualmente válidos, lo que no funciona es su aplicación en la sociedad española. Simplemente es que la población al final acaba adaptando esos modelos a su propia idiosincrasia, por eso todos los modelos fracasan.
> 
> Es como la selectividad, que no es más que un calco del abitur alemán, y allí no se han dedicado a proliferar colegios-vendenotas para que borjita el retoño del patrón pueda entrar sin problemas a una uni decente.
> 
> ...



Concuerdo, aunque no en la valoración negativa de ese modelo de gremios, maestros y aprendices que también defiende Maeztu, nada más y nada menos, cuando describe la economía hispana tomando como ejemplo el de los tenderos indianos. Hay mucho que explorar por esa vía: su estabilidad y su carácter vitalicio, propietario y casi familiar es justamente lo que medio país quiere bajo el modelo de las oposiciones, aunque entregando el genio de todas esas cualidades al Estado, y a la vez, descansaba en una vitalidad popular que es la que busca (y no va a encontrar) el nuevo modelo anglosajón.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> 
> ...



Este tío es gilipollas. Desde el momento en el que el presupuesto que reciben los departamentos y la universidad dependen casi exclusivamente del número de alumnos, el aprobado masivo es obligado. Y esa es la realidad. No se puede trabajar sin presupuesto y sin pagar a los profesores y personal. No se puede mantener un hospital abierto funcionando correctamente sin presupuesto, y así con todo. Si el sueldo de los guardias civiles dependiera casi exclusivamente de las multas puestas, las pondrían por todo. Si su sueldo dependiera de no poner multas, no las pondrían nunca.

En definitiva, el responsable es el Estado. Quien quiera educación cuasi gratuita, o sea, la del Estado, no puede evitar seguir las normas que pone el Estado. Quien quiera una educación de calidad, independiente de criterios espurios, si alguna privada la da, que la pague.

Y este soplapollas viene con que el cambio está en el alumno, que el mundo cambia, y que le engañan. Este y un montón de foreros estúpidos que no ven con claridad las cosas y despotrican por resentimiento e incapacidad para obtener logros académicos, sospecho.

Ah, y si no queréis que la Educación dependa del Estado, montad instituciones de formación privadas de calidad. En vez de gastar en el fútbol y en la farándula, ponéis cada uno un dinero y montáis una universidad. Pero claro, como eso no lo hace nadie, tales universidades privadas de calidad no existen. Ni las instituciones de investigación privadas. Porque estamos en el país del ”que inventen ellos”.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Otro problema que no menciona es que los profesores no deben ser funcionarios, porque si lo son, entonces se anquilosan, se creen intocables y no se les puede obligar a que den la talla y estén actualizados.



Y si no lo son, les obligan a aprobar como en las privadas donde se paga una pasta, tonto de los cojones. Pero no te preocupes, que con el examen anual a los funcionarios te vas a enterar de adónde lleva lo que propones. Eso se usará para poner a los funcionarios de rodillas y que no puedan tomar ni una decisión correcta sin el permiso de arriba.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Ene 2023)

La Titulitis, del Abogado al Cocinero.


La Titulitis también va por "modas". Si hace 20 años un hijo le dice a su madre que deja la carrera de Derecho para ir a hacer de cocinero esta le habría puesto el grito en el cielo; Cocinero!! Con lo bien que vive y cobra un buen abogado vas y te me quieres meter a cocinero!! Todo el dia...




www.burbuja.info










Bloomberg y la Titulitis.


Ponte un mono Ponte traje. Esa era la frase (junto con el “esto va a ser legen-dario”) que Barney Stinson repetía una y otra vez en la serie “Como conocí a vuestra madre”. Barney (el ligón y juergusta del grupo) sostenía que ponerse traje es la clave para alcanzar el éxito y ser sublime...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hyperion (2 Ene 2023)

Gerión dijo:


> Concuerdo, aunque no en la valoración negativa de ese modelo de gremios, maestros y aprendices que también defiende Maeztu, nada más y nada menos, cuando describe la economía hispana tomando como ejemplo el de los tenderos indianos. *Hay mucho que explorar por esa vía: su estabilidad y su carácter vitalicio, propietario y casi familiar es justamente lo que medio país quiere bajo el modelo de las oposiciones, aunque entregando el genio de todas esas cualidades al Estado, y a la vez, descansaba en una vitalidad popular que es la que busca (y no va a encontrar) el nuevo modelo anglosajón.*



Aquí te equivocas en mi opinión; el modelo de oposiciones, si fuera por la sociedad española, se lo cargarían rápido, y de hecho hay muchas voces de los insiders que desean o que sea todo por concurso o directamente que haya herencia de plazas/eliminar las oposiciones.

Solo hay que ver las exigencias periódicas de los canis con porra que desean la herencia de plaza o los hijos de médicos que ODIAN el sistema MIR.

Lo que pasa es que es un trámite y filtro, impuesto a la fuerza. Y la gente traga con ello porque una, aquí la gente solo acata a base de hostias, y segundo porque permite cierta dinámica social y rotación, de manera que en ciertos puestos y profesiones hay algo menos de herencia profesional, que perpetua dicho sistema.

Precisamente para minimizar el chiringuitismo, el clientelismo y el tribalismo cuadrillista imperante.

El modelo gremial en la sociedad moderna es una mierda impracticable. Entiendo qué quieres decir pero no se puede quedar uno anclado en el siglo XVII.

Porque en ese modelo, mucha gente se queda fuera. Luego vienen los lloros en forma de guerras y conflictos civiles o lloros tipo "que vieneh loh rojoh/fashah".

Es el modelo de la estiba o los estancos, donde se han dado casos de peña que se CASA o folla con miembros para poder trabajar, de los oficios, que salvo en períodos de burbuja no funciona una mierda, y sin estar en el gremio solo genera precariedad por muy bueno que seas, de ahí que la gente los abandone, o de chriinguitos tipo correos o Renfe, que van tan de puta madre que en el caso del segundo han tenido que venir los gabachos y los spaghetti a colonizar y comerse nuestro mercado para que se pongan un poco las pilas.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

Algol dijo:


> El tio reconoce que le pagan por engañar a los universitarios. Engañarlos con unos conocimientos que nunca van a utilizar porque esos trabajos en Spain no van a estar. ¿Empresas? ¿Qué empresas, hijo de puta? Aun puede dar gracias que algun alumno no le parta la cara por estafador.



Veo que no pareces haber entendido nada de lo que ha escrito. Probablemente entrarias en el saco de los alumnos descritos por él, o ni eso, probablemente nunca hayas pisado una universidad. Esa es la actitud, adelante cahavalote!


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

McFly dijo:


> Estás equivocado
> Os engañan porque sois idiotas y no quereis dejar de serlo



Vaya, parece que alguien ha entendido algo


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> La culpa no es de los alumnos, claro que no, la culpa es de los españoles que han votado a mediocres, chorizos, mangantes, trileros, puteros y demás gente de la peor calaña a dirigir un país. La enseñanza en este país para los políticos es un medio de adoctrinamiento y de engañar a la gente, bajar y bajar cada vez más los niveles para hacerlos todos tan tontos que les metas una plandemia y aplaudan con las orejas, aunque es cierto que con estudios esto tampoco cambia y depende de otros factores. Para mi dar FP es un privilegio comparado con la ESO, aunque van a cargarse la FP si o si. Las reformas deben ser desde abajo, si corrompen la primaria el resto es efecto domino. Lo importante son chorradas, que si criterios de evaluación, aprendizajes, adaptaciones pedagógicas, que sean felices, etc, pero sobre todo, que usen poco el cerebro. Pero eso lo van a reconocer cuatro, la mayoría del profesorado no acepta que su trabajo es una mierda.



Basicamente iba a escribir algo muy parecido.
COMO COJONES VAMOS A ESPERAR TENER UNA BUENA EDUCACION PARA LOS JOVENES SI LA ESCORIA GOBERNANTE SON UNOS PUTOS NINIS, SIN ESTUDIOS, SIN EXPERIENCIA LABORAL, SIN EDUCACION, SIN CULTURA Y EN EL "MEJOR" DE LOS CASOS CON LOS ESTUDIOS Y MASTERES REGALADOS??? ESO ES LO QUE QUIEREN: IDIOTAS MAS IDIOTAS QUE ELLOS!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Algol dijo:


> El tio reconoce que le pagan por engañar a los universitarios. Engañarlos con unos conocimientos que nunca van a utilizar porque esos trabajos en Spain no van a estar. ¿Empresas? ¿Qué empresas, hijo de puta? Aun puede dar gracias que algun alumno no le parta la cara por estafador.



Y otra vez echando la culpa a los profesores de que España sea un solar. Con vosotros es lógico que España se vaya a la mierda. La universidad y ese profesor te dan una formación que TÚ has pedido al estar matriculado. Se te dan las herramientas. A partir de ahí con esa formación la vida te la tienes que buscar tú. ¿Te limpiamos el culo también? Y 55 imbéciles te dan un thanks. Así está el país, donde en lugar de ir a por quienes se mean en vuestra cara váis a por quienes os dicen donde está el problema y que hay que cambiar cosas.


----------



## Svl (2 Ene 2023)

Hyperion dijo:


> Aquí te equivocas en mi opinión; el modelo de oposiciones, si fuera por la sociedad española, se lo cargarían rápido, y de hecho hay muchas voces de los insiders que desean o que sea todo por concurso o directamente que haya herencia de plazas/eliminar las oposiciones.
> 
> Solo hay que ver las exigencias periódicas de los canis con porra que desean la herencia de plaza o los hijos de médicos que ODIAN el sistema MIR.
> 
> ...



Un conocido hijo de saga de médicos me decía que el MIR era injusto, que cada uno debería escoger la especialidad que quisiera. 

Claro, su familia tenía una clínica de traumatología y si él quería heredar el negocio debía hacer esa especialidad. Como no le dio para eso y tuvo que conformarse con ser médico de familia pues nada, que horrible e injusto es el MIR.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

Fanego el gitano dijo:


> Os resumo mi vida estudiantil.
> 
> Nunca presté atención, hacía pellas todo lo que podía, fotocopiaba los apuntes o estudiaba por el libro la noche antes, copiaba todo lo posible con chuletas tamaño folio que metía debajo de la hoja del examen, me partía de risa en clase con mis amigos, iba siempre al bar a jugar al mus, me lo pasaba de coña y ligaba todo lo que pudiera
> 
> ...



No todo el mundo puede ser un enchufado como tú y la mayoría se lo tienen que ganar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Veo que no pareces haber entendido nada de lo que ha escrito. Probablemente entrarias en el saco de los alumnos descritos por él, o ni eso, probablemente nunca hayas pisado una universidad. Esa es la actitud, adelante cahavalote!



Tiene pinta de ser un mediocre que no pudo aprobar ni la ESO y te dirá siempre que la culpa es de todo el mundo menos de él. Y 55 thanks que le han dado.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y otra vez echando la culpa a los profesores de que España sea un solar. Con vosotros es lógico que España se vaya a la mierda. La universidad y ese profesor te dan una formación que TÚ has pedido al estar matriculado. Se te dan las herramientas. A partir de ahí con esa formación la vida te la tienes que buscar tú. ¿Te limpiamos el culo también? Y 55 imbéciles te dan un thanks. Así está el país, donde en lugar de ir a por quienes se mean en vuestra cara váis a por quienes os dicen donde está el problema y que hay que cambiar cosas.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

niebla13 dijo:


> Ya que va de nazi del vocabulario y la expresión escrita, cabe señalar que la frase "con admiración hacia lo que les rodea y hacia otras culturas" es incorrecta. Según la RAE no es apropiado repetir la preposición hacia.
> 
> Cuando escribe lo de huir de los nacionalismos, no se da cuenta de que cuanto más fuerte era la nación española más fuerte fue su educación (siglo de Oro).
> Lo de insultar a los del país creador de TikTok contradice el significado de la citada frase.
> ...



Tienes gran parte de razón, pero él también


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Está todo podrido. No es ningún secreto. ¿Quién va a ponerse a implantar cambios de sistema si todo está corrompido?
> 
> ¿Vas a implantar educación con temario puntero en tecnología e industria en un país que no tiene tecnología e industria?
> 
> ...



A punto estoy de llorar. Este país está podrido hasta la médula.


----------



## Svl (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y otra vez echando la culpa a los profesores de que España sea un solar. Con vosotros es lógico que España se vaya a la mierda. La universidad y ese profesor te dan una formación que TÚ has pedido al estar matriculado. Se te dan las herramientas. A partir de ahí con esa formación la vida te la tienes que buscar tú. ¿Te limpiamos el culo también? Y 55 imbéciles te dan un thanks. Así está el país, donde en lugar de ir a por quienes se mean en vuestra cara váis a por quienes os dicen donde está el problema y que hay que cambiar cosas.



Cierto en parte. Ahora que no se venda la Universidad como ella misma se vende.

No sé cómo venderá sus estudios ese profesor, pero si te vas a cualquier feria de carreras que "orientan" a los estudiantes de Instituto en cualquier stand te venden la Universidad como el sumum de la empleabilidad y buen sueldo. Cuando ya hace décadas que no es así.

Los únicos que he conocido que dicen la verdad sobre sus estudios son a los de letras. Al menos te dicen la verdad, esto sirve para funcivaguear y poco más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Exactamente igual que lo tienen montado los países serios, como por ejemplo Alemania



Y allí es incluso peor: separan a los chavales a los 10 años, aunque lo hacen en una secundaria dividida en 3 donde los del medio siempre pueden tirar para un lado u otro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Svl dijo:


> Cierto en parte. Ahora que no se venda la Universidad como ella misma se vende.
> 
> No sé cómo venderá sus estudios ese profesor, pero si te vas a cualquier feria de carreras que "orientan" a los estudiantes de Instituto en cualquier stand te venden la Universidad como el sumum de la empleabilidad y buen sueldo. Cuando ya hace décadas que no es así.
> 
> Los únicos que he conocido que dicen la verdad sobre sus estudios son a los de letras. Al menos te dicen la verdad, esto sirve para funcivaguear y poco más.



Los que van a esos sitios siempre son los vendehumos. Los profesores serios no se venden a esas mierdas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Parece ser que ahora los profes están frustrados por la baja calidad de la enseñanza y la poca autoridad, pero en mi época era al revés, y eran la mayoría unos psicópatas que disfrutaban jodiendo al alumno y la calidad de la enseñanza no era gran cosa si se comparaba con EE.UU., por ejemplo.



¿EEUU? Hace décadas que el sistema gusano es una puta mierda, si es que alguna vez ha sido bueno


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Ene 2023)

Iceta o Patxi López se ríen de los estudios, la dureza, los aprobados o suspensos y de todos.

Ahí los tenéis. Son el ejemplo perfecto de cómo siendo unos auténticos patanes en la Universidad y sin llegar a terminar ninguno de sus estudios, viven mejor que nadie sólo porque se dieron cuenta que comiendo polla del partido de turno iban a llegar mucho más lejos que un MH en la Politécnica de Chichinabo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Otro problema que no menciona es que los profesores no deben ser funcionarios, porque si lo son, entonces se anquilosan, se creen intocables y no se les puede obligar a que den la talla y estén actualizados.



Y si no lo son cada partido político pone a los suyos a dedo.


----------



## maru80 (2 Ene 2023)

Hace 10 años que terminé la Universidad y si volviese a ir ahora mismo, me encontraría con los mismos profesores, mismo temario y mismas cosas, mismo sistema y todo igual.

Lo mismo que si volviese al Instituto y al Colegio. Vale, ahora les dejan usar el ordenador...

Si en esa clase donde explica los conceptos de una empresa, explicase conceptos de tiendas online, marketplace, influencers que ganan pasta con sus negocios digitales, los alumnos le harían más caso.

Hasta a mi me aburriría volver a la Universidad, estaría en clase con el pc montando cosas digitales a mi rollo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Iceta o Patxi López se ríen de los estudios, la dureza, los aprobados o suspensos y de todos.
> 
> Ahí los tenéis. Son el ejemplo perfecto de cómo siendo unos auténticos patanes en la Universidad y sin llegar a terminar ninguno de sus estudios, viven mejor que nadie sólo porque se dieron cuenta que comiendo polla del partido de turno iban a llegar mucho más lejos que un MH en la Politécnica de Chichinabo



Pues eso es lo que hemos de evitar precisamente.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que hemos de evitar precisamente.



Ya, pero es lo que se promueve(y no lo digo por tí, como profesor) sino por los propios partidos políticos que ensalzan a estos indigentes mentales.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (2 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Pero que cojones tiene que protestar un profesor universitario español, la universidad española es la peor del mundo, por el sistema y por los mierdas de los profesores no por los alumnos.
> 
> No puedo extenderme ahora,pero son mierda pura ,y lo peor es que joden a la secundaria y al mundo laboral y al país en general .
> 
> ...



Eso no era así. Al menos los alumnos españoles de carreras técnicas eran bien valorados en el extranjero.
Y yo he trabajado con muchos cabezacuadradas (alemanes), belgas, gabachos, british, griegos, italianosy demás patulea internacional y no les teniamos que envidiar en nada mas que en la administracion del tiempo (los alemanes) porque en lo demas, ni de coña nada de nada. Los unicos a los que he admirado de verdad por su profesionalidad, preparación y capacidad de trabajo han sido los PUTOS CHINOS. No me extraña se coman el puto mundo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ya, pero es lo que se promueve(y no lo digo por tí, como profesor) sino por los propios partidos políticos que ensalzan a estos indigentes mentales.



Claro, por eso siguen empeñados en que cada vez sea todo peor y en mantener lo que a ellos les ha llevado hasta ahí.


----------



## Calahan (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En Europa hace años que están así, nosotros hemos sido de los últimos. Los asiáticos se nos van a comer vivos. Pero eh, que somos muy inclusivos y sociales.



Los chinos tienen el problema del hijo único.
Los jóvenes no tragan como sus padres.
Están mimados y muchos también dicen que reme otro.


----------



## Calahan (2 Ene 2023)

Vaisadiñar dijo:


> Y las comas, ¿te las robaron?



Él dice que es mediocre e intenta escribir como si lo fuera.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Claro, por eso siguen empeñados en que cada vez sea todo peor y en mantener lo que a ellos les ha llevado hasta ahí.



¿Eres un auténtico patán en los estudios y en la vida como Iceta, Patxi, Moreno Nocilla o la del word perfect?

No te preocupes hamijo, mama polla política que vas a vivir mejor que el 99% de la población.

Y es que es asi, los partidos son un reflejo de la sociedad. Ya todo lo demás es tirarnos piedrad los unos contra los otros mientras los que manejan la educación se rien a carcajadas de que tú quieras que se aprueben a 3 de 500 en Cálculo II para que se te ponga dura en la cafetería de la Universidad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> En
> En buena parte si. En gran parte la tiene la mierda universidad que tenemos



Sigo sin ver qué culpa tenemos los profesores de eso. La mayoría lo hacemos lo mejor que podemos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Y por supuesto a todos los que echan espuma por la boca sigo sin leer propuestas de verdad para cambiar las cosas y que sean justas. La mayoría me parece que sois unos mediocres que pretendéis que se os regale todo sin hacer una puta mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Pichorrica dijo:


> ¿Eres un auténtico patán en los estudios y en la vida como Iceta, Patxi, Moreno Nocilla o la del word perfect?
> 
> No te preocupes hamijo, mama polla política que vas a vivir mejor que el 99% de la población.
> 
> Y es que es asi, los partidos son un reflejo de la sociedad. Ya todo lo demás es tirarnos piedrad los unos contra los otros mientras los que manejan la educación se rien a carcajadas de que tú quieras que se aprueben a 3 de 500 en Cálculo II para que se te ponga dura en la cafetería de la Universidad



Dudo mucho que a ningún profesor se le ponga dura por que aprueben 3 de 500. Es más, a la mayoría le temblarán las piernas, porque ve que lo que llega tendría que haberse quedado mucho antes y que tiene un problemón encima, aunque menor que en secundaria, que ahí los padres van a por tu cabeza.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dudo mucho que a ningún profesor se le ponga dura por que aprueben 3 de 500. Es más, a la mayoría le temblarán las piernas, porque ve que lo que llega tendría que haberse quedado mucho antes.



Digo a los foreros que empiezan con las tonterías de que yo en mi época aprobabamos 3 de 500 en Álgebra y blablabla mientras el Iceta baila cada vez que ve lo que cobra por no haber hecho nada en la vida.

PD: yo también he sufrido esas matanzas sin sentido cuando ves a los patanes políticos que promueven lo que promueven


----------



## Calahan (2 Ene 2023)

jabalino dijo:


> Ya me lo contarás cuando te operen esos médicos recién graduados en la nada.



En el franquismo se compraban exámenes... en medicina.


----------



## Svl (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los que van a esos sitios siempre son los vendehumos. Los profesores serios no se venden a esas mierdas.



Como que no. ¿Sabes lo desesperados que están en ciertos departamentos de ingeniería por ejemplo por captar alumnos? ¿ o en arquitectura? Yo he visto a profesores eminencias mentir con alevosía delante de adolescentes para captar alumnos. 

O colarme en 1 de grado y el profesor vender su carrera como lo más de lo más para luego en Petit Comité con sus colegas confesar que su carrera en España y en la zona geográfica donde está no tiene mucho futuro. Porque iban regular de alumnos y ya sentían los recortes en el departamento


----------



## Destro (2 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si lo miro desde un punto egoista, cuando peor sea la formación de las nuevas generaciones mejor para mi carrera profesional.



Puede que sí y puede que no. Imagina que más adelante te toca un jefe joven, y es como la mayoría de sus alumnos. Imagínate haciendo tú las cosas bien pero no entendiéndolas él, y tirándotelas abajo.

Yo he visto hasta jefes que no saben ni escribir con cierta corrección.


----------



## Destro (2 Ene 2023)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> De todo el texto y más cosas que no ha contado (falta bastante bastante autocrítica) creo que lo más importante es que todo crío de 9 años tiene ya su móvil y su tablet a las que dedica TODAS LAS HORAS DEL DÍA, todo el puto día si no le obligas a hacer otra cosa.
> 
> Eso es la mayor lacra y lo que les va a hacer adultos con el seso sorbido. Y de ahí viene todo, no leen, no saben escribir, no saben expresarse...
> 
> Seguramente en 10 o 15 años recularemos y retiraremos los ordenadores de la enseñanza (y sobre todo los móviles en casa), cuando se haya consumado la catástrofe de tener una generación entera subnormalizada.



+1. Te falta el punto más importante: son incapaces de prestar atención a algo (que no sea el móvil) más de unos pocos segundos.

No creo que en 10-15 años se recule, total, lo que interesa es eso, la masa cuanto más ovejuna mejor. A fin de cuentas será una minoría la que haga cosas que requieran conocimientos de verdad, el resto para trabajos de mierda, y eso si consiguen trabajo, no va a necesitar más.


----------



## Javier Garrido (2 Ene 2023)

A ti si que hay que echarte de la formación universitaria, sinvergüenza, que ya se ve que vienes de la cultura del filtrado, de que yo decido si te sacas el titulo o no según como me caigas y como de bien me comas la polla.

La formación universitaria es un derecho universal para todos, o debería serlo, y tu función de filtrar a la gente tiene los días contados cuando esa formación sea para todos.


----------



## Knight who says ni (2 Ene 2023)

Destro dijo:


> +1. Te falta el punto más importante: son incapaces de prestar atención a algo (que no sea el móvil) más de unos pocos segundos.



Esto me está pasando a mí con 40 y pico años. No sé si es el puto móvil o la edad, pero antes devoraba libros y ahora me cuesta centrarme. 

Si eso me pasa a mí imagínate lo que le puede hacer el móvil y las redes sociales a un crío de 9 años con el cerebro de plastilina...


----------



## Javito Putero (2 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Joder es que os podia contar como varios amigos nos ibamos percutiendo a una y cada uno iba aportando trocitos a su tesis.
> Y ni siquiera eramos de esa carrera. Uno profe de literatura, otro de informatica, de economia, de informatica... y le pusieron cum laude a la moza. Esa tesis paso por no menos de 20 manos... ahora es profesora de universidad. Asi esta el tema.
> Ahhh el profe recomendo a la moza para el puesto.... ahora ella le llama todos los años para varios simposios como invitado estrella. Cada dos meses esta en la playa el cabron este... que me imagino que se la percutira tambien.



Luego imagina ser un hombre inteligente y que te suspenda la petardaza esa.

Es más, a que vas a que te evalue esa tipa..

La mitad parientes, y la otra mitad coitos.


----------



## Können (2 Ene 2023)

Shudra dijo:


> Eso es un fracaso del estado y del país.



Es que el Estado por definición es un fracaso.


----------



## Javito Putero (2 Ene 2023)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Para la mierda que enseñan en la universidad y el coste que tiene, por mi que la hagan toda online y que los videos los grabe un actor, estilo los docus de ciencia de netflix para subnormales.
> Los alumnos van y se esconden detrás de un laptop, para eso te quedas en casa y ves la clase en el ordenador.
> El tio está dando la clave: si suspenden a casi todos, se reduce el presupuesto, luego levantan la mano.
> 
> ...



Ya bueno, pagais sueldos de escoria, es muy justo que obtengáis mierda.


Mieeeeeererda. Hubo unos pocos años que se podía encontrar talento, pero el agua fluye.


----------



## Javito Putero (2 Ene 2023)

europeo dijo:


> En el subforo de emprendedores tenemos un hilo bastante apañado sobre despachos de abogados.
> 
> Hace tiempo ya comentamos el bajonazo general que habían pegado los titulados de grado respecto a los licenciados, sacamos las mismas conclusiones que este profesor.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco lo tengo y se hacer eso que tu dices y para colmo tengo otra carrera diferente, vamos que no lo debería saber.

La verdad es que tanto esfuerzo y conocimiento no me ha servido de nada, así que me alegro que vuestro futuro sea cargar con panchas semideficientes.


----------



## Javito Putero (2 Ene 2023)

Svl dijo:


> Todo lo que comenta es cierto. Buen diagnostico, ahora falta dar soluciones.
> 
> Una cosa que siempre digo es fijarse en lo que hacen los médicos y demás carreras del sector sanitario. Pese a todos los vaivenes de la sociedad en los últimos 30 años (crisis, devaluación de la enseñanza) este sector se mantiene con una altísima empleabilidad y formando unos profesionales de calidad. ¿Cual es su secreto?
> 
> ...



No hombre no, pero que chorradas. Lo que pasa en medicina es que paga el estao.


----------



## Javito Putero (2 Ene 2023)

troll random dijo:


> Ya, no digo que no.a nivel nacional puede ser
> 
> Por otra parte, a nivel internacional, las empresas en Europa se están llenando de "lisensiados" indios, con títulos de informática y otros estudios de un nivel bajísimo en sus universidades, comparable al bachillerato español, y a nadie parece importarle
> 
> ...



Pues eso, el cagomierdas langosto suspende pollos es un hijo de puta sin más ... y les está reventando la vida encima.


----------



## Svl (2 Ene 2023)

Javito Putero dijo:


> No hombre no, pero que chorradas. Lo que pasa en medicina es que paga el estao.



Perfectamente se pueden hacer estudios de mercado laboral (serios) sobre cuantos profesionales de cada ramo se necesitan. 

Simplemente con ver la tasa de inscritos en la seguridad social a los 5 años de los graduados se puede ver si sobra o no sobran. Se mira el% que está trabajando y trabajando de lo suyo. Si el% en paro o trabajando de algo distinto es muy elevada, se reducen plazas.


----------



## Formato JPG (2 Ene 2023)

Estimado Daniel Arias-Aranda.
Su testimonio sobre el sistema universitario ha sido fruto de la sinceridad, y le agradezco que haya sido así.

Tras esto le ruego que renuncie a la cátedra, para poner la primera piedra en el camino hacia la regeneración universitaria.


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Ene 2023)

ahondador dijo:


> Alguien tiene un resumen ?



VAGUIVAGO muy vago de GITANOBOCS con muchisimas infulas y cero autocritica, lloriquea diciendo que en la hunibersidez ahora solo hay niños rata que se comportan como tales, y que no le hacen casito, y que ñiñiñiñi

Lo cual es cierto, pero se le olvida decir que hoy dia todo el mundo es niño rata (da igual la edad), gracias al proceso de subnormalizacion al que estamos sometidos, y del cual el lloron de mierda que caga el texto, tiene una gran parte de culpa

Pero el pone el cazo y a cobrar, y la culpa es de los demas que son sunormales, y lo que habria que hacerles es cobrarles mas


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Ene 2023)

Können dijo:


> Es que el Estado por definición es un fracaso.



A la basura retrasada como tu hay que tironucarla. Rapido


----------



## Javito Putero (2 Ene 2023)

Svl dijo:


> Perfectamente se pueden hacer estudios de mercado laboral (serios) sobre cuantos profesionales de cada ramo se necesitan.
> 
> Simplemente con ver la tasa de inscritos en la seguridad social a los 5 años de los graduados se puede ver si sobra o no sobran. Se mira el% que está trabajando y trabajando de lo suyo. Si el% en paro o trabajando de algo distinto es muy elevada, se reducen plazas.



No te digo que no, pero el hecho diferencial es que todos tienen empleo estatal con su categoría pagada de manera acorde.

Y con esa clasificación muchas facultades cierran que hacemos con los vagos titulares, vagos catedraticos, etc.


----------



## Santiago4 (2 Ene 2023)

Menos de dos horas por semana: la jornada laboral de los catedráticos de Almería


Los catedráticos de la Universidad de Almería apenas dan clase mientras cargan todo el trabajo a sus ayudantes: "Es un sistema establecido, les dan prebendas a cambio de votos"




www.elconfidencial.com







qbit dijo:


> Otro problema que no menciona es que los profesores no deben ser funcionarios, porque si lo son, entonces se anquilosan, se creen intocables y no se les puede obligar a que den la talla y estén actualizados.



Las CARENCIAS DE LA EDUCACIÓN SUPERIOR

*La endogamia académica fosiliza las universidades españolas

La UE considera que la situación es un problema preocupante para la docencia y la investigación
El 69% de los profesores estudiaron en el centro donde imparten clases, frente al 8% de Alemania

ej.Convocatoria de una plaza*
El campus reconoció que estaba hecha a la medida de la vacante . “Todo es un montaje contra mí”, arguye hoy el docente, cuyo caso es peculiar porque ahora él es acusado de participar en el amaño de una plaza, pero en una ocasión anterior él fue víctima de un caso similar  
Oposiciones con nombre propio


----------



## Burrocracia (2 Ene 2023)

lapetus dijo:


> La universidad es el nuevo instituto.
> El instituto es el nuevo colegio.
> 
> Esos alumnos no saben hacer ni la O con un canuto, evidentemente no podrían sobrevivir en el mercado laboral tal cual salen. Pero ya da igual todo, porque en el NWO las grandes multinacionales son las únicas proveedoras de empleo, y te contratan sólo si eres diverso. Para el resto de la población, funcionariado si eres mujera, y el resto de autóctonos tendrán que tirar con UBIs para comer, pagar el móvil y comprar porros, como los niñatos de 15 años.



Antes si que sabían hacer muchos O verdad ? Aquellos graduados que sólo habían chapado teoría durante años,sin hacer ni una puta presentación en público.Lo siento no soy de insultar pero es que sois tontisimos ...este tema me puede ,sois muy tontos


----------



## Burrocracia (3 Ene 2023)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Que alguna de las cosa que dice sean verdad no quita para que empiece a poner en orden su cuarto.
> 
> La universidad es un agujero endogámico y de enchufados desde antes que el se licenciara. Por cierto un tipo que empieza a dar clase de Dirección estratégica con 25 años y que no ha visto una empresa de verdad en su puta vida. Se licencia, le come el rabo al director del departamento y a dar clase mientras hace el doctorado dirigido por el mismo director que le ha enchufado.
> 
> ...



Tu mensaje es muy bueno en general pero me podrías matizar y desarrollar esta parte: "los chavales ahora estar agilipollados lo sabemos todos pero "¿ exactamente cuando empezaron a estar agilipollados,consideras que en tú epoca no lo estaban? , ¿Cuál era tu época ? ¿Que decían "los mayores" de vosotros los jóvenes ?


----------



## Svl (3 Ene 2023)

Javito Putero dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero el hecho diferencial es que todos tienen empleo estatal con su categoría pagada de manera acorde.
> 
> Y con esa clasificación muchas facultades cierran que hacemos con los vagos titulares, vagos catedraticos, etc.



Al profesorado más mayor se le prejubila y al más joven se le ofrece plaza en los centros que queden.

Es la salida más digna. Que hacemos entonces? Seguir alimentando esta estafa piramidal?

Porque lo peor que le puedes hacer a un chaval joven en sus 18/25 años es hacerle PERDER EL TIEMPO. En esa edad se deciden muchas cosas. Para acabar en el paro mejor invertir el tiempo en preparar alguna opo o meterse en el ejército.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (3 Ene 2023)

Svl dijo:


> Al profesorado más mayor se le prejubila y al más joven se le ofrece plaza en los centros que queden.
> 
> Es la salida más digna. Que hacemos entonces? Seguir alimentando esta estafa piramidal?
> 
> Porque lo peor que le puedes hacer a un chaval joven en sus 18/25 años es hacerle PERDER EN TIEMPO. En esa edad se deciden muchas cosas. Para acabar en el paro mejor invertir el tiempo en preparar alguna opo o meterse en el ejército.



O la iglesia. Es fácil ascender si no eres extranjero y para ser nini parado nuncafollista mejor ser sacerdote.

A un examigo mío hace poco le hicieron obispo. 

Y si no te da la cabeza para estudiar hay conventos, monasterios e institutos religiosos donde se puede entrar sin estudios.

Y en algunos de ellos no se vive nada mal, la cuestión es saber elegir el sitio.


----------



## Burrocracia (3 Ene 2023)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Eso no era así. Al menos los alumnos españoles de carreras técnicas eran bien valorados en el extranjero.
> Y yo he trabajado con muchos cabezacuadradas (alemanes), belgas, gabachos, british, griegos, italianosy demás patulea internacional y no les teniamos que envidiar en nada mas que en la administracion del tiempo (los alemanes) porque en lo demas, ni de coña nada de nada. Los unicos a los que he admirado de verdad por su profesionalidad, preparación y capacidad de trabajo han sido los PUTOS CHINOS. No me extraña se coman el puto mundo



Si si jajajaja los chinos, francéses o alemanes mandando cohetes al espacio usando programas informáticos de última generación y habiendose incorporado con 22 años al mercado laboral (el español a con 28 o nunca),entrenados en la escuela por los mejores profesionales del mundo en su especialidad yendo al grano y los españolacas diciéndoles ehh espera que te hago unas ecuaciones con papel y boli(en la mejor universidad española te decían que no usarás calculadora) y haciendolo por el método mas lento y complicado,que es lo que enseñan en la Huniversidad española unos hijos de puta que nadie conoce ni en su casa a la hora de comer. 

Curiosamente nadie contrataba a ingenieros españoles antes de la crisis de 2008 ,en Alemania los que iban en los 70 y 80 se volvían para España porque no encontraban nada .
Esto de los ingenieros por el mundo empezó en el 2008 ya que se debió correr la voz que eran los más mataos de Europa que los podías putear y no protestaban y cobraban 4 perras.

Pero seguid creyendo que es por que sois la hostia,nunca escuché a ningún extranjero hablando de que las ingenierías españolas fuesen nada especial,hacen como nosotros según el PIB(actual ) del país juzgo todo y ya está así un senegalés pensara que un licenciado español es la hostia y un alemán que es normalito ,menos que los suyos seguro.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (3 Ene 2023)

eL PERRO dijo:


> VAGUIVAGO muy vago de GITANOBOCS con muchisimas infulas y cero autocritica, lloriquea diciendo que en la hunibersidez ahora solo hay niños rata que se comportan como tales, y que no le hacen casito, y que ñiñiñiñi
> 
> Lo cual es cierto, pero se le olvida decir que hoy dia todo el mundo es niño rata (da igual la edad), gracias al proceso de subnormalizacion al que estamos sometidos, y del cual el lloron de mierda que caga el texto, tiene una gran parte de culpa
> 
> Pero el pone el cazo y a cobrar, y la culpa es de los demas que son sunormales, y lo que habria que hacerles es cobrarles mas



Métete a fraile fossor de la misericordia. Si estás sano y haces lo mismo que ellos te aceptarán. Trabajan poco, comen bien y tienen hasta piscina y WiFi.

Y dejarás a tus padres tranquilos.


----------



## Svl (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## eL PERRO (3 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Tu mensaje es muy bueno en general pero me podrías matizar y desarrollar esta parte: "los chavales ahora estar agilipollados lo sabemos todos pero "¿ exactamente cuando empezaron a estar agilipollados,consideras que en tú epoca no lo estaban? , ¿Cuál era tu época ? ¿Que decían "los mayores" de vosotros los jóvenes ?



Estamos ante un cambio de paradigma mundial. Estamos ante la primera generacion de la historia, que de verdad, se esta convirtiendo en BRUTALMENTE SUBNORMAL. Y la cuestion es que los que son subnormales no son solo los mañacos, sino TODO EL MUNDO, la gente de todas las edades, al unisono, se estan subnormalizando y cerebrotriturando

La cosa es que no son subnormales de ignorancia, de burreras analfabetos (o bueno, un poco si). La cuestion va por el camino de la INFANTILIZACION, de la falta total de madurez, de la conversion de toda la gente en NIÑOS RATA ETERNOS, da igual si tienen 15 o 51, tienen un perfil mental y conductual igual. Formas de ser y pensar totalmente INMADURAS, IRRESPONSABLES, vacias de sentido comun

Una grandisima parte de la culpa lo tienen ese mundo repugnante de las redes sociales y de estar el dia entero pegado alas pantallitas como sunormales con el coco sorbido, y que estan convirtiendo ala gente en jodida automata sicopata que recibe tantos sobreestimulos que ni siente ni padece

El problema es cuando un puto VAGUIVAGO de mierda, que son una parte importantisima de quienes tienen la culpa en este proceso de infantilizacion y subnormalizacion, se pone a lloriquear y subnormalear, echandole la culpa a los mañacos de 18, del trabajo NO HECHO por el y todos los demas putos vagos inutiles de mierda como el. Y peor aun que se ponga a identificar como raiz de los problemas el que esos crios vayan a clase en chandal, que hay que robarles aun mas en impuestos y matriculas, y que aun tienen que memorizar mas tochos de mierda infumables

El mundo esta subnormalizado, si. Pero unos de los principales responsables son estos vaguivagos terroristas de mierda, como el que caga el hilo


----------



## Cocoplato (3 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Tocho interesante sobre el bajon de nivel de los alumnos.. curiosamente el senyor funcionario dice estar 'atado' y obligado a aprobarlos con lo indespedible que debe ser y todo eso..
> 
> Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25* *años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en las soluciones pero no se ejecutan porque solo se te hayan ocurrido a ti o sean difíciles. No se ejecutan porque van en contra de la ideología y el plan global. La ideología es judaísmo y el plan en lo que toca a España es convertirla en un país del tercer mundo. Es así de fácil, no es un accidente, es adrede. Huye de España. Este puto país está muerto a no ser que empiece otra guerra civil y ganen los buenos. Todo lo que enseñas en tu asignatura está diseñado para que los líderes de otros países exploten a las masas y a los países basura y España ha sido designadla como país basura. Ríndete hasta que llegue la guerra. No hay nada que hacer por las buenas.

En cuanto a “los españoles”. Si, están perdidos. Nadie tiene hijos y los que hay nunca han sido tan estúpidos y tan cobardes. No queda árbol que salvar, solo rastrojos muertos que quemar. A España hay que abandonarla que ya no es España, es Perú y Marruecos y orgullosa de serlo. Es mejor que los pocos españoles de bien que queden se unan a países y grupos con más posibilidades. Es eso o hundirse en la miasma tercermundista moronegra. Tu mismo.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (3 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Si si jajajaja los chinos, francéses o alemanes mandando cohetes al espacio usando programas informáticos de última generación y habiendose incorporado con 22 años al mercado laboral (el español a con 28 o nunca),entrenados en la escuela por los mejores profesionales del mundo en su especialidad yendo al grano y los españolacas diciéndoles ehh espera que te hago unas ecuaciones con papel y boli(en la mejor universidad española te decían que no usarás calculadora) y haciendolo por el método mas lento y complicado,que es lo que enseñan en la Huniversidad española unos hijos de puta que nadie conoce ni en su casa a la hora de comer.
> 
> Curiosamente nadie contrataba a ingenieros españoles antes de la crisis de 2008 ,en Alemania los que iban en los 70 y 80 se volvían para España porque no encontraban nada .
> Esto de los ingenieros por el mundo empezó en el 2008 ya que se debió correr la voz que eran los más mataos de Europa que los podías putear y no protestaban y cobraban 4 perras.
> ...



- Tú has trabajado con ellos (con alguno al menos)? 
- Tienes experiencia internacional? 
- Que tipo de formación tienes?


----------



## Hyperion (3 Ene 2023)

Svl dijo:


> Perfectamente se pueden hacer estudios de mercado laboral (serios) sobre cuantos profesionales de cada ramo se necesitan.
> 
> Simplemente con ver la tasa de inscritos en la seguridad social a los 5 años de los graduados se puede ver si sobra o no sobran. Se mira el% que está trabajando y trabajando de lo suyo. Si el% en paro o trabajando de algo distinto es muy elevada, se reducen plazas.



De hecho se hizo, el estudio de El Mundo es quizás es estudio más serio que se ha hecho en materia de carreras y mercado laboral. Y da lugar a eróticos resultados entre los cuales:

-Solo las carreras sanitarias tienen un porcentaje decente (superior al 70% de graduados) trabajando de lo suyo. En concreto Medicina, Farmacia y Óptica. Enfermería tiene resultados raros porque sus titulados consideran que no es trabajo de lo suyo muchas veces (ínfulas de médico frustrado), lo mismo con otras diplomaturas sanitarias.

-Sobran entre el 40 y el 70 por ciento de plazas en las STEM. Únicamente superaban por poco el 50 por ciento de personas trabajando de lo suyo tres titulaciones (Aeronáutica, porque se hizo cuando se daba en Madrid, Sevilla y poco más, e Industrial y Teleco por genéricas y dadas a meterse en todo tipo de sectores, y vete tú a saber si no contaban los emigrados).

-Como dicen en Ghost in the Shell: la especialización nos hace débiles. A más especializada la titulación, más mierda comen sus titulados. Salvo en el ramo sanitario.

-Si se tuvieran que ajustar al empleo, sobra como el 60-80 por ciento de plazas en el resto de campos. Aunque los de humanidades al menos entran conscientes en éstas. Algunas como Turismo tienen tasas muy altas de empleo pero extremadamente bajas en cuanto a empleo cualificado (obvio, para ser recepcionista no hace falta cuatro cinco años de carrera, con todo el respetl a éstos, que muchas veces cobran mejor que cualquier hinjiniero).


----------



## tetastreta (3 Ene 2023)

Os habéis preguntado alguna vez quien edita los libros y los conocimientos que se deben impartir en TODOS LOS COLEGIOS Y UNIVERSIDADES DEL MUNDO (al menos en europa, Latinoamérica y en menor medida USA), quién dice que se debe evaluar y que no? Todo absolutamente todo sale de la UNESCO y a este organismo lo controla la COMPAÑIA DE Jesús. Quitarle la educación a los jesuitas durante una generación solamente y veréis con vuestros propios ojos la mejora mundial. Esto lo estoy escribiendo ebrio y en shock traumático propio de un loco...


----------



## dfeka (3 Ene 2023)

querido op: eres este? Querido alumno universitario de grado: Te estamos engañando


----------



## workforfood (3 Ene 2023)

Hyperion dijo:


> De hecho se hizo, el estudio de El Mundo es quizás es estudio más serio que se ha hecho en materia de carreras y mercado laboral. Y da lugar a eróticos resultados entre los cuales:
> 
> -*Solo las carreras sanitarias tienen un porcentaje decente (superior al 70% de graduados) trabajando de lo suyo. En concreto Medicina, Farmacia y Óptica*. Enfermería tiene resultados raros porque sus titulados consideran que no es trabajo de lo suyo muchas veces (ínfulas de médico frustrado), lo mismo con otras diplomaturas sanitarias.
> 
> ...



No me jodas las sanitarias tiene un acceso a lo Corea del Norte. Ahora el colegio de médicos anda algo jodido que haya 6000 alumnos públicos y 2000 privados cuánta gente sorteó ese obstáculo estudiando en la Clínica Universitaria de Navarra una de sus alumnas fue Noelia de Mingo, pero el MIR sigue prácticamente igual aunque algunas plazas han aumentado. Pero vamos entrar en medicina es curro seguro y sin MIR. Pero normalmente las facultades de medicina o las escuelas de enfermería siempre han estado separadas del resto de la universidad, normalmente se colocan al lado de los hospitales poca o ninguna relación tienen con el resto de universitarios.


----------



## lapetus (3 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Antes si que sabían hacer muchos O verdad ? Aquellos graduados que sólo habían chapado teoría durante años,sin hacer ni una puta presentación en público.Lo siento no soy de insultar pero es que sois tontisimos ...este tema me puede ,sois muy tontos



Tan listo que eres que me llamas tonto y no sabes escribir: querrás decir much*a*s O*es*.
Te respondo: en aquellos años las carreras no necesitaban presentacioncitas, ni trabajitos en grupito, ni evaluaciones contínuas como si fueran párvulos. Todo eso lo han tenido que introducir para que los retrasados alumnos de hoy en día puedan aprobar. Las carreras antes eran muy duras de por sí, y superar el examen era suficiente, y el no superarlo te ponía en riesgo de que te echaran.

Yo tengo titulaciones de las dos épocas y te aseguro que lo de ahora es una broma. Pero como la universidad es ahora un nido de profesores vagos y parásitos de la sociedad que ni tienen aptitudes docentes ni tienen experiencia profesional en lo suyo, pues los alumnos son tal para cual, y nadie quiere cambiar la situación porque así todos trabajan poco. Total, todos saben que no hay aportación a la sociedad, sino que unos son funcionarios vividores, y los otros están en la guardería para justificar el no trabajar, porque hoy en día en España no hay trabajo ni con ni sin papelito universitario.


----------



## workforfood (3 Ene 2023)

lapetus dijo:


> Tan listo que eres que me llamas tonto y no sabes escribir: querrás decir much*a*s O*es*.
> Te respondo: en aquellos años las carreras no necesitaban presentacioncitas, ni trabajitos en grupito, ni evaluaciones contínuas como si fueran párvulos. Todo eso lo han tenido que introducir para que los retrasados alumnos de hoy en día puedan aprobar. Las carreras antes eran muy duras de por sí, y superar el examen era suficiente, y el no superarlo te ponía en riesgo de que te echaran.
> 
> Yo tengo titulaciones de las dos épocas y te aseguro que lo de ahora es una broma. Pero como la universidad es ahora un nido de profesores vagos y parásitos de la sociedad que ni tienen aptitudes docentes ni tienen experiencia profesional en lo suyo, pues los alumnos son tal para cual, y nadie quiere cambiar la situación porque así todos trabajan poco. Total, todos saben que no hay aportación a la sociedad, sino que unos son funcionarios vividores, y los otros están en la guardería para justificar el no trabajar, porque hoy en día en España no hay trabajo ni con ni sin papelito universitario.



Pero habrás notado algo obvio el descenso demográfico. Ahora los niños que acceden a la universidad tienen un cosa clara son la mitad que los boomers de sus padres. Y otra cosa Bolonia con la presencialidad obligatoria salvó a las universidades del cierre seguro. Hoy todo el mundo está con el portátil, la tablet, el móvil hasta para ir a cagar y esta generación va mas al campus que la de sus padres que muchos solo iban a copisteria a hacerse con los exámenes de años anteriores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Antes si que sabían hacer muchos O verdad ? Aquellos graduados que sólo habían chapado teoría durante años,sin hacer ni una puta presentación en público.Lo siento no soy de insultar pero es que sois tontisimos ...este tema me puede ,sois muy tontos



Te ha contestado ya @lapetus. ¿Presentaciones en público? Si alguna vez hubieras asistido a alguna se te habría caído la cara de vergüenza de tener que aprobar a alguien por semejante mierda que no demuestra absolutamente nada. Trabajitos que no han hecho ellos y presentaciones de niños de primaria. Prefiero al que ha chapado durante años, sabe de lo que habla y ha demostrado que es capaz de hacerlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero habrás notado algo obvio el descenso demográfico. Ahora los niños que acceden a la universidad tienen un cosa clara son la mitad que los boomers de sus padres. Y otra cosa Bolonia con la presencialidad obligatoria salvó a las universidades del cierre seguro. Hoy todo el mundo está con el portátil, la tablet, el móvil hasta para ir a cagar y esta generación va mas al campus que la de sus padres que muchos solo iban a copisteria a hacerse con los exámenes de años anteriores.



Los números no han bajado. Al relajar la primaria y secundaria y regalar títulos, hay los mismos universitarios que hace 20 años. Y, aunque no lo creas, en estos 20 años se han creado universidades y facultades por doquier.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Santiago4 dijo:


> Menos de dos horas por semana: la jornada laboral de los catedráticos de Almería
> 
> 
> Los catedráticos de la Universidad de Almería apenas dan clase mientras cargan todo el trabajo a sus ayudantes: "Es un sistema establecido, les dan prebendas a cambio de votos"
> ...



Eso sí te lo compro. El acceso a una plaza en la universidad es una puta vergüenza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Tu mensaje es muy bueno en general pero me podrías matizar y desarrollar esta parte: "los chavales ahora estar agilipollados lo sabemos todos pero "¿ exactamente cuando empezaron a estar agilipollados,consideras que en tú epoca no lo estaban? , ¿Cuál era tu época ? ¿Que decían "los mayores" de vosotros los jóvenes ?



Venga, te falta poner la frase de Sócrates creo que era. No te cortes.


----------



## Svl (3 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> No me jodas las sanitarias tiene un acceso a lo Corea del Norte. Ahora el colegio de médicos anda algo jodido que haya 6000 alumnos públicos y 2000 privados cuánta gente sorteó ese obstáculo estudiando en la Clínica Universitaria de Navarra una de sus alumnas fue Noelia de Mingo, pero el MIR sigue prácticamente igual aunque algunas plazas han aumentado. Pero vamos entrar en medicina es curro seguro y sin MIR. Pero normalmente las facultades de medicina o las escuelas de enfermería siempre han estado separadas del resto de la universidad, normalmente se colocan al lado de los hospitales poca o ninguna relación tienen con el resto de universitarios.



De la UNAV también salió otro medico asesino. Que criterios tienen para aceptar alumnos? 









El asesino de Nagore Laffage ejerce de médico en una clínica psiquiátrica


Su curriculum luce intachable. LIcenciado en Medicina por la Universidad de Navarra, posgrado en Dietética y Nutrición, entrenador titulado por la UNED, preparador de deportistas




www.elcorreo.com





Los médicos presumen de ser la élite estudiantil, pero en las privadas he visto entrar a cada zote de bachillerato... Y muchas veces se la sacan! Lo que dice mucho de la dificultad de la carrera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> - Tú has trabajado con ellos (con alguno al menos)?
> - Tienes experiencia internacional?
> - Que tipo de formación tienes?



Ninguna. En este tipo de hilos se juntan siempre un montón de niños rata que no han trabajado en su vida y que han fracasado en todo lo que han hecho y desde su habitación se dedican a llamarte vago a ti que te lo has estado currando toda tu vida. Jamás aceptarán un sistema exigente porque eso les deja en ridículo y tienen traumas todavía con ello.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Svl dijo:


> De la UNAV también salió otro medico asesino. Que criterios tienen para aceptar alumnos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El acceso a la pública es duro, pero realmente la carrera no es más que una carrera de Biología donde prácticamente todos aprueban y van a curso por año. Lo de las privadas sí es un coladero.


----------



## Vientosolar (3 Ene 2023)

Santiago4 dijo:


> Menos de dos horas por semana: la jornada laboral de los catedráticos de Almería
> 
> 
> Los catedráticos de la Universidad de Almería apenas dan clase mientras cargan todo el trabajo a sus ayudantes: "Es un sistema establecido, les dan prebendas a cambio de votos"
> ...



En España casi todo va a dedazo, y aun mucho más en lo privado que en lo público. Consecuencia de la información que nos traes es que es inútil meter dinero en I+D, por mucho que sea, porque siempre se controla por los mafiosos que mandan en departamentos, ministerios, etc, y se usa para obtener poder, no para desarrollar ninguna rama cultural, técnica o científica.


----------



## lapetus (3 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> Bolonia con la presencialidad obligatoria salvó a las universidades



Yo he pasado por los tres sistemas: pre-Bolonia, transición (proyecto piloto), y post-Bolonia. No recuerdo que fuese obligatorio ir a clase en ningún caso, a lo mejor daban un punto extra por asisitir después de Bolonia, pero no era obligatorio. Sí había que ir a las prácticas. 

A la universidad le da igual económicamente hablando que el alumno asista a clase, lo importante es que se matricule. Para pillar más pasta pasaron de licenciaturas de 3 años a grados de 4, y de diplomaturas de 5 a grado+máster de 1 ó 2 años, aumentando el precio de las matrículas públicas (de 400-600€ a más de 1000€). Con eso lo único que lograron es que si ya había muchos menos alumnos que en los años 2000, la gente se quitaba por no poder pagar. Así que por su avaricia cavaron su propia tumba, y con la caída de alumnos ya no podían justificar el presupuesto. Desde hace unos años el gobierno autonómico ha tenido que tomar medidas de emergencia y descontar los créditos aprobados en el curso anterior. A ver durante cuánto se mantiene.


----------



## workforfood (3 Ene 2023)

lapetus dijo:


> Yo he pasado por los tres sistemas: pre-Bolonia, transición (proyecto piloto), y post-Bolonia. No recuerdo que fuese obligatorio ir a clase en ningún caso, a lo mejor daban un punto extra por asisitir después de Bolonia, pero no era obligatorio. Sí había que ir a las prácticas.
> 
> A la universidad le da igual económicamente hablando que el alumno asista a clase, lo importante es que se matricule. Para pillar más pasta pasaron de licenciaturas de 3 años a grados de 4, y de diplomaturas de 5 a grado+máster de 1 ó 2 años, aumentando el precio de las matrículas públicas (de 400-600€ a más de 1000€). Con eso lo único que lograron es que si ya había muchos menos alumnos que en los años 2000, la gente se quitaba por no poder pagar. Así que por su avaricia cavaron su propia tumba, y con la caída de alumnos ya no podían justificar el presupuesto. Desde hace unos años el gobierno autonómico ha tenido que tomar medidas de emergencia y descontar los créditos aprobados en el curso anterior. A ver durante cuánto se mantiene.











Bolonia pone fin al absentismo universitario y llena las aulas


Las titulaciones del plan antiguo han registrado tradicionalmente hasta un 40% de ausencias en las clases · Sin embargo, los nuevos grados, en los que la asistencia se evalúa, registran llenos del 90%




www.malagahoy.es


----------



## Vientosolar (3 Ene 2023)

lapetus dijo:


> Yo he pasado por los tres sistemas: pre-Bolonia, transición (proyecto piloto), y post-Bolonia. No recuerdo que fuese obligatorio ir a clase en ningún caso, a lo mejor daban un punto extra por asisitir después de Bolonia, pero no era obligatorio. Sí había que ir a las prácticas.
> 
> A la universidad le da igual económicamente hablando que el alumno asista a clase, lo importante es que se matricule. Para pillar más pasta pasaron de licenciaturas de 3 años a grados de 4, y de diplomaturas de 5 a grado+máster de 1 ó 2 años, aumentando el precio de las matrículas públicas (de 400-600€ a más de 1000€). Con eso lo único que lograron es que si ya había muchos menos alumnos que en los años 2000, la gente se quitaba por no poder pagar. Así que por su avaricia cavaron su propia tumba, y con la caída de alumnos ya no podían justificar el presupuesto. Desde hace unos años el gobierno autonómico ha tenido que tomar medidas de emergencia y descontar los créditos aprobados en el curso anterior. A ver durante cuánto se mantiene.



A ver, supongo que lo que quieres decir es que las diplomaturas pasaron de 3 a 4 años y las licenciaturas a grado más máster. Lo de la avaricia no es como dices. Lo que lleva ocurriendo décadas es que el Estado va estrangulando a la universidad y reduciendo el dinero aportado , exactamente lo mismo que hace con la sanidad, y obliga a buscar recursos como sea. El objetivo último es cerrar servicios públicos, pero sin quitar los impuestos, eso sí.


----------



## workforfood (3 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los números no han bajado. Al relajar la primaria y secundaria y regalar títulos, hay los mismos universitarios que hace 20 años. Y, aunque no lo creas, en estos 20 años se han creado universidades y facultades por doquier.



*Se hunde la población universitaria: ¿qué haremos cuando las aulas estén vacías?*
* Educación*

MAR VILLASANTE

15 may. 2019







Aula Magna de la Facultad de Comunicación y Turismo de la Universidad de Málaga EL MUNDO*81 * comentarios*Ver comentarios*

El envejecimiento de la población todavía no atemoriza a los centros universitarios pero, en sólo 20 años, hemos perdido más de un millón de jóvenes en edad universitaria
*España *tiene un serio problema demográfico. Lo sabemos desde hace tiempo, aunque las universidades todavía parecen ajenas a esta preocupante realidad. "No son o no quieren ser conscientes del fenómeno brutal del envejecimiento de la población", asegura *José García Montalvo*, catedrático de Economía de la *Universidad Pompeu Fabra*, quien además se muestra muy escéptico sobre la capacidad de las instituciones académicas a la hora de reaccionar ante la drástica pérdida de alumnos que se avecina.
"El descenso del número de nacimientos viene de lejos, porque ya a finales de los 80 España era el país con la natalidad más baja del mundo, prácticamente un hijo. Luego se recuperó un poco pero la pirámide de población vuelve a presentar una situación dramática a medio plazo", advierte García Montalvo, quien precisamente participará la próxima semana en el *Nobel Prize Dialogue Madrid 2019*, un evento organizado en la *Fundación Ramón Areces* para hablar de _El futuro del envejecimiento_.
Los datos del Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) barruntan un incierto futuro:* en 1998 había en España 3,3 millones de personas de entre 20 y 24 años. En 2018, la cifra había caído hasta los 2,2 millones. En solo 20 años perdimos más de un millón de jóvenes en este tramo de edad*. Y las expectativas tampoco resultan muy alentadoras. Los años anteriores a la crisis dieron un respiro a las maltrechas estadísticas poblacionales y en 2008 la cifra de nacimientos alcanzó el pico de casi 520.000 pero, a partir de entonces, se volvieron a desplomar hasta los poco más de 393.000 de 2017.
Con estos mimbres, *¿hasta cuándo podrá aguantar el sistema actual?* ¿Corremos el riesgo de que haya que cerrar titulaciones y universidades en el futuro? Para García Montalvo, "esa sería la lógica en cualquier sitio donde el dinero público se pueda utilizar de manera eficaz pero resulta impensable con la actual organización y gobernanza universitaria".* Francesc Solé Parellada*, videpresidente de la *Fundación CyD*, señala, por su parte, que en toda Europa se ha producido una integración de universidades y cierre de titulaciones, aunque defiende que "gran parte de los problemas se resolverían con una mayor capacidad de gestión por parte de los equipos rectorales".
García Montalvo explica que "*hay menos jóvenes pero, al igual que ocurre en otros países desarrollados, la proporción de los que acaban en la universidad ha aumentado y por eso no se ha notado tanto la caída demográfica*". Así, si en el pasado el porcentaje era de en torno a uno de cada cuatro jóvenes de 20 a 24 años, ahora prácticamente asciende a dos de cada cinco. Exactamente un 38,5% en 2016, según la CRUE. Y todavía habría margen para crecer, apunta *Solé Parellada*, ya que en algunos países la proporción llega al 60%, lo que podría dar un respiro a la demanda de estudios. No obstante, alcanzar esas cifras dependerá de otras variables, recuerda, como la percepción de la utilidad de la universidad, el precio de las matrículas o el acceso a alternativas tales como el trabajo y la FP.





Para *Francisco Marcellán*, catedrático de Matemáticas de la *Universidad Carlos III* de Madrid, la caída de la natalidad no solo afecta a cada institución sino que es una cuestión de Estado. "¿Qué políticas se van a implementar para _rejuvenecer_ el país si no hay un diseño de posibilidades de trabajo a medio y largo plazo para que los jóvenes no emigren o encuentren empleos por debajo de su cualificación?", se pregunta.
La falta de estudiantes resulta especialmente alarmante en algunas de las llamadas titulaciones STEM y ha provocado una caída de las notas de corte en titulaciones que hasta hace poco daban paso a los mejores alumnos, con la consecuencia de que ahora se admite a expedientes muy justos y eso es perjudicial porque, subraya García Montalvo, desciende el nivel de los alumnos. "Con un 11,5 en algunas titulaciones ya nos parecen flojos así que con un 5 no me lo puedo ni imaginar".









Se hunde la población universitaria: ¿qué haremos cuando las aulas estén vacías?


España tiene un serio problema demográfico. Lo sabemos desde hace tiempo, aunque las universidades todavía parecen ajenas a esta preocupante realidad. "No son o no quieren ser cons




www.elmundo.es


----------



## lapetus (3 Ene 2023)

Vientosolar dijo:


> A ver, supongo que lo que quieres decir es que las diplomaturas pasaron de 3 a 4 años y las licenciaturas a grado más máster. Lo de la avaricia no es como dices. Lo que lleva ocurriendo décadas es que el Estado va estrangulando a la universidad y reduciendo el dinero aportado , exactamente lo mismo que hace con la sanidad, y obliga a buscar recursos como sea. El objetivo último es cerrar servicios públicos, pero sin quitar los impuestos, eso sí.



Si, perdón. Diplomaturas e ingenierías técnicas pasaron a ser grados. En mi escuela se impartía exáctamente el mismo contenido pero dilatado en el tiempo, como admitió el ministerio de educación al hacer los reconocimientos a nivel MECES 2 para los que querían convalidar la titulación de 3 años en la UE. Es decir, impusieron al alumno un añito más de matrícula por la cara.

Las licenciaturas e ingenierías superiores no tienen equivalente real, serían grado + algunos de los muchos másters meme que se han sacado de la manga (nivel MECES 3). Pero dónde antes había un sólo trabajo fin de carrera o tesis, ahora hay dos: el del grado y el del máster. Hay incluso másters de 2 años que no te especializan en nada (el objetivo real de un máster), sino que son un segundo ciclo encubierto con un popurrí de asignaturas de relleno.


----------



## klingsor (3 Ene 2023)

Queridos y queridas compañeros y compañeras universitarios, inclúyanse desde luego a todos los compañeros de FP, y estudiantes varios.

no sabría por donde empezar, dado que mi edad anula cualquiera de mis opiniones: el mundo ha cambiado mucho desde aquellos tiempos del Paleoceno, de La Selectividad y esas cosas absurdas. 

Así que únicamente enumeraré:

- Las notas no reflejan nada. Solo el perfeccionarse a uno mismo dice algo.
- Lamentablemente, a la gente que te enseña suele joderla que la superes. 
- La mediocridad, por ser muy suave y no decir inferioridad, abunda en todo el estamento enseñatorial, que no me atrevo a decir didáctico.
- Las profesoras suelen ser, o más buenas, o más malas, que los profesores. Si son buenas da gusto. Si son malas, son unas hijas de Satanás. No encontrarás eso en un profesor.
- Nabla de phi y los Símbolos de Cristofel asustan a cualquiera, también la prueba de anillo y bola.

Pues eso, que solo os digo, desde Udán, donde vivo retirado hace luengas lunas, que os deseo la mejor de las suertes.

K.


----------



## lapetus (3 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> Bolonia pone fin al absentismo universitario y llena las aulas
> 
> 
> Las titulaciones del plan antiguo han registrado tradicionalmente hasta un 40% de ausencias en las clases · Sin embargo, los nuevos grados, en los que la asistencia se evalúa, registran llenos del 90%
> ...



Lo que dice el artículo es más o menos lo que yo me he encontrado: la asistencia se puntúa a lo mejor con medio punto o un punto sobre 10, pero depende de cada profesor el puntuarla o no tenerla ni siquiera en cuenta. La verdadera obligación del profesor es ofrecer la evaluación contínua: eso significa exámenes parciales y trabajos cada poco tiempo.
En mis asignaturas post-Bolonia sólo recuerdo un profesor que pasaba lista. El resto nada.

Hay otros que te dan algún punto extra por hacer trabajitos opcionales, o incluso por ir a alguna charla relacionada con la asignatura.

Todo eso es para optar a la evaluación contínua, a la que el alumno tiene derecho. Pero sigue habiendo la posibilidad de pasar de todo e ir directamente al exámen final.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (3 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Tu mensaje es muy bueno en general pero me podrías matizar y desarrollar esta parte: "los chavales ahora estar agilipollados lo sabemos todos pero "¿ exactamente cuando empezaron a estar agilipollados,consideras que en tú epoca no lo estaban? , ¿Cuál era tu época ? ¿Que decían "los mayores" de vosotros los jóvenes ?



El estado natural de la juventud es el de estar agilipollado (entiéndase el de ser poco consciente de la realidad de las exigencias de llevar una vida recta y productiva para ti y los demás) . Las mismas criticas de los mayores a los jóvenes ya se hacían en la antigua Grecia (Socrates) o en la antigua Roma /Seneca, por ejemplo). Bien es cierto que la comodidad que ha ido trayendo el progreso ha hecho que valores como el esfuerzo, la constancia, la disciplina o la capacidad critica se vayan perdiendo. En el actual contexto, el wokismo esta siendo devastador y ha entrado como un cáncer en las sociedades occidentales haciendo que ese agilipolamiento sea elevando a la N potencia.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (3 Ene 2023)

Me nutre.

Yo estuve en esas clases de coger sitio en las escaleras en las que los profesores para creerse importantes suspendían a 416 de 420 alumnos.

Ojalá se extingan.


----------



## OYeah (3 Ene 2023)

Los que tenemos canas en los huevos y sabemos ya de qué va la vida vemos el sistema de enseñanza reglada con mucha desconfianza. Luego indagas un poco y descubres que el fin con el que fue diseñado para nosotros es para "troquelarnos", para colocarnos las anteojeras y que acostumbremos el culo al banco de galeras.


De nuevo pongo aqui al grande y enorme Frank Zappa:

_Abandona la escuela antes de que se pudra tu mente por exponerla a nuestro mediocre sistema educativo.¡Olvídate del título y ve a una biblioteca y edúcate a ti mismo si tienes las pelotas bien puestas! Algunos de ustedes parecen robots plásticos a quienes le dicen que leer.“_

Como hacen los juackers.


Por otra parte:

"_Si quieres follar ve a la Universidad. Si quieres aprender algo échale pelotas y acércate a la biblioteca."_


Es también del mismo Paco. Paco Zappa.


----------



## OYeah (3 Ene 2023)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> El estado natural de la juventud es el de estar agilipollado (entiéndase el de ser poco consciente de la realidad de las exigencias de llevar una vida recta y productiva para ti y los demás) . Las mismas criticas de los mayores a los jóvenes ya se hacían en la antigua Grecia (Socrates) o en la antigua Roma /Seneca, por ejemplo). Bien es cierto que la comodidad que ha ido trayendo el progreso ha hecho que valores como el esfuerzo, la constancia, la disciplina o la capacidad critica se vayan perdiendo. En el actual contexto, el wokismo esta siendo devastador y ha entrado como un cáncer en las sociedades occidentales haciendo que ese agilipolamiento sea elevando a la N potencia.




No están nada agilipollados. 

Agilipollado está el que se mete donde le dicen para sacarse el títulito que le dicen para malcasarse porque se lo dicen y le pica y para mirar el puente de la autovia con deseo desde la Picasso color nevera que se compró porque se la aconsejaron.


----------



## Burrocracia (3 Ene 2023)

lapetus dijo:


> Tan listo que eres que me llamas tonto y no sabes escribir: querrás decir much*a*s O*es*.
> Te respondo: en aquellos años las carreras no necesitaban presentacioncitas, ni trabajitos en grupito, ni evaluaciones contínuas como si fueran párvulos. Todo eso lo han tenido que introducir para que los retrasados alumnos de hoy en día puedan aprobar. Las carreras antes eran muy duras de por sí, y superar el examen era suficiente, y el no superarlo te ponía en riesgo de que te echaran.
> 
> Yo tengo titulaciones de las dos épocas y te aseguro que lo de ahora es una broma. Pero como la universidad es ahora un nido de profesores vagos y parásitos de la sociedad que ni tienen aptitudes docentes ni tienen experiencia profesional en lo suyo, pues los alumnos son tal para cual, y nadie quiere cambiar la situación porque así todos trabajan poco. Total, todos saben que no hay aportación a la sociedad, sino que unos son funcionarios vividores, y los otros están en la guardería para justificar el no trabajar, porque hoy en día en España no hay trabajo ni con ni sin papelito universitario.



AVER que no lo entendéis, que la universidad te debe preparar para el mundo laboral y la vida, no tiene que ser un ente aislado para que unos jetas que cobrán 3.000 euracos, trabajen una vez al año corrigiendo un único examen y apareciendo como autómatas 2 horas por semana a repetir como un loro exactamente lo mismo que lleva diciendo 40 años, y que su mentor,al que le chupo la polla décadas para heredar el puesto repitió durante otros 40 años previos y que seguramente eran familiares, y encima que NO IBA NI DIOS A CLASE, EL AULA ESTABA VACÍA.

Los alumnos se dedicaban a rascarla y a ir a academias durante meses hasta que se acercaban la época de exámenes y ahí se metían el atracón (en 2 semanas cascaban los examenes de todo un año para que los profesores no se estresarán)

JAJAJA Pero si lo de vagos totales eran antes joder,ahora por lo menos tienen que corregir, realizar clases interactivas, controles de calidad etc etc

Que muchos se lo saltán,pues si,pero por lo menos se intento enmendar(porque les obligó europa claro), lo que tu sufriste ,fue DEMENCIAL, té estafarón a ti y a la sociedad , no te enseñaron nada , te hicieron perder el tiempo, solo te convirtieron en una maquina de chapar autista sin mas habilidades que resolver mierdas con PAPEL Y BOLI, mientras en el resto de países les enseñaban a usar lo mejores programas,a hablar en público y obligándoles a hacer practicas toda la carrera y saliendo con 22 o 23 años en el tiempo estipulado y practicamente colocados a coger experiencia.

Te dieron por el culo, pues vale si te gusto.Pero el país no debería permitir eso. Trabajo diarío, real y con 22 años al puto mundo laboral.


¿En serio pensais lo que dices,no veís que sois como viejos cuñados con boina pidiendo milis de 3 años porque ellos lo tuvieron que sufrir pues los que vienen detrás también?


----------



## Sekisber (3 Ene 2023)

Todo el que ha pasado por la universidad sabe que no sirve para nada salvo tener un papel de utilidad dudosa.

Se aprende trabajando. Por eso las sanitarias son las únicas que están bien montadas, porque tienen el mejor sistema de prácticas de todas las titulaciones: 4 años de formación bien remunerada en hospitales o centros sanitarios públicos a cargo de tutores fogueados en su especialidad. Una formación carísima, a pie de campo y pagada por el contribuyente. 

El resto de universitarios acaban al salir en una PYME guarra o Multinacional palillera, haciendo las mierdas que nadie quiere hacer durante 6 meses sin ver un duro, y siendo una molestia para su responsable, que prefiere tirarse una hora más de comida con el cliente a sentarse con el chaval y dedicarle un rato para que aprenda. 

Luego al acabar no ha visto nada, o lo que ha visto es tan específico a los procedimientos de la empresa que no le vale para nada en la jungla laboral; o tan inespecífico que cualquier mono con un acordeón podría hacerlo. Y entonces se mete en InfoJobs y para todo le piden experiencia. Experiencia que es imposible conseguir por la falta de estructura formativa en las empresas... salvo en las públicas sanitarias.

Que las cierren todas y se elaboren programas MIR para sectores no sanitarios con formación bien pagada y estructurada. Si solo pueden ir unos pocos, que así sea. Al menos la casta endogámica de las universidades estará en el barro de la privada como todos los demás.


----------



## Javito Putero (3 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Si si jajajaja los chinos, francéses o alemanes mandando cohetes al espacio usando programas informáticos de última generación y habiendose incorporado con 22 años al mercado laboral (el español a con 28 o nunca),entrenados en la escuela por los mejores profesionales del mundo en su especialidad yendo al grano y los españolacas diciéndoles ehh espera que te hago unas ecuaciones con papel y boli(en la mejor universidad española te decían que no usarás calculadora) y haciendolo por el método mas lento y complicado,que es lo que enseñan en la Huniversidad española unos hijos de puta que nadie conoce ni en su casa a la hora de comer.
> 
> Curiosamente nadie contrataba a ingenieros españoles antes de la crisis de 2008 ,en Alemania los que iban en los 70 y 80 se volvían para España porque no encontraban nada .
> Esto de los ingenieros por el mundo empezó en el 2008 ya que se debió correr la voz que eran los más mataos de Europa que los podías putear y no protestaban y cobraban 4 perras.
> ...



Exacto, los legos, el borrego medio, piensa que las carreras españolas han de ser más sencillas a la fuerza.


----------



## Amerika (3 Ene 2023)

dfeka dijo:


> querido op: eres este? Querido alumno universitario de grado: Te estamos engañando



No, solo con leer la primera frase del OP deberia quedar claro..


----------



## OYeah (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Calahan (3 Ene 2023)

Santiago4 dijo:


> Menos de dos horas por semana: la jornada laboral de los catedráticos de Almería
> 
> 
> Los catedráticos de la Universidad de Almería apenas dan clase mientras cargan todo el trabajo a sus ayudantes: "Es un sistema establecido, les dan prebendas a cambio de votos"
> ...





lapetus dijo:


> Tan listo que eres que me llamas tonto y no sabes escribir: querrás decir much*a*s O*es*.
> Te respondo: en aquellos años las carreras no necesitaban presentacioncitas, ni trabajitos en grupito, ni evaluaciones contínuas como si fueran párvulos. Todo eso lo han tenido que introducir para que los retrasados alumnos de hoy en día puedan aprobar. Las carreras antes eran muy duras de por sí, y superar el examen era suficiente, y el no superarlo te ponía en riesgo de que te echaran.
> 
> Yo tengo titulaciones de las dos épocas y te aseguro que lo de ahora es una broma. Pero como la universidad es ahora un nido de profesores vagos y parásitos de la sociedad que ni tienen aptitudes docentes ni tienen experiencia profesional en lo suyo, pues los alumnos son tal para cual, y nadie quiere cambiar la situación porque así todos trabajan poco. Total, todos saben que no hay aportación a la sociedad, sino que unos son funcionarios vividores, y los otros están en la guardería para justificar el no trabajar, porque hoy en día en España no hay trabajo ni con ni sin papelito universitario.



En mi época el bajón se notó cuando se pasó de cinco a cuatro años de carrera.


----------



## lapetus (3 Ene 2023)

Burrocracia dijo:


> AVER



Con esto ya veo que eres de las nuevas generaciones más preparadas 



Burrocracia dijo:


> que la universidad te debe preparar para el mundo laboral



Esa no es la función de la universidad. Para eso está la FP y otras alternativas.
Es verdad que algunas carreras preparan para ejercer una profesión, pero otras no, y son igualmente necesarias.
Aparte los profesores en su mayoría no han pisado la empresa en su vida, ¿cómo te van a transmitir experiencia laboral?



Burrocracia dijo:


> y que su mentor,al que le chupo la polla décadas para heredar el puesto repitió durante otros 40 años previos y que seguramente eran familiares



Eso sigue pasando, y ahora hacen bastante menos, como puedes leer en el OP. Los profesores hacen lo imposible para aprobarte mediante trabajitos (que no leen) y disuadirte de tener que ir al examen final. Antes en corregir exámenes en una evaluación podían pasar 2-3 semanas.



Burrocracia dijo:


> Los alumnos se dedicaban a rascarla y a ir a academias durante meses hasta que se acercaban la época de exámenes y ahí se metían el atracón



Algunos alumnos se pagaban su carrera llendo a trabajar por la mañana o por la tarde gracias a no tener que ir a clase todos los días, o gracias a poder ir al otro turno por la cara. Eso en realidad era peor para el alumno, porque te convenía mucho ir a clase para entender la materia, y en cualquier caso después de clase te tocaba una o dos horas de estudio. Pero evidentemente eso lo hacías sólo en el primer año: si repetías otro año ya tenías todos los apuntes y los libros, y sólo ibas al exámen. Si alguno tenía mucho talento podía intentar ésto mismo desde el primer año, lo cual era algo bueno.
El ir a clase sólo para que te apunten en la lista es de niños de primaria. En la universidad eras un adulto y no había obligación de ir a clase.



Burrocracia dijo:


> controles de calidad



Son encuestas "anónimas" que el mismo profesor reparte y recoge, y sabe al final quién ha escrito qué.



Burrocracia dijo:


> a usar lo mejores programas,a hablar en público y obligándoles a hacer practicas toda la carrera



Antes había también prácticas donde se usaban esos programas y eran de asistencia obligatoria, y contaban un 30% de la nota.
Lo de hablar en público me parece una broma. ¿Cuántos trabajos requieren que salgas a un escenario y hables? Y luego los chavales de ahora están embrutecidos, no saben ni escribir ni leer, como para dar una conferencia.



Burrocracia dijo:


> Trabajo diarío, real y con 22 años al puto mundo laboral



No era trabajo real. La gente salía y sale muy verde.


----------



## Calahan (4 Ene 2023)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> CUÑAO. Profesores que llevan dando clases 40 años, libros y apuntes de 1990 en adelante (hasta del 82 he llegado a ver yo en telecomunicaciones), exámenes y ejercicios de hace doscientos años que te pasan otros alumnos porque el profesor no facilita nada... RESULTA QUE TODO ES IGUAL QUE ANTES PERO SEGÚN VOSOTROS AHORA APRUEBA CUALQUIERA Y SOMOS GILIPOLLAS, SOIS UNOS CANSINOS Y UNOS POLLAVIEJAS.



Cuando se pasó de cinco a cuatro años notē el bajón porque lo noté en los exámenes de las asignaturasque repetí.


----------



## Hadelbosc (4 Ene 2023)

Amerika dijo:


> Pero sí puedo hacerte creer que vales, aunque sepa que es mentira. Me he convertido en un experto en hacerlo porque el sistema me lo exige y cumplo.



¿Y duermes bien por las noches?


----------



## Rescatador (4 Ene 2023)

Tenemos, en definitiva, dudas de lo que sucede en la universidad pública.

Le quiero preguntar porque de las más de 20 leyes que se han tramitado en 3 meses, la única ley que usted ha dado orden de vetar, la única ley que se ha vetado durante estos 3 meses es la ley, justamente, de *transparencia en la universidad*.

​


----------



## Santiago4 (6 Ene 2023)

*El testimonio de un profesor en LinkedIn que sacude los campus: "Son 'yonkis' de las redes"*
Estamos ante *una lacra provocada, en gran parte, por el mal uso de los gadgets tecnológicos en la enseñanza*. Se esconden detrás de la pantalla de los portátiles, no dejan el móvil en clase y son 'yonkis' de las redes sociales", denuncia en Vozpópuli.








El testimonio de un profesor en LinkedIn que sacude los campus: "Son 'yonkis' de las redes"


El catedrático Daniel Arias habla con 'Vozpópuli' sobre el artículo que publicó en la red social de profesionales con el título 'Querido alumno universitario de grado: te estamos engañando' y que ha revolucionado a la comunidad educativa




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Burrocracia (6 Ene 2023)

Santiago4 dijo:


> *El testimonio de un profesor en LinkedIn que sacude los campus: "Son 'yonkis' de las redes"*
> Estamos ante *una lacra provocada, en gran parte, por el mal uso de los gadgets tecnológicos en la enseñanza*. Se esconden detrás de la pantalla de los portátiles, no dejan el móvil en clase y son 'yonkis' de las redes sociales", denuncia en Vozpópuli.
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene razón, pero la suya eran yonkis de la heroína, de la televisión o de los ordenadores.
Encima es de la generación X,la generación de los pasotas deprimidos .
Si se ahorrase el cuñadismo de la comparación intergeneracional pues mejor.

Y también podía criticar a su gremio, LOS YONKIS DEL PUTO POWER POINT y apuntes totalmente insufribles .


----------



## petete44 (Lunes a la(s) 8:19 AM)

Gorrión dijo:


> Repaso brutal a los profesores.



ideas de zurdo, tipicas gracias a la clase colaborativa estamos como estamos, hay que elminiar las pseudociencias sociales de cualquier educacion esos adoctrinan en sus sectas politicas psicobobos, pedalocos, socioladry,etc.
ademas las universidades tienen autonomia asi que ningun ministerio puede imponer algo sino las propias sectas .´los intelectuales si son imbeciles en eso estoy de acuerdo pero la mayoria zurdos


----------



## Santiago4 (Lunes a la(s) 11:51 AM)

*Escuelas de Estados Unidos demandan a TikTok por la crisis de la salud mental de los jóvenes*
Las *escuelas públicas de Seattle (Estados Unidos)* han presentado una novedosa demanda contra los gigantes tecnológicos detrás de *TikTok, Instagram, Facebook, YouTube y Snapchat,* por la crisis de salud mental entre los jóvenes.
La demanda culpa a las grandes empresas tecnológicas detrás de las principales redes sociales del *empeoramiento de la salud mental y los trastornos del comportamiento,* como la ansiedad, la depresión, los trastornos alimentarios y el ciberacoso; *dificultando la educación de los estudiantes; *y de obligar a las escuelas a tomar medidas como contratar más profesionales de la salud mental, desarrollar planes de lecciones sobre los efectos de las redes sociales y brindar capacitación adicional a los maestros.
*








Escuelas de Estados Unidos demandan a TikTok por la crisis de la salud mental de los jóvenes


Las escuelas públicas de Seattle (Estados Unidos) han presentado una novedosa demanda contra los gigantes tecnológicos detrás de TikTok, Instagram, Facebook, YouTube y Snapchat, por la crisis de salud mental entre los jóvenes. Los colegios presentaron la demanda, de 91 páginas, el pasado viernes...




www.elperiodico.com




Italia prohíbe el uso de móviles en las escuelas y compara sus efectos con la cocaína









Italia prohíbe el uso de móviles en las escuelas y compara sus efectos con la cocaína


El Gobierno italiano de Giorgia Meloni ha declarado la guerra al uso de los móviles en las escuelas. El ministro de Educación, Giuseppe Valditara, ha enviado una




www.lavanguardia.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (Lunes a la(s) 7:23 PM)

UNIVERSIDADES
*Carles Ramió: “El título universitario solo va a servir para ser funcionario si el mercado reconoce a otros”








Carles Ramió: “El título universitario solo va a servir para ser funcionario si el mercado reconoce a otros”


El catedrático de Ciencia Política sostiene en un ensayo que en un ‘ranking’ de eficiencia habría 10 o 12 universidades españolas entre las 100 primeras del mundo



elpais.com




*


----------



## thanos2 (Lunes a la(s) 7:55 PM)

Repito: Universidad=esquema ponzi.
Solo sirve para mantener el sueldo, los puestos, las prebendas, el juego de amiguetes y favores de los que están en la cúspide de la pirámide (profesorado universitario).
Para el resto es exactamente igual que un esquema ponzi. Cuantos más años estás y más dinero inviertes en el esquema universitario, más dinero pierdes y más se disuelven las promesas iniciales.
Y por supuesto, los que están en la cúspide son una secta que vive absolutamente fuera de la realidad, pero creen de verdad que tienen razón. Y solo aspiran a que su posición les lleve a negocios mejores (cargos fuera de la universidad o cargos dentro de la universidad, cuyo mayor premio es ser fichado en política y dejar las aulas y la investigación por un tiempo).


----------



## Santiago4 (Martes a la(s) 7:53 PM)

*Las universidades de Australia vuelven al papel y boli para evitar copias con Inteligencia Artificial








Las universidades de Australia vuelven al papel y boli para evitar copias con Inteligencia Artificial


Si hace unos días era el departamento de educación de Nueva York el que prohibía el acceso al sistema de inteligencia artificial ChatGPT por temor a que sea usado los alumnos para copiar, ahora son las universidades de Australia las que han decidido volver al tradicional papel y bolígrafo en los...




www.elperiodico.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (Miércoles a la(s) 6:07 PM)

*Un profesor pilla a un alumno utilizando una inteligencia artificial para elaborar un trabajo: "Escribe como un estudiante de último curso*"









Un profesor pilla a un alumno utilizando una inteligencia artificial para elaborar un trabajo: "Escribe como un estudiante de último curso"


Los avances en la Inteligencia Artificial (IA) ha ido ganando terreno en todos los ámbitos y, de hecho, cada vez más los usuarios explotan las ventajas (e inconvenientes) que ofrecen. De hecho, el profesor universitario de Carolina del Sur (Estados Unidos) Darren Hick advirtió que uno de sus...




www.20minutos.es










Los estudiantes ya no copian, usan ChatGPT: las universidades comienzan a vigilar el uso de la inteligencia artificial


La FundéuRAE (Fundación del Español Urgente) otorgó el título de palabra del año 2022 a la expresión “inteligencia artificial”. En una entrada publicada en...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Santiago4 (Jueves a la(s) 4:23 PM)

*Las grandes tecnológicas, denunciadas por provocar la crisis de salud mental de los jóvenes en Estados Unidos








Las grandes tecnológicas, denunciadas por provocar la crisis de salud mental de los jóvenes en Estados Unidos


Los colegios públicos de la ciudad de Seattle han sido los últimos en demandar a plataformas como Meta, TikTok y YouTube para que asuman sus responsabilidades




elpais.com




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> *Escuelas de Estados Unidos demandan a TikTok por la crisis de la salud mental de los jóvenes*
> Las *escuelas públicas de Seattle (Estados Unidos)* han presentado una novedosa demanda contra los gigantes tecnológicos detrás de *TikTok, Instagram, Facebook, YouTube y Snapchat,* por la crisis de salud mental entre los jóvenes.
> La demanda culpa a las grandes empresas tecnológicas detrás de las principales redes sociales del *empeoramiento de la salud mental y los trastornos del comportamiento,* como la ansiedad, la depresión, los trastornos alimentarios y el ciberacoso; *dificultando la educación de los estudiantes; *y de obligar a las escuelas a tomar medidas como contratar más profesionales de la salud mental, desarrollar planes de lecciones sobre los efectos de las redes sociales y brindar capacitación adicional a los maestros.
> *
> ...


----------



## la_trotona (Jueves a la(s) 4:25 PM)

¿En los 80 y 90 y primeros 2000 con mucha más materia que empollar, salieron todos como directores de empresas? ¿Y cómo es que en EEUU memorizan mucho menos, hacen casos más prácticos y en la práctica están preparados? Está enfadado el señorito porque ahora le controlan un poco más, pero nunca ha servido gran cosa en la práctica esa titulación.


----------



## Abrojo (Jueves a la(s) 4:29 PM)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> El estado natural de la juventud es el de estar agilipollado (entiéndase el de ser poco consciente de la realidad de las exigencias de llevar una vida recta y productiva para ti y los demás) . Las mismas criticas de los mayores a los jóvenes ya se hacían en la antigua Grecia (Socrates) o en la antigua Roma /Seneca, por ejemplo). Bien es cierto que la comodidad que ha ido trayendo el progreso ha hecho que valores como el esfuerzo, la constancia, la disciplina o la capacidad critica se vayan perdiendo. En el actual contexto, el wokismo esta siendo devastador y ha entrado como un cáncer en las sociedades occidentales haciendo que ese agilipolamiento sea elevando a la N potencia.



El problema no es que los jovenes estén gilipollas, es que los adultos empiecen a estarlo también


----------



## Rescatador (Viernes a la(s) 1:00 AM)

Actualizado Jueves, 12 enero 2023 - 13:06









Las tres verdades del profesor universitario viral por su aviso: "No enseñamos, engañamos"


Daniel Arias Aranda (Madrid, 1972), catedrático del departamento de Organización de Empresas de la Universidad de Granada, ha inflamado las redes con una carta abierta en...




www.elmundo.es





20 años de experiencia docente
*Las tres verdades del profesor universitario viral por su aviso: "No enseñamos, engañamos"*

Enseña Economía y Empresa en la Universidad de Granada y acaba de dar un aldabonazo sobre el modelo de enseñanza actual, alertando de sus carencias. "La universidad debería formar élites intelectuales, y decir eso no es clasista", sostiene 






Daniel Arias Aranda, el catedrático de la Universidad de Granada que denuncia que los profesores engañan a los alumnos al ignorar sus carencias.

*Daniel Arias Aranda* (Madrid, 1972), catedrático del departamento de Organización de Empresas de la Universidad de Granada, ha inflamado las redes con una *carta abierta en Linkedin* donde cuestiona el nivel del alumnado universitario y disecciona los problemas de un sistema educativo hipertrofiado. En su opinión, tras *20 años de experiencia docente*, el nivel de los estudiantes no deja de disminuir, mientras la sociedad disimula y mira para otro lado.

*Pregunta*.- ¿Tanto *ha bajado el nivel *en las facultades?

*Respuesta*.- El profesorado tiene que adaptarse al nivel de los alumnos, que obviamente no ha cambiado de un año para otro. *El descenso ha sido gradual*. Pero lo observamos desde hace 10 años, aproximadamente.

*P*.- ¿Cuáles son las *principales carencias *del alumnado?

*R*.- De pura *comprensión lectora *y de expresión, para empezar. Es un problema de base, fundamental, que viene de la educación primaria. La única forma de progresar es adaptarse a su pobreza, bajando el nivel, dadas las dificultades que encuentran para expresarse con el lenguaje exigible a un universitario.

*P*.- Denuncia la trampa de la *evaluación continúa*.

*R*.- Yo me encargué de la implantación de Bolonia cuando fui vicedecano, en 2008 o 2010. Esa metodología es fantástica cuando tienes un máximo de 25 alumnos en clase, mejor, con 10 o 15, que te permite realizar casos, etc., pero si tienes cincuenta y tantos, o 70, pues no puedes. ¿Que por qué ya no admito trabajos escritos? Porque *sé de sobra que van a internet y me entregan lo que han copiado y pegado*. De ahí que les pida que sea oral: cuando el alumno tiene que defender un trabajo con sus propias palabras uno ve si sabe de lo que habla.

*P*.- Le atacan por *criticar las pintas *de algunos en las presentaciones.

*R*.- Son mayores de edad. Pero la presentación *simula una situación real*, algo que sucede cuando acudes a una entrevista de trabajo o defiendes tus resultados delante de otra gente. Y las empresas tienen un código de vestimenta. A mí me parece maravilloso que vayas en pantuflas. O disfrazarte de Rosalía u Omar Montes. Pero *te estás engañando*, y yo te engaño si te lo permito.

*P*.- También hay mucha gente que *aplaude *su carta.

*R*.- El seguimiento ha sido estupendo, brutal, sobre todo, entre el colectivo de profesores de secundaria.

*P*.- ¿Los departamentos se ven *obligados a aprobar a un número mínimo de alumnos *para no perder presupuesto?

*R*.- No sé cómo funcionan todas las universidades de España, pero bueno, los departamentos se adhieren a un contrato/programa, que evalúa una serie de items, entre ellos el porcentaje de éxito de los alumnos, es decir, aquellos que han superado la asignatura, y eso *se tiene en cuenta a la hora de establecer los presupuestos*. No afecta tanto a la contratación, pero sí a cuestiones básicas, como la posibilidad de poder renovar los ordenadores, o el mobiliario, o programas de ayudas a la investigación. Son cantidades muy pequeñas, pero también influye, porque cuando examinas a los alumnos y entregas las actas la universidad te envía un estadillo donde te dice si estás por encima o por debajo de la media de aprobados de la propia universidad.

*P*.- «No enseñamos, *engañamos*».

*R*.- En el momento en que los alumnos que vienen a clase, que no pasa del 30%, están en su ordenador, o con el móvil entre las piernas, y yo miro para otro lado, pues les estoy engañando. A una alumna que viene con un chándal yo tendría que decirle que vuelva a casa y regrese vestida de ejecutiva, porque de eso va la práctica, de presentar un proyecto en una empresa, de eso trata la asignatura. Pero claro, si lo haces pues sabes que esa persona acudirá al defensor del universitario y éste te dirá que el profesor no puede decirle a nadie cómo tiene que vestirse. Entonces, ¿qué hago? *¿Qué hacemos? Pues mirar para otro lado. Ahí está el engaño*. Muchos profesores nos sentimos frustrados porque vemos esas deficiencias, pero el sistema no nos apoya.

*P*.- ¿Estamos tan obsesionados por cuestiones como la *motivación *que hemos olvidado ya el contenido o la exigencia?

*R*.- Yo me he formado mucho en el ámbito de las nuevas metodologías docentes, siempre me ha interesado, por supuesto *mis clases están en podcast y en vídeo*... pero no puedo competir contra TikTok.

*P*.- Entonces, ¿la *clase magistral *no era facha?

*R*.- La clase magistral, tan denostada, es *la única vía directa de comunicación *entre el profesorado y los alumnos.

*P*.- No ha gustado que diga que *la universidad debe formar a las élites *intelectuales.

*R*.- Y decirlo no es clasista. Pero la palabra élite se asocia a lo económico, pero yo hablo de formar a las mejores mentes para prepararlas al máximo. ¿Pero qué ocurre? Pues todo lo contrario. Empezando por la inflación de las notas de selectividad, que ya no indica la preparación de los alumnos, porque están hinchadas. *Hay muchos alumnos universitarios que estarían mucho mejor en la FP*. Les iría mejor. Igual que, por cierto, hay profesores que tampoco deberían de estar en la universidad.

*P*.- No se limita a criticar. También dice que hay que *educar en la frustración,* por ejemplo.

*R*.- Si quieres ser un buen profesional necesitas *hacer las cosas bien durante muchos años*, formándote a fondo, pero los alumnos parece que sólo quieren el título, con el mínimo esfuerzo, cuanto antes. ¿Hay alumnos buenos? Por supuesto. Menos del 10%.

*P*.- ¿Y qué opina de *repartir ordenadores *entre los adolescentes?

*R*.- A esa edad lo que tienes que hacer es mejorar tu escritura, hacer dictados, mejorar la destreza matemática... *Tener un ordenador con 12 años no hace de ti un nativo digital*, igual que cruzar un puente desde luego que no te convierte en ingeniero de caminos.​
*La carta viral: "Querido alumno universitario de grado: Te estamos engañando"*

Daniel Arias-Aranda



Spoiler: Carta



Llevo impartiendo clases en la universidad cerca de *25 años*, dos de ellos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y el resto en la Universidad de Granada. Por mis clases han pasado directivos de grandes empresas que tenían más o menos mi edad cuando les di clase y otros que, en sus generaciones respectivas, han ido ganándose un puesto en la sociedad gracias a su formación y a su esfuerzo.

La primera asignatura que impartí fue en el curso 1997/98. Era Dirección Estratégica de la Empresa (sigo aún impartiéndola), entonces del plan antiguo de 5 años de Económicas y Empresariales. *Tenía matriculados 524 alumnos* en cada grupo. Era imposible distinguir las caras de los que se sentaban atrás en aquellas gigantescas aulas del Pabellón de Tercer Curso de la UCM. Eso sí, las aulas estaban llenas. Algunos alumnos se tenían que sentar en las escaleras porque no cabían. 

En las horas de tutoría, los alumnos hacían cola en la puerta de mi despacho. Responder todas las consultas, curiosidades, dudas... era tan agotador como satisfactorio. Las constantes preguntas de los estudiantes en clase *me obligaban a llevar la materia muy preparada*. Yo ya tenía 25 años y no recuerdo estudiar más que entonces.

La asignatura era dura y las preguntas de desarrollo configuraban exámenes que duraban horas. Era imposible corregir todo aquello en menos de diez días. Las revisiones eran complejas (sobre todo para los que estaban entre el 4 y el 5).

Todo lo anterior es tan sólo un eco del pasado.

*Hoy me dedico a engañar más que a enseñar*. Me explico a continuación.

Los grupos hoy son de unos 50 alumnos, de los cuales raramente *viene a clase *más de un *30*%. Los que vienen, lo hacen en su mayoría con un portátil y/o un teléfono móvil que utilizan sin ningún resquemor durante las horas de clase. Las caras de los alumnos se esconden tras las pantallas. De hecho, me sé mejor las marcas de sus dispositivos que sus rasgos faciales. *Es raro que alguien pregunte*, por mucho que se les incite a hacerlo. Quince minutos antes de que acabe la clase ya están recogiendo sus cosas, deseosos de salir.

Cada vez me siento más como un profesor del instituto de una serie mediocre de los 80 que como un catedrático. A menudo tengo que callarme porque el rumor generalizado se extiende por el aula y me da vergüenza mandar callar a universitarios constantemente. He separado a gente para que no hablen entre ellos, *he expulsado alumnos del aula* y me he llegado a marchar de clase ante el más absoluto desinterés.

Soy consciente que para vosotros, soy sólo un estímulo más que compite con las redes sociales y el vasto imperio de internet. Evidentemente, soy más aburrido que un video de _influencers_ de _Tiktok_.

Como respuesta a este panorama y, siguiendo las cambiantes normativas universitarias (siempre peores que las anteriores), los profesores hemos tomado *cartas en el asunto* con las siguientes medidas:

El nivel de la asignatura ha bajado. Impartimos *menos temas *de manera mucho más superficial.
Hacemos parciales tal y como establece la evaluación continua para tratar de *aprobar a un mayor número de alumnos*, pues un número de suspensos superior, a lo que la universidad establece como límite, conlleva una sanción que influye en el presupuesto del departamento, esclavizado a través del denominado contrato-programa.
El *nivel de los trabajos y presentaciones* de los alumnos no pasaría, en su mayoría, los estándares del teatrillo de Navidad de primaria. Pero eso, para nosotros es más que suficiente para poner un 5.
De este modo, cumplimos el contrato-programa, el departamento es feliz, la universidad es feliz, nuestros alumnos aprueban, creen que saben algo y son felices y nosotros *languidecemos ante la triste realidad*.

Por eso, te digo que me dedico a engañarte, querido alumno/a. Vives en una mentira que nosotros edulcoramos.

Por eso, es mejor que si quieres seguir viviendo en tu burbuja, mientras puedas, *no sigas leyendo*, ya que voy a contar lo que hay detrás de _Matrix_.

Bueno, si sigues leyendo, lo haces *bajo tu propia responsabilidad*. No digas que no te advertí. Aquí van algunas realidades que no te van a gustar:

Te faltan habilidades básicas indispensables en estudios superiores. *No tienes capacidad de expresión*. Tu vocabulario es muy básico y se limita a verbos débiles (hacer, ser, estar) en lugar de específicos como desarrollar, evolucionar, ampliar, ...
Por ello, cuando entregas un trabajo o haces una exposición de un texto que has copiado de _Wuolah_, El rincón del vago u otros, donde plantas frases como «considerando la posibilidad de articular el concepto de selección adversa con las bases teóricas de la economía de las organizaciones...», *sé de sobra que no lo has escrito tú* porque, para más INRI, cuando te pregunto en clase sobre el significado de esa frase, no sabes qué contestar.
Por supuesto, al exponer en clase, la frase del punto anterior la has leído literalmente de tu móvil, del que no despegas los ojos aún enfrente de tus compañeros, y la has colocado en una transparencia de Powerpoint cuyo diseño en 1995 ya estaba obsoleto. El resto de tu presentación se limita al *«efecto karaoke»*, leer los interminables párrafos que has cortado y pegado.
*No sabes estar*. Sí, estar. Balbuceas, te encorvas, no fijas la mirada, llevas una o las dos manos en los bolsillos, vienes a una exposición en chándal o con _leggins_... No te dignas a respetar la institución milenaria que te acoge y que se llama universidad. No entiendes lo que eso significa y tampoco tienes ningún interés en saberlo.
Si tu expresión es limitada, tu escritura lo es más. Se nota que ya no se hacen dictados en educación secundaria. Caso aparte merecen los alumnos que *no hablan español* y no comprendo que hacen ocupando un asiento, especialmente aquellos provenientes del país creador de _Tiktok_.
amás hubieras superado esta asignatura hace 10 o 20 años. De hecho, de tu clase, no más de 10 personas seguirían admitidas en estos estudios. Te lo dice un licenciado que acabó dos titulaciones en la Universidad Carlos III de Madrid donde tras 4 convocatorias suspensas de una asignatura, ibas a la calle.
*Tu nivel de lenguas extranjeras es nulo*. Doy clases en un Máster íntegramente en inglés donde apenas hay españoles y el nivel de los estudiantes extranjeros es infinitamente superior. De hecho, el máster es lo único que alimenta mi motivación a enseñar.
Las habilidades blandas brillan por su ausencia. *¿Liderazgo, resiliencia, trabajo en grupo?* Son básicas para cualquier empleo. Cuando me escribes un email para decirme que te has peleado con tus compañeros de grupo o envías a tu madre a una revisión de exámenes, mi perplejidad no cabe en mi persona. Hace años que no recomiendo a ningún alumno para ninguna empresa. 
[*]Vives anestesiado por las redes sociales. ¿Te crees que no me entero? Mientras doy clase veo tu cara de soslayo tras la pantalla con risitas y yo sé que explicar la cadena de valor de la empresa es de todo menos gracioso. No estás en clase, estás en Instagram. Pero *yo me hago el tonto y miro para otro lado*.
Estos puntos son sólo la cima del Iceberg. Los profesores estamos hartos de formarnos en técnicas docentes multidiversas y de pelajes exóticos para motivar al alumnado. Lo que está claro es que *si tú, estudiante, no tienes interés, yo no puedo plantarlo en ti*. Pero sí puedo hacerte creer que vales, aunque sepa que es mentira. Me he convertido en un experto en hacerlo porque el sistema me lo exige y cumplo. Y rezo por que esto sólo me ocurra a mí, y como mucho en mi facultad, pero no ocurra en Medicina o Ingeniería de caminos, sobre todo cuando cruce un puente o, Dios no lo quiera, esté en la camilla de un quirófano.

Podemos echarle la culpa a la universidad pública y tiene bastante, pero no toda. *«Si quieren calidad, que se vayan a la privada»*, he escuchado por ahí. Y los números van apuntando en esa dirección. Quizás, el pago de una matrícula de cuatro ceros aumente la motivación en lugar de las irrisorias tasas académicas públicas. Puede que la universidad pública reaccione cuando la privada le coma la tostada, cosa que está haciendo muy bien.

No obstante, mis evaluaciones docentes son muy buenas y las he publicado. Pero no soy una excepción. Cuando hablo con compañeros coinciden con mi visión. *Escribir esto es arriesgado y es más cómodo callar y obrar*. Lo entiendo perfectamente, patada y al área es la actitud mayoritaria.

No quiero terminar exponiendo un problema sin dar soluciones. Las hay. Pero para ello, hay que romper el paradigma en que estamos sumergidos y ser muy valientes. He aquí algunas propuestas incómodas:

No somos todos iguales. *Hay estudiantes con vocación e interés eclipsados por la mediocridad imperante. Centrémonos en ellos. *La universidad es para formar a las élites intelectuales. Antes de que me llaméis facha, esa frase es del insigne Gregorio Peces-Barba, mi rector cuando estudiaba en la Universidad Carlos III, padre de la Constitución y socialista de los de verdad (cómo han cambiado las cosas). La Formación Profesional forma grandes profesionales que no han de ser universitarios.
*Devolvamos al profesorado universitario las competencias perdidas *como autoridad intelectual a la hora de diseñar planes de estudio, modelos de enseñanza y currículum. No podemos esperar dos años a que la ANECA dé el visto bueno a una modificación de los planes de estudio. El mundo cambia demasiado rápido para seguir impartiendo contenidos obsoletos.
Reforcemos las capacidades básicas en enseñanzas no universitarias: *Enseñar a pensar,*a enfrentarse a obstáculos, a expresarse, a tener modales, a leer y escribir bien en español e inglés, a tener tolerancia a la frustración y, sobre todo, a buscar la superación constante. 
*Eliminemos cualquier rastro de gadgets tecnológicos en la enseñanza* (lo que incluye ordenadores portátiles). Darle un Chromebook a un niño de 10 años es como darle una cuchilla de afeitar a un bebé. *SEÑORES TECNO-PROGRES LEAN ESTO POR FAVOR:* Cruzar un puente no te hace ingeniero de caminos, de la misma manera que tener un ordenador no te hace nativo digital. Mis alumnos no saben, en su mayoría, elaborar un _Excel_ o dar formato a un texto en _Word_. Las TICs a edades tempranas sólo sirven para distraer. La plasticidad neuronal se desarrolla con lápiz y papel, no con la dictadura de los teclados.
*Hacer sentir a los chavales orgullosos de quienes son y donde están*, con admiración hacia lo que les rodea y hacia otras culturas. Fomentar la curiosidad innata y el respeto. Crear descubridores y jamás plantar la semilla del odio o la desolación. Huir de los nacionalismos, siempre manipuladores y huir de los populismos, de cualquier cosa negativa que acabe en ismo. La mente de un niño es sagrada.
*Fomentar la cultura de la competición y la colaboración en todo tipo de enseñanzas*. El esfuerzo conlleva recompensa, a veces a largo plazo. Los mejores serán premiados y los peores se quedarán fuera de juego y, si quieren volver a entrar tendrán que esforzarse más, o bien, centrarse en otro juego, esto se llama flexibilidad académica. Si tu hijo es malísimo en matemáticas, pero le encanta tocar la guitarra, quizás tengas que ponerle un profesor particular en guitarra y no en mates. Y el sistema ha de aceptar esto. Saquemos lo mejor de cada individuo.
Con 18 años no sabes, salvo que tengas una vocación innata, que es lo que quieres estudiar (yo no lo sabía, pero tuve suerte al elegir). *Flexibilicemos los primeros años universitarios y de FP*. Las titulaciones no han de ser bloques de cemento. ¿Empiezas Informática y no te gusta? Hagamos pasarelas. Implantemos el major y el minor como en EE. UU.
Que una mala decisión no frustre una vida.

En fin, querido estudiante, esto es lo que hay. Quizás seas la excepción a todo lo escrito, ojalá sea así, pero los números me dicen que las probabilidades son inferiores al 10%. En todo caso, *no busques la solución en el estado*, ni en los sindicatos, ni en los cantos de sirena de los -ismos, ni en las redes sociales. La solución está en ti. Si tú cambias, el mundo cambia.

Y si no quieres cambiar, no te preocupes, *te seguiremos engañando*, haciéndote creer que lo estás haciendo muy bien.


----------



## Santiago4 (Viernes a la(s) 12:06 PM)

*La inteligencia artificial ChatGPT reabre el debate de la tecnología en las aulas: “Podría ser el fin de los deberes”*

*Nueva York, Los Ángeles y las universidades australianas han vetado la nueva inteligencia artificial en las aulas por el riesgo de plagio. Mientras el Ministerio de Educación “analiza” la herramienta, los expertos avisan de que prohibirla es contraproducente*
La inteligencia artificial ChatGPT reabre el debate de la tecnología en las aulas: “Podría ser el fin de los deberes”


----------



## DVD1975 (Viernes a la(s) 12:15 PM)

Yo estudié fp de tecnología y ade.
Pues yo tengo compañeros/as que decían que no estudiaban inglés pq no se lo pagaban bien las empresas.
Un amigo mío termino explotado por 4 duros por saber inglés.
En ade había varias optativas del sector seguros y banca productos financieros pues casi nadie las cogia pq... decian yo trabajo y lo que quiero es terminar ade pronto y si me matriculo de esa parte de finanzas me dificulta la carrera iban a lo fácil.
Pero salian de ade sin tener ni puta idea de finanzas que para mí es denigrante.
Se matriculaban de asignaturas de pinta colorea de ade pe derecho del trabajo? Office? Responsabilidad corporativa?.
Pero esto que mierda es?.
Algunos y yo nos matriculamos de especialidad finanzas y Big data.
Tarde 1 semana en encontrar trabajo.
Mi TFG fue de matrícula de honor mientras mis compañeros hicieron un copy paste de TFG anteriores yo me lo curre.
Pero me pasó que mi primer tutor era un mediocre me dijo..la idea es original pero te va suponer un gran trabajo y querrás terminar pronto no,?.
Ostia un profe fomentando la mediocridad.
Al final se entero del tema de mi TFG un profesor mío de finanzas y me dijo...quiero tutorizarte pq él es ingeniero Big data aplicado a finanzas y sabe de lo hablo.
Cuando presente el TFG todos fliparon jajaaa.
Se lo pasaron a un empresa del sector y me contratataron donde estoy.
España es un estercolero mundial no tiene solución.


----------

